# XBox 360 Live gamers



## Kyoujini (Sep 10, 2006)

I was just wondering if there are any XBox live gamers here, would be nice to add some furry people to my friends list. Just got my 360 yesterday and so far it's been fun, thought it would be more fun if I'd play online with some people I know from the forums. 

Oh yeah, and XBox live name is Kyodra. I'm not sure if there's already a thread about this, but here goes nothing.


----------



## Komamura (Sep 12, 2006)

I Play on live. ^_^
my GT is komamura
My friends list is full  T_T damn the 100 friends limit
send me a message over live and I'll try to make room


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 12, 2006)

when i get a raise at work i'm gonna get live. i was able to a while back but then my rent went up and i decided against it. but when i do get live for my 360, which i have had for about 3 months now, my gt shall either be dragonrider or D-WOLF. my current gamertag is dragonrider but i'm not connected to live yet so it doesn't matter. i can still change it before i do though. and when i do, hopefully around christmas, you can add me as a friend if you want. what a lovely present that would make right? we'd both have some new friends to play with online.


----------



## Komamura (Sep 12, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> when i get a raise at work i'm gonna get live. i was able to a while back but then my rent went up and i decided against it. but when i do get live for my 360, which i have had for about 3 months now, my gt shall either be dragonrider or D-WOLF. my current gamertag is dragonrider but i'm not connected to live yet so it doesn't matter. i can still change it before i do though. and when i do, hopefully around christmas, you can add me as a friend if you want. what a lovely present that would make right? we'd both have some new friends to play with online.


 quite. Im always up for new friends.


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 13, 2006)

I got one as well, I play Perfect Dark ZERO usually, but I'm up for Ridge Racer 6 or Halo 2. I'd play Dead Rising when I got on my Xbox 360, though.

As of my gamertag, it's SevenFisher. Feel free to add me if you wish.


----------



## Kyoujini (Sep 19, 2006)

Yay, it's nice to see that there are some other furs using XBox live. I only have two games so far for my 360, Saints Row and Dead Rising. Saints Row has some serious problems (lag) with the multiplayer and they're making a patch for it, I hope it will get the multiplayer working.

Dead Rising on the other hand doesn't have a multiplayer, which is a shame. I do have Halo 2 though, it would be nice to try that out some day. I've added WhiteWolfLegacy and SevenFisher to my friends, looking forward to see you online as well blackdragoon.


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 19, 2006)

Cool, I'll be sure to accpet when I got on. Nice to play with another furry player. :3

I have eight Xbox 360 games, and couple of Xbox games. Mainly I play Perfect Dark ZERO - it's great laugh. When not good as superior original, it's still nice game. I also have Halo 2 but I don't really like it much. I only play it with people that only has Halo 2 as their main game to play online..


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 19, 2006)

My gamertag: *Preyfar*


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 19, 2006)

I forgot to tell: if you are playing with me, and was talking - I'm not ingoring you, I'm deaf therefore I can't hear at all so I don't use mic. However if you have Instant Messagers on PC near Xbox 360 when playing online games, we can still chat on Instant Messager - it usually works fine. 

Just a information for you guys.


----------



## Kairyu (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't really play nearly as much I used to but if you want to blow stuff up on Halo2 and need a super gamer on your team just look me up. I also tend to hang around the live arcade area so if you wanna chat n' stuff my door is always open! Gamertag is of course *Kairyu*.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Sep 19, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> My gamertag: *Gayfar*



Fixed. XD

Anyway, I don't have one but if the 360 gets better titles (and maybe a price drop) than I can warrant getting it.  Dead Rising isn't good enough of a reason on its own. :3


----------



## Span_Wolf (Sep 20, 2006)

SpanWolf  
and now I am adding extra text because my post was too short apperantly.  Polly wally doodle all day.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 20, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*pirate punch to the throat*
Yar! :evil:


----------



## Pinkuh (Sep 20, 2006)

Pinkuh
muahhaha

If your going to send me a friend request please tell me who you are and where you found me or I'll delete the request without a second though... 

If my main tag is filled send another to 

PMS Pinkuh... I have slots open on PMS Pinkuh for sure (Yeah I actualy have to have 2 tags @_@)


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Sep 20, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I didn't say it wasn't a good game.  Just not something that I can justify paying $465 for.


----------



## Kyoujini (Sep 25, 2006)

Just played some Saints Row with Komamura aka WhiteWolfLegacy, I had a lot of fun, gotta do that again sometime soon :3


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 25, 2006)

I will be on Xbox 360 LIVE when I have internet at my place, sorry for delay. ^^b

I'm going to keep playing PDZ on LIVE...anyone here plays the game?


----------



## Komamura (Sep 25, 2006)

Kyoujini said:
			
		

> Just played some Saints Row with Komamura aka WhiteWolfLegacy, I had a lot of fun, gotta do that again sometime soon :3


 Quite fun indeed ^_^! thanks for the great group of  matchs


----------



## Poo (Oct 2, 2006)

hmÂ Â i like xbox360

my gtÂ Â  Mr Brian


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 2, 2006)

My current Gamertag is *l33t Hellraiser*.  My friends list is less than half-full, so feel free to send me invites.

I'm planning on coughing up 800pts (US$10) to change my gamertag to *Ronin Dragon 16807* at some point.  Bonus points if you can figure out the origin of that "16807".

I don't have a 360 myself yet (heck, I don't even have broadband), but I've got a Black Box, a backpack for it, one friend with a multiport-router and a Black Box of his own, and another friend with a 360 (who let me recover my 'Tag to it).

For anyone who doesn't know already, you can view and manage your Live Friends List and Messages through Live.Xbox.com.

Also, check out Gamertag.com and their forums.  It's *THE* largest Xbox Live fan community on the Internet.


----------



## Jon L. (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh man, it's been awhile since I bothered to play on live... or my 360 for that matter :X
I've only really played Halo 2 on Live, and if you play with me it's guaranteed good times. Seriously.

Well, feel free to add me anybody (please include a text message so I'll know who you are), my gamertag is *boys gone wild*

XD
fyi, I made that name several months before any of those vids started showing up so... yeah.


----------



## Icelyon (Oct 3, 2006)

GT is Icelyon


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 7, 2006)

Foxstar is mine.


----------



## SevenFisher (Nov 3, 2006)

Added some of you onto my Friends list.

Should be aces to play you on XBox Live.....so anyone got Perfect Dark ZERO?


----------



## Kero (Nov 3, 2006)

*RedFoxKero*

Perfect Dark Zero is teh sweetzorz.    Haven't played in a while, though; I have the new maps, but eh.  I'll give it a try, though.  Urban is, by far, the best map.


----------



## Sieneko (Nov 3, 2006)

Keeping things simple for my simple mind, my gamertag is Sieneko.

HOWEVER. Since upgrading to a 360, I've found my internet doesn't work with Live anymore... "compatible" router and all. D:< Hopefully I can find another solution?


----------



## Aelius (Nov 3, 2006)

My gamertag is Aelius.
Am I late?


----------



## Kero (Nov 3, 2006)

No later than me.


----------



## Komamura (Nov 3, 2006)

Kero said:
			
		

> *RedFoxKero*
> 
> Perfect Dark Zero is teh sweetzorz.    Haven't played in a while, though; I have the new maps, but eh.  I'll give it a try, though.  Urban is, by far, the best map.


 I'll add ya ^_^


----------



## SevenFisher (Nov 3, 2006)

Komamura said:
			
		

> Kero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. :3 Wouldn't mind having another furry friend playin Xbox Live ^^

Plus, fear my Jiggly(TM) Poopgang XBox Live sig.


----------



## Kero (Nov 3, 2006)

:O  Sweet. But I'll have to use my magic earphones(!) as my headset, as my other headsets suxorz.  Hmm...  Y'know, just thinking out loud.  Looking forward to playing with you two.


----------



## SevenFisher (Nov 4, 2006)

Kero said:
			
		

> :O  Sweet. But I'll have to use my magic earphones(!) as my headset, as my other headsets suxorz.  Hmm...  Y'know, just thinking out loud.  Looking forward to playing with you two.



Also, I'm deaf - so I can't use headsets to communicate with others on LIVE. =[ So I just play live games, without any means of communitation other than messages, or MSN.


----------



## Balorspike (Nov 5, 2006)

GT: Spiked Demon

Halo 2 mostly, little bit of GRAW, and the occasional PGR3.


----------



## MarcusQuinn (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm on Xbox Live. Check the signature, feel free to add me. I do a lot of Arcade multiplayer, Need for Speed Carbon, Phantasy Star, and I'd like to try Marvel online.


----------



## kontonno (Nov 16, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD Comedy!

Well, hey... if you ever do get an Xbox 360 drop us your gamertag ASAP.


----------



## sodders (Nov 26, 2006)

Feel Free to add me! "Sodders" 
Love to have more furry gamers :3


----------



## Beo (Nov 27, 2006)

Old-School Gamer here
You Guys can look me up anywhere

Starcraft - Beowulf the Mad East/West/Europe
C&C Generals - JesusJones
Call To Duty - (Bad News Soldiers) - Beo
X-box Live- Beowulf the Mad / FireM Beowulf (really only Halo2) 
EvE - Online - xBeowulfx (pirate) - Nightwolf138 ( +) - x Anubis x (noob)

Battlefield 3 - Beo
Counterstrike - Beo


----------



## Cozmo (Nov 30, 2006)

.


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 4, 2006)

.


----------



## spitfiredragon (Dec 4, 2006)

Gamer tag is.... Wait... its listed in the sig XD

ah, that was easy enough :3


----------



## Khell (Dec 9, 2006)

a little late but oh well, tag is LastDragon06 if anyone is still around


----------



## Dbob1819 (Dec 10, 2006)

I am here.  Xbox live tag = Dbob1819.


----------



## Nightingalle (Dec 10, 2006)

Soon... Very soon I'll have a 360, me and my husband will share it.  If we get live, I'll probably drop in here with my info. Yup.


----------



## XeroHedgehog (Dec 11, 2006)

Check it. *points down*

*Chest* Lower.

*Waist* Lower.

*Crotch* NOT THERE!

*Signature* Yea, there we go.


----------



## Ty_Kitty (Dec 19, 2006)

Feel free to check me out on Halo 2.

Gamertag: *Khymera Ty*

(Just put something mentioning FA in the message so I'll know where it's from. >^.^< )


----------



## Sukebepanda (Dec 20, 2006)

Just grabbed myself a 360 a few days ago, don't have too many games at the moment..but the collection is slowly growing!

*sukebepanda* is my gamertag n_n


----------



## MistX (Dec 21, 2006)

For now I mostly play Gears of War on live. Co-op anyone?


----------



## kontonno (Dec 21, 2006)

I forgot to mention. My Gamertag is well...

Kontonno (Probably guessed it already if you saw my signature.) Um, if you're going to add me make sure you send a voice or text message letting me know from where, and who it's from.

I'm mostly a Halo 2, and Rainbow Six: Vegas player.

Gears of War? Maybe... I have a clan for that and we really only play together.


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 21, 2006)

Im getting Gears of war for christmas if anyone want a go


----------



## Kuriin (Dec 26, 2006)

My XBox name is Kuriin.


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 26, 2006)

Got gears of war. Need co-op. NEED!


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 31, 2006)

DragonRift

Though it'll still be a while before I'm on Live! more regularly, I still need to finish *Final Fantasy XII* and a couple other games before anything else.  ^^;


----------



## TeeGee (Dec 31, 2006)

In signature. I only have GRAW and soon to be Gears of War.


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 31, 2006)

TeeGee said:
			
		

> In signature. I only have GRAW and soon to be Gears of War.


I should be getting GRAW tommrow , ill give you a game.


----------



## TeeGee (Dec 31, 2006)

I've got GOW now. Huzzah.


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 31, 2006)

dang i can't believe i forgot all about this thread oh well. (deleted my other one then) 

ok so i got tony hawk project 8, NFS carbon, DOA extreme 2, samarai warriors 2, and both novadrome (trial version) and marble blast ultra for live arcade if anyone is interested in playing me.

my Gamertag is: Drayko WOLF 

(it was originally Drako WOLF but people apparently don't know how to pronounce the word Drako so i payed 800 points to change it)

anyway i am usually on project 8 due to a lack of opponents on the other games i have. plus carbon sux on live cuz you have no speedbreaker. i would prefer to play someone on samarai warriors 2 if any of you have that.


----------



## Nightingalle (Jan 1, 2007)

... XD Does anyone play Uno on there?  It amuses me and I usually play it alot.  I've been playing Phantasy Star Universe alot lately though (rented it from gamefly.com ) x3


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

uno is lame to me. i'd rather play novadrome. as soon as i get paid i shall buy some more points so i can get the full version of the game.

edit: new sig with my tag in it. i don't have too many games so i haven't gotten many achievements. 1000 of those points are from oblivion anyway (thas right i got all of the achievements from that game)


----------



## TeeGee (Jan 1, 2007)

If anyone would like to play GoW on insane with me, that would be cool. >_>


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

sorry TeeGee i don't have gears of war. thanks for the friend request though. if you are ever playing novadrome or samarai warriors2 drop me an invite cuz i love those games.


----------



## TeeGee (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't have either :< I'll look into them, and if I like them I'll get them in a few weeks.


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

novadrome is on the live arcade (it's under new releases). you should try the demo first. it's frantically crazy on live though. as for the samarai warriors2 game it is fun if you like big huge button mashing games with tons of enemies and cool attacks. from the guys who made the dynasty warriors games only way better than those cheesy things. (i'm playing it right now)


----------



## TeeGee (Jan 1, 2007)

Is it like a hack n' slash RPG, only on a larger scale in a war? If so, I might enjoy it. A nice break from GoW/GRAW would be good.


----------



## Cole_cat (Jan 1, 2007)

I just got a 360, gears of war, halo 2, and need for speed most wanted ^_^ *meows*


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

yes it is actually. let me find the trailer for it.


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

here yah go TeeGee: http://www.gametrailers.com/gamepage.php?fs=1&id=2994 
this is for the ps2 version as i can't find a better 360 version. both versions are exactly the same except the 360 has High Definition compatibility and better graphics plus you can play it on xbox live. you should watch the very first trailer at the top of the list as it gives the best summary of gameplay.

edit: ofcourse their are 360 trailers on there it's just the first one has the full rundown. like a tutorial of sorts.


----------



## kontonno (Jan 2, 2007)

Cole_cat said:
			
		

> I just got a 360, gears of war, halo 2, and need for speed most wanted ^_^ *meows*



Nice.

Need for Speed: Most Wanted! I love that game...

I need to get my Gears of War back. D: Ol' Halo 2 has some new maps coming in. That's probably when I'll be found playing it again.


----------



## Ty_Kitty (Jan 5, 2007)

Question for the general masses:

If your 360 is not networked and you unlock an achievement on a game, such as Gears of War, do you automatically get the achievements when you sign into XBL?

Also: I have Gears of War now... It's generally unadvisable to switch rapidly between GoW and H2. Lots of death. Mostly me.

[Gamertag: Khymera Ty]


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 6, 2007)

Ty_Kitty said:
			
		

> Question for the general masses:
> 
> If your 360 is not networked and you unlock an achievement on a game, such as Gears of War, do you automatically get the achievements when you sign into XBL?



Yes, whenever you sign onto Xbox Live with your 360, your GamerCard on your console is synchronized with your online Live profile.


----------



## Ty_Kitty (Jan 6, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Yes, whenever you sign onto Xbox Live with your 360, your GamerCard on your console is synchronized with your online Live profile.



Awesome, much thanks to ye. >^.^<


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 6, 2007)

Ty_Kitty said:
			
		

> Awesome, much thanks to ye. >^.^<



No prob.  There's a reason I'm known as "Live Aware".


----------



## FalIndelstan (Jan 13, 2007)

Ah, man. This is just the thread I was looking for. -w00t!- 

My gamertag is DraconicStryke.

The only Live games I have as of right now are Halo 2 and CoD2. Hopefully I can remember who is who once I finally have all o' ya as mah buddehs. XD

Hope to see all of you online! :wink:


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 15, 2007)

Find me on Xbox Live as Ronin Dragon NC.

I won't be online much for the foreseeable future, since I don't have an X360 myself (yet), and since I recently changed my Gamertag to this one, I'm no longer able to play from my BlackBox.


----------



## Emerson (Feb 1, 2007)

So, yeah. I'm a year late on the bandwagon. ;3

Gamertag: Nocturnefoxx


----------



## Celirya (Feb 8, 2007)

Emerson said:
			
		

> So, yeah. I'm a year late on the bandwagon. ;3
> 
> Gamertag: Nocturnefoxx



Even later  Just got mine two weeks ago and have been playing it so much I think I'm going to fail class this semester.

gamertag: nuclearfusion2k


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Feb 11, 2007)

I game every once and a while.  I have my gamer tag in my  signature. Perhaps we will meet one day for a friendly game!


----------



## Visimar (Feb 15, 2007)

Since I got the console recently, I'll put up my gamertag. It's...the same name I use here: Visimar.

I don't have any online games at the moment though, just Oblivion.


----------



## blackdragoon (Feb 15, 2007)

well i got mine a long time ago but have only been on live since christmas day so if you guys wanna play with me just let me know as i'm always up for some fun. my tag is in my sig, click it to go and see what all games i like to play and stuff. my gamerscore may be low but i got a 5 star rating for a reason...i can take anyone anywhere at anytime. plain and simple. oh yah i went there. btw i dont have oblivion anymore as i beat it about 7 times but i still managed to get every single achievement for it which makes up the majority of my score....what can i say? i like my RPGs and i like them single player. i only ever play live on tony hawks project 8 though i am just dying for some opponents on N3 or preferably Samarai Warriors 2.

edit: btw this is just an update for all the noobs here on the forums. atleast the ones who are new to me anyway.


----------



## Evangeline (Feb 22, 2007)

Always better to be late then never right?

Well if ya'll want to hook up with me my GT is Batroo

I have Saint's Row, Perfect Dark Zero, Chrome hounds and soon Crackdown which will be taking up the majority of my time as the demo was freakin' awesome.

Not to mention the Halo 3 beta that comes with it, just icing on the cake.


----------



## Rhainor (Feb 23, 2007)

Evangeline said:
			
		

> Not to mention the Halo 3 beta that comes with it, just icing on the cake.



It should be noted that the Halo 3 Multiplayer Beta will not be available immediately.  In fact it won't be available until mid- to late-Spring.


----------



## imnohbody (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm signed up for XBL, but haven't gotten a 360 yet. I will be though, with EA bringing Wing Commander to the XB360, this summer.


----------



## Evangeline (Feb 24, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Evangeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that though I should of said that in my earlier post.

I do find it kind of funny that a lot of people just bought Crackdown for the beta, which will open later this spring and only be up for a month at least.


----------



## blackdragoon (Feb 24, 2007)

im gonna buy crackdown for the police brutality myself....dunno about you guys but i don't really like halo....at all. just not my style of game. so yah i'll get crackdown but what i really want are mass effect and bioshock and this other rpg game i forgot the name of that is bigger and supposedly better (we'll see) than oblivion. i'll have to look it up in one of my game informers i got a few months ago to get the name.


----------



## Evangeline (Feb 24, 2007)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> im gonna buy crackdown for the police brutality myself....dunno about you guys but i don't really like halo....at all. just not my style of game. so yah i'll get crackdown but what i really want are mass effect and bioshock and this other rpg game i forgot the name of that is bigger and supposedly better (we'll see) than oblivion. i'll have to look it up in one of my game informers i got a few months ago to get the name.




Halo's alright for what it is, there are better FPS' out there, I didn't know about the beta till I preordered Crackdown.

If anyone wants to play come Crackdown Co-op I'm willing, my GT is in my sig and up a few posts as well.


----------



## WolfSoldier (Feb 25, 2007)

My gamer tag is SavageSymbol


----------



## WolfeMasters (Feb 25, 2007)

My GamerTag is a difficult one to remember, WolfeMasters.

Feel free to add me, my list consists mainly of furries.


----------



## Visimar (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm currently adding everyone in this topic up to this point. I got a Multiplayer game (Doom)  some time ago so I'm ready to play online. =D

EDIT: Added nine so far. Going to head to bed, so I'll add more tomorrow.


----------



## Hex (Feb 26, 2007)

On Crackdown: I've got just about everything maxed out except driving.  D:   

I've heard the quickest way to level up said driving skill is to keep the Agency SUV on hand then kill a bunch of gangsters to trigger a hit squad, then run them all over.

yea or nay?  I needs me sum points!


----------



## Balorspike (Feb 26, 2007)

Hex said:
			
		

> On Crackdown: I've got just about everything maxed out except driving.  D:
> 
> I've heard the quickest way to level up said driving skill is to keep the Agency SUV on hand then kill a bunch of gangsters to trigger a hit squad, then run them all over.
> 
> yea or nay?  I needs me sum points!



sounds like a good plan, but use the Supercar instead of the SUV, as it saves time by killing the whole car in a head on collision. Fast + Efficient + Uber health = Death Mobile


----------



## Hex (Feb 26, 2007)

Balorspike said:
			
		

> Hex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... Ooooh, awesome.    *goes to try it*


----------



## Evangeline (Feb 26, 2007)

Hex said:
			
		

> Balorspike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually the Supercar is very bad for that, as it's health is a lot less then say the Truckcab or the SUV.

Driving is the only thing I have to max out right now, and the Shipyard in the Volk is a good place espeacially near the big hand with a cog.


----------



## Balorspike (Feb 26, 2007)

Evangeline said:
			
		

> Hex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh? Well it got the job done for me. No need to wait for anyone to even leave their cars


----------



## Otteriko (Feb 27, 2007)

Look! Another gamertag to add or to spit on, though I hope you choose the former. XD

 My tag is "Dark x Otter" and I am online all the time...mainly on Halo 2 or CoD 2 because those are currently the only games I have right now, but feel free to add me and I'll show you true skill. >:3

 *clads on his grandpa's old war helmet* Let the fur fly!! ^^


----------



## Enig (Feb 27, 2007)

tag is "Terrasel"


----------



## Wolger (Feb 27, 2007)

My gamertag is Flappity, though I don't have gold anymore.. But add me anyways, I'm getting gold within the next week or two probably


----------



## DarkHelmet (Feb 28, 2007)

My tag is :  White Magic 5   

I was young and my best friend was black magic 5, but im thinkin of changing it anyway.


----------



## Hex (Feb 28, 2007)

Evangeline said:
			
		

> Hex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Supercar was the suxxor.  :/  I ended up just completing a buncha races to improve my driving (I also only need that, otherwise I'm maxed too)...  Taking the SUV to that dirt track where you killed one of the mexican gang bosses nets a few dozen easy points too.

Oh, and my gamertag is (imaginatively) HextheHorse. :3


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 1, 2007)

Hex said:
			
		

> Evangeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gratz Hex, I just got mine maxed yesterday was doing some stunts on the beach on La Mugre, I did noticed that backflips got more exp per landing then Front flips or barrel rolls.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 3, 2007)

Enig said:
			
		

> tag is "Terrasel"



I think I declined a Friend Request from you, since I didn't recognize the 'Tag.  Now that I know whose tag it is, feel free to send it again.


----------



## addik (Mar 9, 2007)

Otteriko said:
			
		

> Look! Another gamertag to add or to spit on, though I hope you choose the former. XD
> 
> My tag is "Dark x Otter" and I am online all the time...mainly on Halo 2 or CoD 2 because those are currently the only games I have right now, but feel free to add me and I'll show you true skill. >:3
> 
> *clads on his grandpa's old war helmet* Let the fur fly!! ^^



HOORAY! thank god i found this thread! i've been wondering abou furry gamer tags for a while..! anyhoo, mine in XTC ADDIK  no,no, i don't do drugs! XTC is a local clan i'm in and ADDIK is well, me. at least the otterish me-lol! but glad to have a mash of furs now! I play GRAW-GEARS-HALO 2-HALO 3-Frontlines: fuel of war(out sept 1st 07) UT 3- GTA IV message me if you wanna play, i havn't played gears in a while- but i used to be in the top 200 in the world...
(last december) so lemme know!


----------



## G.M. (Apr 1, 2007)

Hm, my Gamer Tag is: GM087

Oh, I'm so witty.  I don't have many games yet, (ARcade and Demos, really.) but I hope on getting GRAW 2 and Gears soon.  Also Oblivion.


----------



## Ripnerpner (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm on live. =^_^=

X-Box Live: Ripner

add me, add me =^_^=

If anyone has a PS3 add me there too as: Ripner
hehe


----------



## Cole_cat (Apr 10, 2007)

never mentioned my gamertag in a long ago post on this topic, gamertag: "Laommi", I have Crackdown, Gears of War, NFS:MW, Lost Planet, and others, just include who you are if you wish to add ^^;


----------



## Span_Wolf (Apr 10, 2007)

Just to let you guys know, there is now a STICKY for you to put your Live tags in. :3


----------



## Triggs (Apr 10, 2007)

I usually play on Bungie's servers, but next time I'm on I'll look for you bro. My name on Live is Kilores. ^^


----------



## FalIndelstan (Apr 10, 2007)

Cole_cat said:
			
		

> never mentioned my gamertag in a long ago post on this topic, gamertag: "Laommi", I have Crackdown, Gears of War, NFS:MW, Lost Planet, and others, just include who you are if you wish to add ^^;



I just sent a request to ya, gamertag is DraconicStryke.

All I've got is Halo 2, TES4, and CoD2. Yeh, not up-to-date, but I'm waiting for H3 to come out.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 11, 2007)

FalIndelstan said:
			
		

> ...TES4...



Commonly referred to as "Oblivion".

Random note:  just the other day, I got this game for PC (since I currently lack console).  Played some of it before on a friend's 360, but I forgot just how engrossing it is.

Fuuuuuuuun...


----------



## FalIndelstan (Apr 11, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Commonly referred to as "Oblivion".



But you see, I am not the common dragon. 

Oh, yes. It's like virtual crack.
No, wait, it _is_ virtual crack.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 11, 2007)

No, not crack.  That title goes to WoW, currently.

Virtual heroin, maybe?


----------



## Kyoujin (Apr 11, 2007)

GT "Kyoujiin". Mostly Halo 2.. just got back into playing recently. Might find me on Gears of War or whatnot.


----------



## FalIndelstan (Apr 12, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> No, not crack.Â Â That title goes to WoW, currently.
> 
> Virtual heroin, maybe?



Feh, I don't play WoW so I couldn't verify that. So I'll take your word for it.

eHeroin sounds good.


----------



## blackdragoon (Apr 12, 2007)

well my gamertag is right there in my sig as you can plainly see it. and i have crackdown, prey, tony hawk project 8, DOA extreme2, N3 ninety-nine nights, and samarai warriors 2.

as for what i play the most i would have to say the samarai warriors 2.


----------



## Nollix (Apr 17, 2007)

My tag ish Darkmurai88 :3 I only have GoW and Halo 2


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 18, 2007)

FalIndelstan said:
			
		

> Feh, I don't play WoW so I couldn't verify that. So I'll take your word for it.
> 
> eHeroin sounds good.



I don't play WoW either, mainly because I've heard enough stories to know that it does indeed live up to its heritage as the successor to EverCrack and EverCrack II.


----------



## Ryodramon (May 7, 2007)

Hey Hey, I'm on my 360 alot ^^

My GT is: NotoriousRyo

Hit me up sometime, we'll shoot up a storm X3 (if it's halo, gears or something with guns that is)


----------



## hal1989 (May 7, 2007)

My gametag is Hal1989.
Unfortunately, i'm at silver membership for the moment. I will try to get the gold one some time ^^"

When i will have it, i can play at Halo 2 (i don't have a lot of games i'm afraid ^^")


----------



## Khell (May 18, 2007)

i'm a few days off the pace....o well, tag is LastDragon06 if anyone is interested. currently playing the halo 3 beta but i have a few other games laying around here somewhere just let me know you're  from FA so i know who it is


----------



## Tundon (May 25, 2007)

[points at his siggy] I was so happy when I reached 10000 points  Anyone who wants to add me to their friends list feel free to.


----------



## impaK (May 27, 2007)

GT: Oldbo Jenkins.

I know its a witty name. I lub it though. Don't get fooled by the name i am young but have a very deep voice.


----------



## Voltemand (May 27, 2007)

My gamer tag is Neolight. 

I'm currently playing Halo 3, Halo 3, and occasionally Halo 3. 

Gears of War and Rainbow Six Vegas are also acceptable. Does anyone here recommend Graw 2? Havn't gotten my mitts on it yet. I want a reason to.

Just tell me that your from FA, and ill add you on the spot.


----------



## Rocko James Wallabee (Jun 4, 2007)

Mah gamertag is RockoTheWallaby

^_^


----------



## Emerson (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't suppose anyone would want to go through this thread and organize a single post with all the names/gamertags posted so far?

Other than me, that is. 'Cause I'm el lazy.


----------



## Rocko James Wallabee (Jun 5, 2007)

Emerson said:
			
		

> I don't suppose anyone would want to go through this thread and organize a single post with all the names/gamertags posted so far?
> 
> Other than me, that is. 'Cause I'm el lazy.



hey, how do you get your gamertag to show on your signature?


----------



## Emerson (Jun 6, 2007)

Rocko James Wallabee said:
			
		

> Emerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you click on my sig bar, it'll take you to a site where you can make a gamertag bar of your own. You really just copy/paste the URL it gives you into your signature here.

It should work on any forum where they support image tags.


----------



## Alex Cross (Jun 7, 2007)

Add me if you want to play some HALO, Crackdown or Gears of War: GuitarSpartan.


----------



## Nar (Jun 11, 2007)

I just joined Live this evening.

Gamertag: *TalkingToaster*

I only have Gears of War, Crackdown and GRAW 2 ATM, but I work at Gamestop and can check out games, so I can literally play almost any game on the market right now. 

Feel free to add me, just mention that you're from FA (as I've posted my gamertag across numerous other forums).


----------



## Tsuki_Wulf (Jun 12, 2007)

Guten Tag, I am a fellow Anthro on the Xbox 360, I love keeping a gold account so I can play the wonderful multilayer games I own, such as Rainbow Six Vegas, Armored Core 4, Halo 2, Perfect Dark Zero, and I may purchase Shadowrun, but not sure about it yet. My gamer tag is 'Tsuki Wulf' just with out the ' '  Lastly I have a vulgar mouth on me, so if you can't stand someone who curse's then don't add me, Seriously.


----------



## Nar (Jun 12, 2007)

Tsuki_Wulf said:
			
		

> Guten Tag, I am a fellow Anthro on the Xbox 360, I love keeping a gold account so I can play the wonderful multilayer games I own, such as Rainbow Six Vegas, Armored Core 4, Halo 2, Perfect Dark Zero, and I may purchase Shadowrun, but not sure about it yet. My gamer tag is 'Tsuki Wulf' just with out the ' 'Â Â Lastly I have a vulgar mouth on me, so if you can't stand someone who curse's then don't add me, Seriously.



Dirty mouth? Please.  You have no idea how I swear when playing on Gears. An excerpt:

"Oh godfuckingdammit! I got stuck on that pole and that fucking asshat cockmunch shotgunned me. Christ that fucking sucked!"

Um, yeah. 

*whimpers* Don't be scared off because of my lanaguage.


----------



## Tsuki_Wulf (Jun 12, 2007)

Nar said:
			
		

> Tsuki_Wulf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just like to give people a head's up so they know that when the game lags or I put a bullet in someone's neck, three times from a sniper rifle, then I will curse a lot. You know that way people who are anal about not cursing don't bother me and then go "oh my how dare you take the lords name in vain, then curse until my ears bleed!" XD


----------



## RoryG (Jun 19, 2007)

GT: Lt ForkHead
ok, so I just removed a bunch of people from my friends list
feel free to add me if:
-You play more then 4 times a week

-Play one of the following games:
ChromeHounds
Halo 2
Forza 2
R6: Vegas

-Dont mind me hitting on you (if your a guy)

oh and I play Halo 2... Hard, Im damn good and I play with 2 other furries who are almost as good as me

dasjkdlawdasil


----------



## Emerson (Jun 20, 2007)

Tsuki_Wulf said:
			
		

> Guten Tag, I am a fellow Anthro on the Xbox 360, I love keeping a gold account so I can play the wonderful multilayer games I own, such as Rainbow Six Vegas, Armored Core 4, Halo 2, Perfect Dark Zero, and I may purchase Shadowrun, but not sure about it yet. My gamer tag is 'Tsuki Wulf' just with out the ' 'Â Â Lastly I have a vulgar mouth on me, so if you can't stand someone who curse's then don't add me, Seriously.




Someone still plays PDZ other than me? Good grief.


----------



## Necrosis (Jun 20, 2007)

I play Gears of War, sometimes Halo 2, Call of Duty 2, and Counter-Strike. I have other games as well but for now I mainly play Gears of War. Gamertag is NecrosisCSS. Add me if you want, I am pretty good at all the games I play but am still new to Gears of War (getting better though D=)


----------



## Tsuki_Wulf (Jun 20, 2007)

Emerson said:
			
		

> Tsuki_Wulf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 more of I have the game, and if someone wants to play it together I will, other then that I have not played the game in a long long time lol


----------



## SimpleFox (Jun 27, 2007)

My 360 gamertag is Cursing Fox. just send me an invite and I'll probably send you a message saying "who the hell are you." Just say you read the forum.


----------



## apocolypse (Jul 1, 2007)

im new here but my gamertag is apocolypse101 i play halo2 and also shadow run i have conkers live and reloaded which has just been added to the backwards compatible list so add me to play or just to chat maby we can organize a 360 FA chat channel or something


----------



## apocolypse (Jul 1, 2007)

Emerson said:
			
		

> I don't suppose anyone would want to go through this thread and organize a single post with all the names/gamertags posted so far?
> 
> Other than me, that is. 'Cause I'm el lazy.



ill do it itl be up within the hour


----------



## apocolypse (Jul 1, 2007)

heres the promised list myfreinds ^_^
fourm----- gamer 
name ----- tag
Kyoujini--Kyodra
Komamura--komamura
SevenFisher--SevenFisher
Preyfar--Preyfar
Kairyu--Kairyu
Span_Wolf--SpanWolf
Pinkuh--Pinkuh/PMS Pinkuh
Poo--Mr Brian
Rhainor--l33t Hellraiser will soon be Ronin Dragon 16807
Jon L.--boys gone wild
Icelyon--Icelyon
Foxstar--Foxstar
Kero--RedFoxKero
Sieneko--Sieneko
Aelius--Aelius
Balorspike--Spiked Demon
MarcusQuinn--MnemonicDragon
sodders--sodders
Wiegraff--Kwaj
Beo--Beowulf the Mad/FireM Beowulf
spitfiredragon--SpitFire Dragon
Khell--LastDragon06
Dbob1819--Dbob1819
XeroHedgehog--XeroHedgehog
Ty_Kitty--Khymera Ty
Sukebepanda--sukebepanda
MistX--Twister TS
kontonno--kontonno
Kuriin--Kuriin
DragonRift--DragonRift
blackdragoon--Drayko WOLF
FalIndelstan--DraconicStryke
Emerson--Nocturnefoxx
Celirya--nuclearfusion2k
Visimar--Visimar
Evangeline--Batroo
WolfSoldier--SavageSymbol
WolfeMasters--WolfeMasters
Otteriko--Dark x Otter
Enig--Terrasel
Wolger--Flappity
DarkHelmet--White Magic 5
addik--XTC ADDIK
G.M.--GM087
Ripner--Ripner
Cole_cat--Laommi
Span_Wolf--SpanWolf
Kiloreas--Kilores
FalIndelstan--DraconicStryke
Kyoujin--Kyoujiin
Nollix--Darkmurai88
Ryodramon--NotoriousRyo
hal1989--Hal1989
impaK--Oldbo Jenkins
Voltemand--Neolight
Rocko James Wallabee--RockoTheWallaby
Emerson--nocturnefoxx
Alex Cross--GuitarSpartan
Nar--TalkingToaster
Tsuki_Wulf--Tsuki Wulf
RoryG--Lt ForkHead
Necrosis--NecrosisCSS
apocolypse-- apocolypse101 (wow i forgot me... <.< >.>)


----------



## addik (Jul 3, 2007)

Very nice! thanks! :shock:


----------



## Ray-Don (Jul 4, 2007)

Kyoujini said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if there are any XBox live gamers here, would be nice to add some furry people to my friends list. Just got my 360 yesterday and so far it's been fun, thought it would be more fun if I'd play online with some people I know from the forums.
> 
> Oh yeah, and XBox live name is Kyodra. I'm not sure if there's already a thread about this, but here goes nothing.




Yo i gots one of dem 360
my gt is   tp tbones tp


----------



## adambomb (Jul 4, 2007)

wherewulfe123

ill typically playing rainbow six vegas =)


----------



## apocolypse (Jul 4, 2007)

addik said:
			
		

> Very nice! thanks! :shock:



np pm me if you want me to put recent gamertags into it ^_^


----------



## -RyuShiramoto- (Jul 6, 2007)

Well, it's my brother's account, but I only play Halo 2, and it can't be ranked...but I think I'm pretty damn good.

Btw, before I give you the name. I'm usually the black spartan, with the dark blue Runes symbol.

_Hatemobster_

If you've faced the black spartan, chances are, it was a good game for me


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 6, 2007)

Ya know, I don't think I've actually listed my 'Tag yet...

My GamerCard:




And my Halo 2 emblem:


----------



## apocolypse (Jul 6, 2007)

my emblem.... but its tan/blue graident with delta... my stupid clan uniform


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 6, 2007)

apocolypse said:
			
		

> my stupid clan uniform



Uniform?  I wouldn't be caught dead in a clan that required a "uniform".  Halo 2 clans are overrated to begin with, and nobody tells me how to set my appearance...


----------



## apocolypse (Jul 7, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> apocolypse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well i only stay in xgc syndicate underground because im one of their primary tounrmant members.... so im there because im a grunt ^_^ i just own ppl for them and i get known by "powerfull" people in the halo universe


----------



## Khell (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice to see this thread keep going


----------



## chronoteeth (Jul 11, 2007)

Chronoteeth is my gamertag.

You must add me!


----------



## cdarizzle (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah I really want to play some Halo 2 with someone other people other than the usual people I play so my gamer tag is C2darizzle send me a friend request and I usually play Crackdown, Halo 2, Dead Rising, Guitar Hero2, , and Rainbow Six, also if you want to join my clan in Halo just ask.


----------



## DragonicKnight (Aug 7, 2007)

I play halo 2 on line and soon to be halo 3. I hope to see some people on. I have a lot of room on my friends list so I would love to hear from some people.

Gamertag: t viz


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Aug 7, 2007)

I play Gears of War, Mostly Annex, Most of my games are trashed, and my connection is on the fritz at the moment, but mine is GratefulCha0s. I use to play Halo 2 alot..
If you've seen me, I'm sorry.
If you haven't, I feel worse. XD


----------



## fuchswolf (Aug 25, 2007)

Kyoujini said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if there are any XBox live gamers here, would be nice to add some furry people to my friends list.



Feel free to add me, my gamertag is dogsounds. Not online at the moment, as there is nothing a particularly want to play, although for a while I was heavily into COD3 online. man, Poisson was a cracking map!

I'm sure you'll see a lot more of me when Halo 3 comes out!


----------



## blarky (Sep 27, 2007)

i got xbl. i am the only one on my friends list without halo 3 tho >.> 
my gamertag is blarky whick i use for almost any name. if u do ass me just say ur from FA or whutever.


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Sep 27, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> My gamertag: *Preyfar*



You have been on my friends list or ages...though the only thing we have ever played together is Smash TV


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Sep 27, 2007)

My gamertag is in my sig.  Feel free to send me a friends request. Just include a note explaining who you are.  Currently I have FFXI:Online, MUA Gold, Halo 2, Viva Pinata, Enchanted Arms,  Perfect Dark Zero, Dead Rising, Ninety Nine Nights, Phantasy Star Universe, Kameo, Quake 4, F.E.A.R, Lost Planet, Prey, Tomb Raider Legend, PGR3, and 27 Arcade Games.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 28, 2007)

My tag is JrBaconChzBurgr.

I pretty much only play Halo 3, hah.

And, dude.. Smash TV. That'd be awesome on Live, but never tried.

Anyways, anyone feel free to add me :]


----------



## Alex Cross (Sep 28, 2007)

My gamertag is DoG Guitar and I play mainly HALO 3 and Gears of War.


----------



## Kimblebee (Oct 1, 2007)

My Tag is Kimblebee

But i got the dreaded red ring of death just before the halo three release! ouch!

violence isthe answer in caseslikethis >.>


----------



## chronoteeth (Oct 1, 2007)

Kimblebee said:
			
		

> My Tag is Kimblebee
> 
> But i got the dreaded red ring of death just before the halo three release! ouch!
> 
> violence isthe answer in caseslikethis >.>



Three or one ring?


----------



## Kimblebee (Oct 1, 2007)

three ring.. the couriers are coming to collect it tomorrow to send for repairs..


----------



## blarky (Oct 1, 2007)

i just got halo 3, so il be playing it all the time. before i diddnt have it i never logged on, but now i got it and if you wana play togeather or whatever add me. by the way, im looking  for sum1 to help me get all the skullz


----------



## JihadJunk (Oct 2, 2007)

My GT is JihadJunk (go figure). I've been playing a lot of Halo 3, but I also like COD 4 and Rainbow Six: Vegas.


----------



## CoyoteLoco (Oct 3, 2007)

GT: Whirlbat

I'm a true Elite in Rainbow Six: Vegas online. I'll play that when invited, but otherwise, I'm not usually on it. If anyone wants to play GRAW 2, however, I'm still really "in" to that game. ^^ I'll also do Splinter Cell online if anyone's interested.

List of all online capable games I have: Def Jam Icon (hate it), Gears of War, Marvel Ultimate Alliance, GRAW 2, Rainbow Six, Splinter Cell, Two Worlds, SmackDown vs. RAW 2007.

If anyone's interested, send me a friend request. I always accept.


----------



## Kuvera (Oct 21, 2007)

My GT: CerberusFire


----------



## Visimar (Oct 22, 2007)

EDIT: Went back to Visimar. <.<


----------



## Atariwolf (Nov 1, 2007)

Mines Atariwolf.  Simple enough


----------



## Horrorshow (Nov 9, 2007)

Just got Live!

Gamer tag is Gromkii, and feel free to hit me up if you want to play some Gears of War. :]


----------



## DerDoberman (Nov 9, 2007)

GT: Battle Squids (with space) Ran into Battle Squad once and my inability to read got the better of me... Mostly on in CoD4 or Halo 3, nowadays


----------



## Redin Outmir (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey! My Gamertag is xT0XIQ_WOLFx the 0 in t0xiq is a zero.

I'm mostly on Halo 3 but I've got Midnight Club DUB Edition and I will be getting Call of Duty 4 soon. If you send me a friend request please tell me where you found me. ^^


----------



## Gol22 (Nov 28, 2007)

Gamertag: Gol22

Everything is on sig of gamertag.... tag thingy.

Mainly play CoD4 and Assassin's Creed. Halo 3, I play once in awhile. *shrug*


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 28, 2007)

i wish i had the spare money for all this. i would love to play gears of war with you all :wink:


----------



## Jasonwolf (Nov 28, 2007)

Starving Wolf13

I've only played Halo 3 online, and I need to get some more time on my account, but I am there =P


----------



## Fols Flowen (Dec 4, 2007)

Desume is mines, mainly play C&C Tiberium Wars and Halo 3


----------



## apocolypse (Dec 10, 2007)

^_^ i play im open to all FR's just tell me ur from FA


----------



## Mozee (Dec 14, 2007)

My gamertag is M0ZEE. (The "0" is a zero)

I mainly play DDR Universe, Guitar Hero III, and Halo 3.


----------



## Moku (Dec 28, 2007)

My Gt is Ginxu

I play Halo3 and CoD4


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 12, 2008)

yeh i play xbl =3

my gamertag: V JAK3ST3R B V

games i play..
halo 3 
viva pinata =3
i should be getting call of duty 4 soon so if you play search and destroy you will get your head removed if you try and plant the bomb. teh sniperz are w1n


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 12, 2008)

Gamertag: Rilvor the Bat

I currently play Halo 3 online


----------



## Naota (Jan 15, 2008)

GT: Endophon


----------



## Nalerenn (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah, the 360 Live Tag topic. A modern staple...

Mine is Nalerenn. Send away! Just be aware that I only play Gears of War online, because Windows Live doesn't require a Gold account to play.


----------



## Foxblade (Jan 26, 2008)

My Gamertag is Foxblade45

I play just about anything minus sports games. So hit me up! Id love to get a good list of furry gamers.


----------



## Fallen (Jan 26, 2008)

Foxblade said:
			
		

> My Gamertag is Foxblade45
> 
> I play just about anything minus sports games. So hit me up! Id love to get a good list of furry gamers.



Fallenmink x

(If you add me, and want to play, make sure it's me first. I have friends who I let on there while I raid in WoW, who don't know I'm a furry(though the name  is sorta blatantly obvious))


----------



## Foxblade (Jan 26, 2008)

Roger, Ill make sure. Its always a party in my room so if im not responding its probably one of the 13 drunk guys we have in our bay lmao. Ill add yeh tomorrow


----------



## Fallen (Jan 26, 2008)

Didn't even realize I did a quote >.>

*facepalm*

(thats enough of my thread de-railing)


----------



## Focke-Wulf (Jan 27, 2008)

I play on LIVE a lot, mostly on Call of Duty 4, my gamer tag is Scavenger48187, send me a friend invite if you like, I'm always open to new friends, especially Furry ones!


----------



## Arbiter (Jan 28, 2008)

unfortunally at this time, my live is being a bitch


----------



## Arbiter (Jan 28, 2008)

unfortunally at this time, my live is being a bitch


----------



## Arbiter (Jan 31, 2008)

My Gamertag: Arbiter25


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 5, 2008)

My Gamertag = NewfDraggie

I play mostly FPS but I play what ever is new and good usually.


----------



## Nanaki-XIII (Feb 28, 2008)

GT is: Nanaki XIII

I have the following games:

Guitar Hero III (Co-op or pro face off with me!)
Call of Duty 4 (I do hardcore team deathmatches. I play this the most often.)
Rainbow Six Vegas (Rarely play, I do it for occasional terrorist hunts with friends.)
Dead or Alive 4 (Rarely play, friends.)
Virtua Fighter 5 (I need to play this more often, no one does though.)
UNO (I have the camera, so you can see me. 83)


----------



## sneve (Feb 29, 2008)

That teaches me checking forums is worthy XD

My GT is MurderousFrank ( i am getting that changed soon haha )

Rite now i can only play this games:
Ace Combat 6
Guitar Hero 3
Lost Planet
Beautiful Katamari
Halo 3 ( yeah!! )

I wanna get Mass Effect, maybe soon, hope you donÂ´t mind buti  might just add some random people around. ^.^


----------



## Nym (Feb 29, 2008)

Gt's: Parkillerhobo Feel free to add me, I can always use more friends!


----------



## Terrkall (Mar 2, 2008)

GUNNA SHIZZLE is my tag.
You're gonna find me playin' H3 if anything 'cause it's my bros' box.


----------



## Rokye Ralin (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh Oh,

Gamer Tag:: Rokye Ralin
I play...
COD4
Halo3
C&C3
&&
When i get Guitar hero 3 i will play that - Ive played it, just dont own it

Add me if you wish, im always up for a game ^^


----------



## Foxeh.Sam (Mar 3, 2008)

Gamertags: Mashiman.  Feel free to throw me a friend request, or a private chat or anything.  I'm really open fur any crazy stuff, running warthogs off cliffs, shooting allies.  All that good stuff ^^  Oh yea, I may have a full freinds list, just send me a msg then and I'll get back to ya.


----------



## Nanaki-XIII (Mar 3, 2008)

Foxeh.Sam said:
			
		

> Gamertags: Mashiman.  Feel free to throw me a friend request, or a private chat or anything.  I'm really open fur any crazy stuff, running warthogs off cliffs, shooting allies.  All that good stuff ^^  Oh yea, I may have a full freinds list, just send me a msg then and I'll get back to ya.



*Yank* Not without me, you won't.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Mar 3, 2008)

My gamertag is "KillerWolf77788"

I wellcome all furries to add me but please leave a message on how you found me either by text or voice please. I've also got preyfar on my list (aka Dragoneer)

My Xbox 360, Xbox Live Arcade and Original Xbox (compatable with 360)

Conker Live and Reloaded (Xbox Original)
Simpsons Hit and Run (Xbox Original)
Lost Planet (Xbox 360)
Devil May Cry 4 (360)
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas (360)
Viva Piniata (360)
Gears of War (360)
Guitar hero 3 (360)
Call of Duty 4 (360)
F.E.A.R. (360)
Blue Dragon (360)
Sonic the Hedgehog (360)
Lost Odeysey (360)
Tombraider Legend (360)
Metal Slug 3 (XBLA)
Prince of Persia Classic (XBLA)
Sonic the Hedgehog 1 (XBLA)
Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (XBLA)
Contra (XBLA)
Super Contra (XBLA)
REZ (XBLA)
Alien Homindi (XBLA)

I'm gonna be playing alot of Lost Odesey lately possibly cause I just got the game.


----------



## ZenryuDoC (Mar 3, 2008)

mine is: *ZenryuDoC*

i won't be on for a year though...i'm in Iraq. My account is still up though. so if you wanna pop in a friend request, go for it.


----------



## ZenryuDoC (Mar 3, 2008)

mine is: ZenryuDoC

i won't be on for a year though because i'm in Iraq. my account is still up though, so feel free to pop in a friend request. I'll play any game except sports games, excluding racing.


----------



## skulltoe (Mar 24, 2008)

> I'll play any game except sports games, excluding racing.



Hah, same.

Mine is culmor30. I usually play Halo 3 or Burnout or something. Don't own too many. Oh yeah, N+ is fun too. Don't ask me to play COD4. I wish I could afford it.


----------



## Alex Cross (Apr 1, 2008)

My GT is Sid Sideways.

I play HALO 3 (lv. 50 General in TS), Gears of War (don't ask) and Call of Duty 4 (lv. 33, rank TBD). I'm around and about quite a bit so don't hesitate to give me a shout. I'm typically quiet in-game but I do have a microphone and I will talk and strategize when necessary.


----------



## CalamityXI (Apr 2, 2008)

add me H0MICID4L H4CKR
the O is a zero


----------



## Kimblebee (Apr 4, 2008)

Kimblebee here =3

My usual hang out is just Halo3. although I do prefer Halo 2 multiplayer


----------



## leahthecheetah (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm Leah Freenote on Live.  

I play Rockband, Viva Pinata, and a few other things.


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Apr 7, 2008)

GT: SuperSwede88

feel free to add me! 

Games I play atm are Halo 3, Army of two and Oblivion


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 8, 2008)

im not sure if ive added mine here..

V JAK3ST3R B V is my gamertag

and im normally on call of duty 4


----------



## Zasha (Apr 10, 2008)

Ah, finally found mahself to such a constraption as well. 

Gamertag is Achtas.


----------



## Arden (Apr 10, 2008)

I is MAD Furry 

careful about adding me when I'm playing Call of Duty 4 however because thats not me it would be my brother


----------



## Af-Mas (Apr 14, 2008)

Mine is DraxisDemon

Add me if you like. Lately I've been playing *ahem* Eternal Sonata, but I will pop on for Rock Band, Halo 3, Call of Duty 4, or (my favorite) Settlers of Catan


----------



## Turioko (Apr 14, 2008)

Mine's Turioko, if you're gonna add me, send me a message saying you're from FA.

I'm usually on Halo 3,  or Call of Duty 3, I only play Rock band if someone actually invites me to play it. ~Grey


----------



## Chameleo (May 2, 2008)

Add ChameleoBJE,

all about COD4, Halo 3, and currently GTAIV.


----------



## apocolypse (May 4, 2008)

my tag is SYN APOC101
my main games are cod4 and halo3


----------



## chrispywolf (May 4, 2008)

My Gamercard:


----------



## Bambi (May 10, 2008)

Brigadier Bambi is my XBox Live! Gamertag.

Hit me up if you need someone for Call of Duty IV, Halo 3, Saints Row -- whichever.


----------



## Gol22 (May 14, 2008)

Dunno if i had posted on here or not, but again i'm in.

Gol22

I play...

-Left 4 Dead
-Call of Duty 4
-Splinter Cell: Double Agent


----------



## kevVral (May 15, 2008)

my tag is *BiteableLlama* but soon I will change it to *kev 'Vral* or *kevVral*, whichever I can get...feel free to add me since I would also love to have fellow furries on Live...(try *BiteableLlama* first)...BTW, I play Halo (1,2,3) and Gears of War (1 and eventually 2), COD4, and finally GH (1,2,3) and RockBand...they only thing is, my 360 bricked so I won't be able to accept requests for awhile, since it's getting fixed...


----------



## Silly Sammeh (May 17, 2008)

Hit me upwith a friend invite, i really play anygames just say your from FA HgxPaladin is meh GT


----------



## fr0stscale (May 24, 2008)

i play alot of Call of duty 4
gamer tag is Fr0stscale *thats a zero* hope to see you online


----------



## RetroCorn (May 24, 2008)

i play a lot of TF2 and Halo 3, if anyone wants to they can add me, my gamertag is RetroCorn.


----------



## rathiz (May 25, 2008)

my forum name is my gamer tag it three years old on xbox live


----------



## Pyro-Mas (May 25, 2008)

My Gamertag is "Cyberknight1188". It's the same on PSN, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Seratuhl (May 27, 2008)

<------------ Click on the xbox logo under my name and add me to your friend's list ^w^


----------



## wessa (May 28, 2008)

yep i have the smex box 360 
yea if anyones a game just add me but send me a message letting me know who you are please


----------



## Neothumper (Jun 1, 2008)

Super Boom Boom
i'm on loads and play nigh on any type of game really providing i can afford it =3
plz say if your off FA though cuz i get lotsa adds off random people and if not warned can delete many geniune requests lol


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 2, 2008)

my gamertag is NekoFox17. it's also shown on my profile ^_^ add me? (I got no mic though... I'm too poor XD)


----------



## Rifter (Jun 2, 2008)

Tag's Hobo Siege. I have CoD4, GTA4 and Guitar Hero III (which I'm dreadful at.) Feel free to hit me up for a game sometime!


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jun 2, 2008)

V JAK3ST3R B V is my gamer tag. but i have to renew xbl. :'(


----------



## Lonely (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm LordBrn on Live.  Say who you are and where your from (FA) I tend to not add people I don't know.

I play online mainly Halo 3, though I do have Burnout Paradise and GTA IV.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 6, 2008)

Xbox live name: warlord6663

I dont get on much, mostly Halo 3, so if you want a good game i'm always available, just PM me on MSN or something first =3


----------



## wolfmagik (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, my 360 is RROD'd at the moment, but should be back any day now. "Skydog Stlouis" is the tag. You'll usually find me on either Burnout: Paradise or COD4


----------



## lolarlem0nz (Jun 10, 2008)

my GT = My username for everything 
lolarlem0nz 

i play mostly FPS's, and TPS's... and RPGs!

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Halo 3
Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion

those are my top 3 favorite games


----------



## Diego117 (Jun 11, 2008)

GT: Omega Fox 117

I try to get on whenever I get the chance. I don't have DSL at my house so I have to go to my sister's. I mostly play Halo 3, but will do some COD4, GH3, and Rock Band. I might be on tomorrow.


----------



## Ojikori (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm a bit new here but My GT is: An Anthro Fox 

I play CoD4 ,Halo 3, and Vegas 2


----------



## Snowy (Jun 17, 2008)

My Xbox is dead ATM But My gamertag is Chonkster if anyone is interested, I'll be changing it soon to either 'Magic Man' 'ArSeFaCe' or 'ThE MaGiCaL FiShMaN' or maybe a combination of the three :3


----------



## WoulfeMaelstorme (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm registered with Xbox Live since 2006. Have to warn you. I have weird overnight play hours and little of it. This is what happens when one day you stop and say, "Hey, I want to do more than just play these things. I want to make them too." One more thing. You slam me for being a gay gamer in public and you invite embarrassing wrath from my HARD core gaming past. I don't kid around with or tolerate such BS when enjoying my few precious moments of time on the 360.


----------



## kevVral (Jun 18, 2008)

Update: My gamertag was "BiteableLlama" but I just changed it to "Gae 117" if anyone still wants to add me...


----------



## Sift (Jun 29, 2008)

SiftRock yo'

Games: 
Metal Slug 3
Castlevania SotN
TF2
Halo 3
pretty much anything you wanna play me in, I most likely have or can get rofl.


----------



## Redmountian_fox (Jun 30, 2008)

My tag is is ReApErKilala on the 360 catch me sometime on there when i get it back from the repair shop ill be gta4 and Vegas 2 when i get Vegas 2 again or ill be on Vegas 1


----------



## kevVral (Jun 30, 2008)

I guess I should add what games I play so that people can know so they can add me. GT is still "Gae 117"

Call of Duty 2 & 4
Gears of War (and eventually 2  )
Halo (all of them although you can only play online in 2 & 3)
Naruto: Rise of a Ninja
Star Wars: Battlefront 2
Gutar Hero 2 & 3
Rockband
Stranglehold
(that's it for multiplayers)

If you add me, plz mention that yer from FA. I would love to play against some people in GH or RB but I am open to anything. Don't be afraid to add me!!!


----------



## Selunca (Jul 1, 2008)

My gamer tag: Selunca


----------



## Malamute29 (Jul 3, 2008)

I play on live mainly on Call of Duty 4, my gamertag is Malamute 29
send me a msg caus my friend list is probably full, if you send a friend request just send a msg saying FA or something like that so  i know where you got my tag from


----------



## Kanic (Jul 3, 2008)

My gamertag is Guardmankb. My friends list isn't full so there should be no problems. But make sure to send a message telling me you're from FA so I know who it is. I usually play Halo 3, Call of Duty 4, GTA 4, and Rainbow Six Vegas 2 online. ^^


----------



## ZeeDog (Jul 10, 2008)

GT is ZeeTheEgoist

I have at the moment:
CoD4
Halo 3
Battlefield: Bad Company

I wants furpwnage, add me D=


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 11, 2008)

Right now I'm playing a lot of GTA IV, Halo 3, or Call of Duty 4, I'm planning on getting Battlefield: Bad Company fairly soon.

Just message me for my gamertag.


----------



## kevVral (Jul 12, 2008)

kevVral said:


> I guess I should add what games I play so that people can know so they can add me. GT is still "Gae 117"
> 
> Call of Duty 2 & 4
> Gears of War (and eventually 2  )
> ...




This is still what I do but now my gamertag is "ookami no kev" 
sry for chinging so much...


----------



## Kryl Niterane (Jul 12, 2008)

Kryl88 is my GamerTag
Games I play online:
Gears of War
GTA4
Halo 3

Not that those are the only games I have for 360, but those are the only ones I generally play online. If any of you are into Saints Row 2 or Mercs 2, I'll see you on those in the next couple months.


----------



## Unk Won (Jul 14, 2008)

Mr Abtruse, though I got rid of my gold account recently due to not having my 360 for awhile as my brother in college is too addicted to Rock Band.

I have the following

Pery
Perfect Dark Zero
Gears of War
Elderscrolls:Oblivion

I know I have more games but I'll have to check them out.


----------



## AnyaDServal (Jul 18, 2008)

My gamertag is AtrociRaptor. I tend to play more PC games, but when I AM on my XBox, I got Gears of War, Call of Duty 4, Oblivon, Halo 2 and 3, Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory, GTA IV, Bioshock, Viva Pinata, and some other stuff, but I can't think right now haha.


----------



## Jwulff (Jul 19, 2008)

I tend to play Xbox an awful lot now a days but i mostly spend my Time On Call of Duty 4. I might also been seen on Halo 3, Gears of War (soon to be 2), Rainbow six Vegas  2 and Rock Band, Perfect Dark Zero, Battlefield: Bad company . I'm pretty sure those are the only Xbox 360 games I Play online.

XBL TAG: JWulff


----------



## nic712 (Jul 20, 2008)

Aight, well... My gamertag is Jiri712. ^.^ Feel free to add me, no message or such needed, I've only got like, fifteen friends.
I play: Call of Duty IV, Grand Theft Auto IV, Crackdown, and a bunch of others, but those are my main online games.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 20, 2008)

Gamertag: Runefoxxy
->Ace Combat 6 (I will destroy you.)
->Call of Duty 4 (can't find the disk!)
->Over G Fighters


----------



## bodomchild5240 (Jul 25, 2008)

FamousBodom, thats me (btw) i play COD4 and GTA IV and some other stuff when it comes out...*cough* gears 2 *cough* too human


----------



## Vexer (Jul 29, 2008)

My GT is FNBNxHelios im in a small clan of just friends add me cuz im not on to often so i cant add anyone myself


----------



## XeroHedgehog (Jul 30, 2008)

My Gamertag is SpecOpsBear, and while I don't spend a lot of time on Live, the games I do play when I'm on are Halo 3, GTA4, and Rock Band on microphone - but I mostly just play Halo 3.


----------



## VyncentEsovar (Aug 2, 2008)

haha! I've found my way to.. Somewhere were i can relate!

GitOnDaBus is the tag.

I currently play:
Cock of doody 4: modern day fuck stooped
Haro 3
Battlefield: Bad Company
And once in a while Ace Combat 6: Fires of Liberation.

mostly CoD4 just cause well.. It's fun!

Send me some friend requests! with a message saying who you are... of course..


----------



## VideoJames (Aug 2, 2008)

Im just in the hotel leaving NJ, but my gamertag is VideoJams if anyone wants to add it, ive been walkin around in an orange volcom shirt. I mostly play COD4 but i have most of the good games that have come out so far.


----------



## kevVral (Aug 3, 2008)

is it VideoJames or VideoJams? just wondering if you spelled it right or not...


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Aug 4, 2008)

The Orange Box & Rock Band.

They mostly come out at night... mostly.

Tag = JaegerBeast


----------



## Bambi (Aug 4, 2008)

Probably added this anyway; but my XBox Live! Gamertag is Brigadier Bambi.

Feel free to hit me up sometime in COD4, Halo 3, or whichever.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 4, 2008)

LastDireWolf is my tag, I pretty much only play Halo 3, unless someone requests Rock Band, then I'll do that. (I hate CoD4)


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 4, 2008)

Cyrsynik    theres my name on xbox live.

COD4....that's it. (And please don't ask me to play Halo 3...i HATE that game =D )


----------



## DavidWiley (Aug 4, 2008)

Gamertag = David Wiley
Games Will Play = COD 4, Halo 3, Gears of War, Rock Band, GTA IV, and Team Fortress 2

Send me friend request! :mrgreen:


----------



## Zpyder (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey everyone I play a lot of different games on live including...

Burnout: Paradise Run
Call of Duty 4
Halo 3 
Battlefield: Bad Company
Soul Caliber 4 (I still suck at it)

My game tag is *ZpyderX* so if anyone gets bored and wants to play just message me.


----------



## rathalos (Aug 10, 2008)

My gamertag is Rathalos2006, and I play:

Team Fortress 2
Rock Band
Soulcalibur IV
Gears of War
Call of Duty 4
DOOM
GTA IV
Halo 3
Unreal Tournament 3
Shadowrun
GRAW 2
Lost Planet

And generally anything else I might be invited to. TF2 is definetly my favourite though.


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 10, 2008)

GTA 4 is the bomb!!! 

MY GT is Trooper 2051 someone add me so we can play sometime.


----------



## Foxblade (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey, mines Foxblade45.

I play everything short of sports and racing games and im almost always on when im not working however im heading out to the field in a month so you wont see much of me then.


----------



## LiesAreForever (Aug 12, 2008)

Mine's LiesAreForever, playing whatever whenever. My favourite is definitely Guilty Gear X2, though.


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 12, 2008)

GOTSHOT3
Halo 3 
GTA IV
Bioshock...
Not on much I got ps3...


----------



## Twitchtail (Aug 13, 2008)

My GT is Parattchi, feel free to send me a request, just say you're from here. It's a new account, I lost my old one unfortunately.

Im currently playing Halo 3 mostly, but I own:
Halo 3
The Darkness
Lost Planet
Armoured Core 4 
Gears Of War
GTA IV


----------



## Foxblade (Aug 17, 2008)

I haven't gotten any adds yet ! I play just about every shooter out there minus halo. Gamertag is foxblade45


----------



## kevVral (Aug 17, 2008)

I just got Orange Box and I'm looking for people who want to play Team Fortress 2 on it! add me if you want... "ookami no kev" but tell me where yer from!


----------



## KalebFenoir (Aug 17, 2008)

KalebFenoir . I mostly just spend my time playing Halo3. Still looking for games that interest me.

I'm not very fond of Matchmaking, but if ya got an interesting Custom Map, me and my friends wouldn't mind checkin' it out.


----------



## DavidWiley (Aug 17, 2008)

Gamertag is in signature. ADD ME!


----------



## Natbisk (Aug 20, 2008)

I love Team Fortress 2, COD, BC:R, and many other games. My tags worldroamer


----------



## Akira6766 (Aug 20, 2008)

Ask if you want but I'm not always on and I don't see why you'd care.


----------



## kevVral (Aug 24, 2008)

/me is very pissed!!

My xbox just died on me! no seriously, just 5 min ago!!! I got a red light on my power source and it wasn't overheated so I get to wait until Monday to talk to a person about this!!! or maybe, since they outsourced, there might be someone on the phone right now...

gawd I hope that this is covered...


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 25, 2008)

My GT is thedragon777

Got those game :
Halo 3
GTA 4
Naruto ROAN

Previously owned :
Dynasty Warrior 5 Empire
CrackDown
Kingdom under fire Cof


----------



## Lon3Wulf (Aug 25, 2008)

My gamercard is Lon3Wulf,... go figure. Hit me up. This gay black flamey needs some friends.


----------



## jet3270 (Aug 26, 2008)

My tag is jet3270. Now I just need to find time to play more 
I normally frequent Burnout Revenge, but would love to do some Halo 3 or TF:2 with you too!


----------



## Frostwulfe (Aug 26, 2008)

Wolf in Black = My Gamertag

Ironic, I'm a pure white Arctic Wolf. Hm.

Wasn't thinking straight at the time. ^_^


----------



## Twitchtail (Aug 31, 2008)

Ow, wow. 

I was playing with some guys, and one of them Googled my name because he thought it might be Italian or something, wanted to find out where it came from, and it came up with this thread. So now those dudes (with whom I'm starting a clan) all call me fuzzy porn. It's not hate though, it's just joking around. 

On another note, if anyone wants to play Rainbow Six Vegas 2 I'm up for it. My GT is already here.


----------



## VulcanTigress (Aug 31, 2008)

My GT's Vulcan Tigress. If you want to add me, just send me a messaging saying you're from here.

I have: 
Rainbow Six: Vegas 1 & 2
Gears of War
Halo 3 ( I dunno where that disk is D: )
and a few other games I can't think of right now xD

if anyone has a headset, I'm willing to list'm that way lol. Much faster than typing with the controller~


----------



## Girly_fox_boi_kyi (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Hi! hehe my GT is AbusedKairo im not emo or anything just kairo was already tooken so i couldnt think of what to put before >=P -hugs- ^^ love you peeps! ttyl on xbox hopefully


----------



## Chapstick (Sep 2, 2008)

Tokool4you is mah gamer, im not on often but i mostly play Rockband, Castle Crashers and Too Human. Feel free to send me a message


----------



## wolfikurt (Sep 3, 2008)

wolfikurt2 is the GT, and i am almost always playing GTA IV, but I also have COD4 and halo 3


----------



## Aru Sulato (Sep 5, 2008)

Aru Sulato. Got quite a few games, which include GTA IV, Guitar Hero (II and III), Quake 4 and SKATE.


----------



## Vore Writer (Sep 7, 2008)

VWLupus and I have CoD4, among others.


----------



## c0nker (Sep 16, 2008)

my gamer tag: c0nbine

the only game i have right now is GTA4, but that's perfectly fine XD THIS GAME IS LIKE CRACK.


add me if you wanna blow shet up! x3~ fun times!


----------



## Fenix (Sep 17, 2008)

Hell yeah, I have live I need to buy some more though.

My Xbox live name is :kirby mkii: I play Halo 3, GTA 4 and TF2 witch are the only online games I have.


----------



## Teco (Sep 17, 2008)

Ello.  I'm a newbie at FA here but not so much in the world of video games. I'm Tecopet on the 360 and I'm up to play anything really, but I have alot of shooter games. Hope to make some friends out of the gamer part of this community.


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm a longtime gamer, if you have Call Of Duty 4, Rainbow Six Vegas 2, or Splinter Cell: Double Agent, send me a friend request at "Lilith Boy".


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Sep 22, 2008)

My gamertag: SuperSwede88

I have:
halo 3 (which I play the most)
halo 2 
army of two
doom


feel free to add me! ^^


----------



## Devi8 (Sep 24, 2008)

Devi8tion
I play GTA IV, Halo 3, Team Fortress 2, and Guitar Hero: Aerosmith.
and now that I think about it... I haven't gotten a new game since... forever.


----------



## Guitar Dragon (Sep 27, 2008)

SiN DRAG0N ZER0 (with 2 "zeros" instead of "o"s!)
IÂ´m not playing so much xbox, only sometimes CoD4, Halo3, PDZ, GoW,... I donÂ´t really like to play, it feels like wasted time


----------



## fiden (Oct 5, 2008)

ello my tag is fiden but i only play halo 3 and rockband 2 x3 add me if you want


----------



## LupyFur (Oct 8, 2008)

I play online Xbox 360 live 

I love it (who doesn't hehe)

Flushpuppy is my online name.

I like cod4, Halo3, Battlefield Bad Company, Gears of war ^^


LupyFur *pets*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 8, 2008)

LupyFur said:


> I play online Xbox 360 live
> 
> I love it (who doesn't hehe)
> 
> ...


Ive added your online gamer tag to the "online gamers list".


----------



## LupyFur (Oct 8, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Ive added your online gamer tag to the "online gamers list".



thanks ^^

I would like to be in somekind of Fur Clan online haha ^^


LupyFur *pets*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 8, 2008)

LupyFur said:


> thanks ^^
> 
> I would like to be in somekind of Fur Clan online haha ^^
> 
> ...


http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=28619


----------



## apocolypse (Oct 10, 2008)

hey guys im looking for a team doubles partner to eventualy challenge bungie to a 2v2 for recon if anyones up to it or if anyone wants to just play dubs hell anyone wants to play any halo3 or call of duty 4 the gamertag is :wolfs blood101


----------



## Rottweilerfur (Oct 11, 2008)

I have no xbox 360... too bad

Me best friend, is also new in this fur world, he is a really X box 360 gamer...

I play xbox 360 G.T.A with Cheatcodes...whaha hmmmz


----------



## Garrus (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep Im an xbox live gamer, if I ain't posted yet (its been a long long time since I been here) my gamertag is Fox McCloud 117

Add me but do say who you are please, I get allot of random idiots from other people's lists adding me and we don't ever play because we don't know who eachother are


----------



## Ryodramon (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey Hey Everyone X3

I have xbox live, have for a while XD; just forgot to post it everytime I was on.

NotoriousRyo

And I have pretty much every game around XD; 

Planning on getting : Saints Row 2, Fable 2, Dead Space and Fallout 3 at the least in the next few weeks!


----------



## BrandedHawk91 (Oct 31, 2008)

I play Xbox live, my gamertag is NOC Jetdahawk.  If anyone wants to add me then send me a message along with the F/R saying that you're from Fur Affinity so I know who you are.

Also Im currently waiting on Gears of War 2 and Sonic Unleashed.


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 1, 2008)

OutwarLackey123

Just got Gears of War yesterday. (Halloween 2008) I've been loving the heck out of it. I'll probably finish it in the next few days and get Gears of War 2 for Christmas.


----------



## Draaz (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm on Live quite frequently - 

Gamertag; LucidDraaz

Generally I can be found playing;

Battlefield: Bad Company
Naruto: Rise of a Ninja
Army of Two
NFS: ProStreet


----------



## Olaunn (Nov 5, 2008)

Deleted.


----------



## Sam (Nov 6, 2008)

Adamchz1 / AGC52

I play Halo3 - PGR4 ( I will out run you! ) Test Drive unlimited and a couple of others.


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey there people, I'm a Live gamer as well, I've got Gears2 and Rainbow Six Vegas 2 currently, my GT is Lilith Boy, just say you're from here and I'll add you. ^_^


----------



## Kushaba (Nov 7, 2008)

my gamertag is Kushaba
hit me up anytime. though i don't have gold im still up for a good chat ^^


----------



## SqueeMiroth (Nov 15, 2008)

My gamertag is squee365
Games Ill play on Live: Call of Duty 4, halo 3 (*twitches* if im really that desperate), guitar hero world tour, and thats mainly it as of right now haha


----------



## kevVral (Nov 18, 2008)

Just joined a clan so I changed my name...(jeez this is like the fourth or fifth time already in a year 0_o) It's now RGN werewolf XO. As a reminder, I will be playing Halo3, Guitar Hero (2-4) and Gears of War (1 & 2) I will probably be spending most of my time on GoW2 since I'm the GoW2 division leader of my clan. If you add me, you need to play with me within 5 days or I will remove you. I can't keep on adding people from FA when I haven't played with any. I'm pretty active (on at least once a day) and I'm looking for those that just want to play. If you add me, message me that you are from FA.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Nov 21, 2008)

You can add me. I only play on Games for windows till I get my own 360 but my GT is AdrianLekach Note:The GFWL works with Xbox 360 so if you play Lost Planet Colones I'll be glad to play

*Has 100% unsporting for an accadent team kill*


----------



## Aldog076 (Nov 23, 2008)

Xbox-Aldog076-i play gears2 mainly
Xfire-^- Dont play much on PC anymore but yeah add me if u want


----------



## valorail (Nov 24, 2008)

I has it. I dun have gold at the moment because it just expired, but I plan on getting another one before the year ends. Mine is varorail.


----------



## Drfrontflip (Nov 24, 2008)

me Play xbox long time . nick: knullmonster add if you like  

and i play gear of war the most


----------



## Lazerus101 (Nov 27, 2008)

Im on live
Gamertag is

*Lazerus101

*I know huge shocker there right. I am on pretty often and usually up for a game.


----------



## Baka Neko (Dec 1, 2008)

Heya, thought I would drop in and say that I am looking for other gamers out there.   my GT is Declawed. Hit me up if you want to play on the box.  =^.^=


----------



## Runeaddyste (Dec 2, 2008)

i'm not online at the moment, but i'm majorly an arcade user. I have
Sonic 2
Marble blast ultra
N+
Super street fighter 2 turbo HD remix
Ultimate Mortal kombat 3.

For normal games, GH:WT was in my collection, but a friend of mine was desperate for it so i sold it to him for half the price i paid for it. I'm currently renting soul caliber IV from blockbuster and i'm maxing out Maxi and Tira.


----------



## assoluto (Dec 5, 2008)

GT- AsolutoTheHound lol


----------



## kevVral (Dec 6, 2008)

i don't know if I reposted my GT since the clan failed epically...but it's suteookami. Just let me know where you are from.

Top games:
Halo 3, Guitar Heros, Gears of War2


----------



## a297345 (Dec 6, 2008)

My gamer tag: *a297345





*


----------



## Eko (Dec 7, 2008)

my GT is TB HiddenCosmos i play Call of Duty 4 Professionally so if you want me to help you out with some classes or train you a bit i am always happy to help.  im always happy to make n00bs better lol.


----------



## kevVral (Dec 7, 2008)

Eko said:


> my GT is TB HiddenCosmos i play Call of Duty 4 Professionally so if you want me to help you out with some classes or train you a bit i am always happy to help.  im always happy to make n00bs better lol.



wow nice! I really suck at CoD4...I just never play it enough. I'm much better at GoW2...I just wish I could play a game professionally...maybe Guitar Hero, damn good at that too...

maybe I will add you since a lot of my friends play CoD4 but all I can do is (unsuccessfully) hide from teh enemies...


----------



## drazgoth (Dec 9, 2008)

hey!  

my gamertag is drazgoth, have halo 3, the orange box, gta4, gow1, crackdown, and uno and worms when I go insane.  For whatever reason I'm killing a bit of time in crackdown right now ^-^;;


----------



## CaptainCougar (Dec 14, 2008)

-Waves- I have a Live! Name's* Cliffue *on there. I only have the Halo games and Team Fortress 2 for Live though.


----------



## Keybearer (Dec 15, 2008)

Just got this set up, so i am lacking in games etc for the time being but i'd like to get some people added =3
Gamertag is _Lerixr_ so feel free to add, just tell me who you are though x3


----------



## Sirdan87 (Dec 25, 2008)

Gamertag: Sirdan87

I play Halo 3, Guitar Hero 2 & 3. If I get more games, I'll give everyone a heads up.


----------



## scythemouse (Dec 27, 2008)

Gamertag: scythemouse

Just got Halo 3 for now, but I plan on having more, especially L4D


----------



## saberwolfhunter (Dec 27, 2008)

Just got Live for xmas.  Unfortunately before hand I had been saving all my files under my mates login.  So his is Kirian Swiftpaw and mine is Saberwoof.  Add both.  Ill be on both every now and then.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 28, 2008)

Is anyone else surprised that the new hard drive norm is 60GB instead of 20?

Anyway, my gamertag is "lupinealchemist"

Got free Gold for a month but sadly I lack any LIVE games at the moment.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Dec 29, 2008)

Alright.
Just got XBL up yesterday.

My gamertag is *Gaius Baltarr*
Gaius Baltar was take, so I had to tack on the extra "r"


So far; I'm only playing Halo 3 and TF2.


----------



## WarTheifX (Dec 30, 2008)

My g-tag's Kopakan. Pronounced: (Cope-Ack-on)

May change soon since people can't pronounce it worth shit.
Normally playin' Gears of War 2, Halo 3, or Rainbow Six Vegas.


----------



## Asuran (Dec 30, 2008)

Meh GT=Trungdo I play Halo3, L4D, COD: WAW, TF2, and GoW2. Always accepting friends too.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 2, 2009)

GT: Apppel
games: gears 2 and burnout paradise, more to come


----------



## Fenris. Son of Fenrir (Jan 6, 2009)

My GT is: Psi Fenris Wolf.
I have no more room on my FL ATM tho. I'll see if I can clear some space off.
I play TF2, Left 4 Dead, Rainbow 6 Vegas 1&2 and COD 4.


----------



## crakin (Jan 6, 2009)

GT- crakin cheez
Usually caught playing GoW2, CoD:WaW, Dead Space, Guitar Hero:WT, among others... but not Halo!!! If you ask me to play it, there will be dire consequences 0.o


----------



## Lukar (Jan 6, 2009)

Lukar82394

I rarely use it (Mainly because I only have an account because I took my 360 to someone else's house and used their internet. xD), but when I do, I'll more than likely be playing CoD2 or Banjo-Kazooie 3.

Also, I'm trying to get the privacy settings removed. D=


----------



## RenkinaruWolf (Jan 8, 2009)

GamerTag: NightWolf724

Add Me  love meeting new friends, always playing CoD and Gears Of War 2:-D


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 10, 2009)

GT: Nexus Monoxide

Usually I play Halo 3, or Call of Duty 4 because I am too poor for World at War


----------



## Yain (Jan 11, 2009)

Gt:YainDaRat
Currently playing both COD 4 and War, L4D, halo 3 and beautiful Katamari...


----------



## Lucedo (Jan 13, 2009)

GT: Lucedo
So Far have Bioshock, GOW, Hexic HD, Halo 2, Kung-Fu Panda and Lego Indiana Jones (KFP and Lego Indiana Jones are bundled with the Xbox 360 that I got for Christmas


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Jan 13, 2009)

Gamertag: CobaltKit86

I'm usually playing Team Fortress 2

Edit: I also have Guitar Hero: World Tour


----------



## Rytes (Jan 14, 2009)

Gamertag, Ryghts

mostly on Left 4 Dead but got GoW 2 and Team Fortress 2, maybe another i'd have to check


----------



## Keybearer (Jan 14, 2009)

Keybearer said:


> Just got this set up, so i am lacking in games etc for the time being but i'd like to get some people added =3
> Gamertag is _Lerixr_ so feel free to add, just tell me who you are though x3


Forgot to add, i've got GTA 4, Guitar Hero World Tour and Burnout Paradise for Live =3


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 14, 2009)

Finally got the router working, now I can simultaneously browse the net and go LIVE.


----------



## Stinkdog (Jan 15, 2009)

My tag is Tobascofish.

I play Rock Band 2, occasionally Halo 3, L4D, and COD4 with my brother.


----------



## Zaiden (Jan 15, 2009)

Gamertag is Zaiden892.

I play GoW2, CoD: WaW, and Castle Crashers mostly.


----------



## Dohokun (Jan 16, 2009)

My Gamertag is Doho666 I seem to use that name alot. I'm a sorta achievement whore but I only go after the hard ones. Sorry no Kids games achievements for me. Except for avatar, I was curious.


----------



## Pandaf (Jan 18, 2009)

My Gamertag is Teeth Enamel (My friend took over Pandaf, long time ago!) 

I only own CoD4, and Farcry2, but I play CoD WaW, Left 4 Dead, Gears 1 and 2, and Vegas 2, I do play Halo 3, but not seriously I just mess with people on there. 

I'd love for you to add me ^_^ 
I need to get my mic from my friends though


----------



## coolkidex (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm II A D M I N II and i play Gears of War 2 mostly. If anybody wants to game with me, MAKE SURE YOUR TALKING TO MATT WHITE... Nobody else... I'm trying to keep my furry status with my brother to a down low...


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 20, 2009)

looks like there's enough posts in here but what the hey 


Samuel L Lopez if you wanna play some time


----------



## Asmiro (Jan 26, 2009)

Gametag:  Mirosu

I currently play Soul Calibur 4 but I also have Halo 3.


----------



## FrostByte421 (Jan 27, 2009)

Gamer Tag Frostbyte421

Playing Cod, 4 and WaW.


----------



## FrostByte421 (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, I have sent out a shit load of requests, so far only one hit.  Come on, get online, and lets frag some bitches, no offence to any female canines in the room.

I also set my motto as, "I am a furry wolf"  Though most of my xbox live buddies would not probably get it, it is my first attempt of coming out as a furry.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Jan 30, 2009)

Mines Miles Rose.


----------



## Snack (Jan 31, 2009)

Gamertag: foxxtrot23

Games I currently play: CoD:WaW , Banjo-Kazooie N&B, Team Fortress 2, and Left 4 Dead.


----------



## reian (Jan 31, 2009)

My GT is Reithena...I would love to play with some of you guys sometime ^^


----------



## Sam (Jan 31, 2009)

I dunno, if I put mine up yet, but my gamertag is Adamchz1. I play a couple of games, Halo 3, PGR4 and Left 4 Dead, hit me up sometime.  :3 ( I call Louis. Dibs. )


----------



## kevVral (Feb 1, 2009)

seeing as  i changed it i thought i'd repost

'lynx pardinus'

I play gears of war 2 maily but also halo 3 and i bought l4d just today...I have like 50 slots open so don't be afraid to add me...specially if you play gow2


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 2, 2009)

i have a download code for the gears of war 2 flashback map pack if anyone wants it^^
i cant use it here in germany... if you want it just PM me and ill send it^^


----------



## WILDWULF (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm best at BF: Bad Company, COD4, and Frontlines


----------



## TygerLily (Feb 7, 2009)

a


----------



## Snack (Feb 7, 2009)

TygerLily said:


> Who wants to play some Halo 3 this weekend?


Ewwwww... Halo is booooorring...


----------



## TygerLily (Feb 7, 2009)

a


----------



## kevVral (Feb 8, 2009)

@ foxxtrot23 love your sig <3 MGMT


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 9, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> i have a download code for the gears of war 2 flashback map pack if anyone wants it^^
> i cant use it here in germany... if you want it just PM me and ill send it^^



no one interested? maybe got a pal who can use it?
i cant use the code here in germany, feel free to ask for it!^^


----------



## Silverstreak (Feb 9, 2009)

Gamertag: Comito147

Games played: Halo 3, Midnight Club LA, TF2 (Orange Box), BF: Bad Company, and (very rarely) CoD4.


----------



## PurpleFlashLight (Feb 9, 2009)

My gt is Version-SQ and i play any game that i have and friends have..


----------



## PidgeyPower (Feb 14, 2009)

My Gamertag is - *MuRkRoW Iz PrO* 

add me if you want to.


----------



## MEÐ¯RÐ£ (Feb 14, 2009)

Call of Duty 4 is the best live game ever!!!


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 20, 2009)

i have street fighter IV now as well, add me if you want some fights^^


----------



## Polarpanda (Feb 20, 2009)

Gamertag: Polarpanda007

Games I play: Halo 3 and Duke Nukem 3D mostly. Got few other online games like Castle Crashers and Team Fortress (Orange Box) I'd propably play if I had someone to play them with.

My friendlist is pretty empty so go ahead and add me if you feel like it.


----------



## ThePuddingFox (Feb 20, 2009)

Anybody want to add me determined to get a load of new friends on xbl GT is ThePuddingFox whilst your at it feel free to add me on msn i don't have enough furry friends to talk 2 mostly all my friends hate furries but i learned to live with that and um add me free Internet hot drinks and beverages in store i promise


----------



## N35544 (Feb 22, 2009)

feel free to add me, GT- N35544


----------



## attack1942 (Feb 22, 2009)

Anyone can add me, ATTACK1942. But my 360 off getting repared so it wight be a wile before I can accept, i expect to get it sometime this week,


----------



## Jack the Silver Dragon (Feb 26, 2009)

*Here is mine:
*




*My avatar:*







 *My Games (Adquisition Order):
--LEGO Indiana Jones (Complete at 100% with all achievments)
--Kung-Fu Panda (I havenÂ´t played & it doesnÂ´t really call my atention)
--Guitar Hero 3 (IÂ´ve downloaded METALLICAÂ´S CD!!!)
--Guitar Hero World Tour
--Soul Calibur 4
--Need for Speed Pro Street (COMPLETE AT 100%!!!)
--Test Drive Unlimited
--Mass Effect
--Rainbow Six vegas (One of my favorites)
--Rainbow Six Vegas 2 (My #1 favorite)

Xbox Live games:
--Bankshot Billards 2
--UNO

Actually im thinking to buy GOW 1, Tomb Raider Underworld, Silent Hill 5 or GTA IV. Wich one do you recomend more? 
*


----------



## fox423 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jack we should play Guitar Hero 3 some time ^^;

My gamertag is HLGxTails...For anybody that would like to play Guitar hero/Rock band or Halo .


----------



## Jack the Silver Dragon (Feb 26, 2009)

fox423 said:


> Jack we should play Guitar Hero 3 some time ^^;
> 
> My gamertag is HLGxTails...For anybody that would like to play Guitar hero/Rock band or Halo .



*That would be cool!!! :-D, but first I have to get the year of Xbox live gold.
IÂ´ll add you to my friends list.
See ya

P.D: I canÂ´t believe that you pased the Dragon Force song. You have a guitar right?
*


----------



## Darlem (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey yall. 
Add my name to the list:
Enigma Demon

I'm currently in Iraq but i got a little over 2 months before I'm slaughtering in Halo again. I also play COD 4.


----------



## fox423 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah Jack I have a guitar.  Through the fire and flames was a pretty difficult pass at first, but I've played it so much it just kinda comes naturally now.


----------



## FoxesInBoxes (Feb 27, 2009)

Same name as my name here :3 FoxesInBoxes is my tag ^^


----------



## BlauShep (Feb 28, 2009)

i got my 360 elite for my birthday. :3 my GT is Blau Chloe... the only game i've got at the moment is Gears 2. >>


----------



## Day (Mar 7, 2009)

Dayte.

Usually play Gears, Left4Dead or whatever's available. Buzz me if you're up for some gaming and don't mind some heavy language use, I'm on daily.


----------



## Voxxa (Mar 9, 2009)

"Roxie Foxie"        ^.^
Gears 1 (gears 2 disc fucked)
RS Vegas 1
BF : Bad Company - (probs most played)
Midnight Club LA
GTA 4
Saints Row 2
Flatout : UC - Most random fun game
NASCAR 09 - for the lol


----------



## Jack the Silver Dragon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Hey foxie, how about one day we play RS Vegas huh?*


----------



## moogle (Mar 10, 2009)

hi =3, i has xbl now too kupo ^^

gamertag = m0ogl3 (of course)

games: street fighter 4, cod 4, cod 5, and halo 3

i need moar friends plz ^^


----------



## Sektor225 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey my GT is Chinchilla225 i play Ultimate mk3 DOOM Phantasy star universe and i sold all my games to get fallout 3 so we will basically be chating most of the time.


----------



## JakXT (Mar 14, 2009)

.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Mar 14, 2009)

Eternal Break

Call of Duty 4 & 5, Rock Band 2, GH World Tour, Gears, the list goes on.

B4 adding me send a msg so I know who u are


----------



## kevVral (Mar 15, 2009)

I changed it once again...

GT: kev drawpaw

I play Guitar Hero (I have them all except for 80s[all DLC on GH3]), Rockband (both and some DLC), Halo 3, Gears 1 & 2, UT3 if you want..., Fracture, and of course L4D.

add me if you want...just message me letting me know where yer from


----------



## Mr Fox (Mar 18, 2009)

GT = General J0nes 

I play left 4 dead and gears of war 2 mostly.


----------



## darkestwulf (Mar 18, 2009)

GT: AcedemicThrone

Mainly play Halo 3.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Mar 18, 2009)

.


----------



## Archy (Mar 22, 2009)

GT:Markymark4284

Been thinking of changing it lately, but not sure what too. feel free to add me, but let me know your from here otherwise i proly wont accept.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 22, 2009)

GT: Brigadier Bambi

Game(s) Most Played:

* BFBC
* Halo 3
* Dead Space

Game(s) Recently Completed (1000g)

* Dead Space


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 28, 2009)

Account I use (Freinds): Darkbat2008
current silver account: DISmeIMaFURRY


----------



## Garrus (Mar 28, 2009)

Anybody play HAWX much?
Im addicted to it, almost top rank now


----------



## Jack the Silver Dragon (Mar 29, 2009)

Garrus said:


> Anybody play HAWX much?
> Im addicted to it, almost top rank now



*I donÂ´t have that one, but from the tom clancyÂ´s games i play the most is Rainbow Six Vegas 2. If you want we can play it one day, what ya say?

P.D: My rank is: Elite 3
*


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 30, 2009)

we need to start a furry party on XBL. Advice on which games?


----------



## Jack the Silver Dragon (Mar 30, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> we need to start a furry party on XBL. Advice on which games?



*That would be really cool!!!!
Well, the only ones I play On-line are Rainbow Six Vegas 2, GH3, Soul Calibur 4 & Test Drive Unlimited (until my cousin give it back to me).

Just a suggestion *


----------



## Bigmaster (Mar 31, 2009)

Mine's SomeDude1nASuit. Friend's list is full tho.


----------



## Olaunn (Apr 2, 2009)

Post deleted.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 2, 2009)

*CrispSkittlez*

Don't play online a lot, but I'm up for some CoD4 or RE5 if anybody feels like it.

P.S. If you're going to send me a friend invite, mention you're from furaffinity so I don't freak out thinking I'm being stalked.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 2, 2009)

I would love a party  sadly due to my generous spirit I only have Halo 3 and CoD 4 with me


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 3, 2009)

ArfCroc

GTA4(+ Expan), SR2, Skate 2 and a few other odds and ends (check my games list). If you add at least say where you got my Live from :3 
Also I'm in Australia so I may lag.


----------



## Kitsunefan (Apr 3, 2009)

I would love to have some furry freinds on XBL ^^ 

my GT is kitsunefan

I love halo 3 , left 4 dead, fable 2 , r6 vegas and more !

Please send me a request ^^


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Apr 6, 2009)

I used to be called Killerwolf77788 but now I've changed my gamertag to ROCKETxKNIGHTER one of my favourite furry games that I recomend you all play.

also my friends list is full to but send me a message and what website or forum you've seen me on then I will make room for you. I'm mostly playing Street Fighter 4, Mirrors edge, Rainbow six vegas 1 and Gears of war 1. 

I sold GOW2 and I don't own vegas 2 since most sequals aren't just as great as they used to be but I mostly just play multiplayer or coop.


----------



## Ultima Weapon (Apr 6, 2009)

Mine is Ultima Weapon Z. I am beast at CoD4. Mini-AK for the win!


----------



## Brad_Ry (Apr 7, 2009)

I play Live but not often and mainly 1 Player games.  
My Gamertag is: bradry


----------



## chetchaka (Apr 10, 2009)

Gamertag is chetchaka. If you send me a friend request, mention you're from FA or I'll squirt ink.

Please know that I'm very quiet, and I have to warm up to people first - also, things are less awkward for me if there are three or more people.

I have Halo 3, Call of Duty 4, Team Fortress 2 and Left 4 Dead.

EDIT: What the fuck, I did not put "Bow Chikka Bow Wow" as a descriptor under my name.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 10, 2009)

chetchaka said:


> Gamertag is chetchaka. If you send me a friend request, mention you're from FA or I'll squirt ink.
> 
> Please know that I'm very quiet, and I have to warm up to people first - also, things are less awkward for me if there are three or more people.
> 
> ...



thats because you have 69 posts^^

small edit: im playing aegis wings now as well


----------



## AsherCat (Apr 13, 2009)

Gamer tag: RiskyFrisky

Add me I play FC2, Vegas 2, Frontlines: Fuel of war, and Lost Planet: Colonies edition along with a few others < Mention FA in the invite though, I'm a bit weird on accepting invites from random people.


----------



## cheets25 (Apr 14, 2009)

I never knew there was this many peeps on xbox anyways my gt is jaded256 and I mostly play left 4 dead, resident evil 5, cod4, cod5 and a couple of other games. 

If ya send a friend request just put a note saying your from here or somethin.


----------



## Icen (Apr 16, 2009)

GT: icenshewolf

I only have Left 4 Dead, Rock Band 2 and Resident Evil 5 though.

I really only play L4D online; the rest I play with friends.


----------



## Ruko (Apr 19, 2009)

DaGreenSpider is my tag. 

I'm mainly playing RE5 and GTAIV right now. With some Guitar Hero on the side.


----------



## Jaelen (Apr 21, 2009)

Gamertag is: CaptainLulz

I play a lot of Gears of war 2 currently. Other games I play online are: Skate2, Halo3, Guitar hero world tour, Call of Duty 4, rock band 2, GTA4, and left for dead.

Hit me up.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 21, 2009)

Jaelen said:


> Gamertag is: CaptainLulz
> 
> I play a lot of Gears of war 2 currently. Other games I play online are: *Skate2*, Halo3, Guitar hero world tour, *Call of Duty 4*, rock band 2, *GTA4*, and left for dead.
> 
> Hit me up.


You rock


----------



## Muir (Apr 22, 2009)

My gamertag is Dragoness Muir. If you add me as a friend, please drop me a note on Live saying you're from here. And PLEASE make sure we have at least one game in common (in most recent played list), else I wont add you.  My list used to be full of randoms who didnt play anything I do...whats the point?


----------



## Husky89 (Apr 23, 2009)

Mine is t1klm3 fatty add me I have like 4 furries so far but send me a message or something hit me up with some invites to anygame that I have lol. love new challenges


----------



## Nexus_Magic (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello,

I love COD5 on xbox live.

My gamertag is nexusmagic.
If you would like to play with me on live send a pm.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 27, 2009)

my halo 3 copy arrived today :3
nice game! add me if you wanna play a few matches, but as i said it just arrived today so im gonna suck very badly XD;;


----------



## Khelnio (Apr 28, 2009)

My GT is FatalKopu. Almost have a full friends list though. D: But I have a lot of games. :3 Add me and we can chat or play, or you can sit on my friends list and be boring.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 28, 2009)

My 360 name is Bobinator1992.

I only have Silver at the moment, but I'll update if I can afford Gold.

The games I'm willing to play multiplayer:
Soul Calibur IV
Gears of War
Puzzle Quest Galactrix
Vigilante 8 Arcade
Worms
Crackdown
Saint's Row
Puzzle Fighter
Stranglehold
Castle Crashers
Mortal Kombat VS DC





I'd love it if a few furs added me as a friend, though. You know, to make me look more important.


----------



## AsyutMinya (Apr 29, 2009)

Go ahead and add me if you want mes cheries, I'm always down for a game. GT is "LeCardt". 

...although I pretty much only play Left4Dead >.>


----------



## Lurgen Gaato (May 2, 2009)

It's sad that I only have GFWL not XBox live


----------



## kashaki (May 2, 2009)

Gt: Kashaki Q
I need more people to play with.


----------



## noodlescoop (May 2, 2009)

My gamertag is noodlescoop but im mostly on cod4


----------



## Selia (May 5, 2009)

My gamertag is About 8 Turtles  You'll find me on Halo3 mostly, feel free to send a request though but say you're from here


----------



## Snack (May 5, 2009)

"you were killed by about 8 turtles"

<3


----------



## Madness (May 6, 2009)

My Gamer tag is Slash Pseudo i most play Halo 3, GoW2 and Virtual On.


----------



## Ansuru (May 6, 2009)

Trying to find hat/headband/mustache and backflip in Fable 2...anyone got a spare copy, note me?


----------



## Bokracroc (May 7, 2009)

Ansuru said:


> Trying to find hat/headband/mustache and backflip in Fable 2...anyone got a spare copy, note me?


You need Pub Games to get those.


----------



## FrostByte421 (May 8, 2009)

I was pretty drunk last night, and I messaged one of my xbox live friends telling them I am a furry Today she messaged me back saying, "What is a furry?" 

lol, and I dont even feel like explaining what a furry is.  I might just tell her to wiki it. =^_^=


----------



## Bokracroc (May 9, 2009)

FrostByte421 said:


> I was pretty drunk last night, and I messaged one of my xbox live friends telling them I am a furry, and a fox to be exact.  Today she messaged me back saying, "What is a furry, ur a fox?"
> 
> lol, and I dont even feel like explaining what a furry is.  I might just tell her to wiki it. =^_^=



Your cat as the same colours as mine.


----------



## Kote (May 9, 2009)

My gamertag is "Kodinote" and I've got Halo 3, COD4, Rock Band 2, RE5, and some other games.
I play COD4 most of the time, and I'm not too bad at it .
Feel free to send me a friend request, I play on XBL a lot.


----------



## Wuffie (May 10, 2009)

Uhm... NMG Wuffie ish me... I play CoD 4 and Saints Row 2 primarily, but yeah... More of a PC gamer to be honest. Add me away and we can play some CoD


----------



## frisse (May 10, 2009)

i have a 360 but not live and it sucks!


----------



## stray wolfy (May 10, 2009)

Dark Wolf616
Usually playing CoD4/W@W, Left 4 Dead, or Resident Evil 5


----------



## FarrowFox (May 11, 2009)

Im up for a few games my GT WolfOnFrontline i go on
CoD 5
CoD 4
Left4Dead
Halo 3 (somtimes)
Gears of war 2

add me if you want but put a message in the friends request saying furaffinity otherwise i won't add
-sorry but there are some weird people out there!


----------



## Ansuru (May 11, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> You need Pub Games to get those.



Yeah, and someone who has the books can either give/sell them, or let me play coop while they finish the achievement so I don't blow real money on a game I'm never going to play enough to be worthwhile.


----------



## Marco (May 14, 2009)

Mine is Gamefreaks21. I am usually playing World at War, Left 4 Dead, and occasionally Team Fortress 2.

Since school let out, I usually on pretty late. I could use some more people on my friend's list!


----------



## Itsuya (May 15, 2009)

Just got my xbox |D Yaaay

My gamertag is KaiMutt 
Only Live games I have are Left 4 Dead, Halo 3, and Castle Crashers. Really wanting some people to play Left 4 dead, but warning I'm not that good D: But its a fun game.


----------



## ToddTheFox (May 16, 2009)

Xbox gamertag - Ragingwastaken

I'm up for CoD 4, Cod WaW, Halo 3, Left4Dead and more. Hit me up for some games


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (May 17, 2009)

XBL GT - SirrocoDaServal


----------



## fox423 (May 17, 2009)

I need moar furry friends! 

My XBL is HLGxTails, add me if you want to ^_^ I play a variety of games but mostly Halo 3 and Street Fighter 4.


----------



## Keybearer (May 18, 2009)

Just want to repost my Gamertag since its been a while since i visited here, tis _Lerixr_
In terms of games i have:
Guitar Hero World Tour
Rock Band 2
GTA IV
Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts
Perfect Dark Zero
Sonic 2
Castle Crashers
Burnout Paradise
Sega Superstar Tennis

=3 just be sure to let me know who you are if you add me


----------



## Lemoncholic (May 21, 2009)

My GT is GuyRIPLEY and I know, that's very un original but still

I play Resident evil 5, and I have versus
also PGR 4
GTA IV, I do like to mess about on party mode as well as race and shoot stuff
And sometimes Gay-tar hero world tour, but not much

Edit: Have Left 4 Dead now, add me if you use the mic when playing and don't have a child voice


----------



## raidy_and_dobe (May 26, 2009)

Let's see here, my Gamertag is Raidy the Panda and Dobe's is Battle Squid.

We play:

Halo 3
Skate 2
Rock Band
Castle Crashers
Grand Theft Auto 4
Orange Box
Fable 2
COD: WaW
COD: 4


And many more. O:


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 16, 2009)

Repost because my account was deleted haha

GT: Tanaka
FPS Mainly (2.0 k/d cod4 woot!) but I'll play anything! Anyone down for 1 vs 100? Watch and see how many I can miss in a row >.>


----------



## Range (Jun 18, 2009)

*Don't see anybody in here that I know really... but I'm RangePup




*


----------



## hunter26 (Jun 19, 2009)

yes I have xbox live my tag is hunter20

add me if you like.


----------



## FrostByte421 (Jun 20, 2009)

mine is FrostByte421


----------



## Vicious (Jun 22, 2009)

If you play a lot of COD World at War, Ghostbusters or L4D, look for Narcomancer. 

When Modern Warfare 2 comes out, I'll be going for level 10 Prestige.


----------



## ominipotentgoldfish (Jun 26, 2009)

Biafra4pres 

or

Omini the Panda


Play mainly Halo 3, Rock Band 2 or Rainbow Six Vegas 2 (TKK for life!)

add me on either, but make sure you tell me your from here if you do! ^^


----------



## D Void (Jun 27, 2009)

True Unity
I play Gears2 CoD4 GTA4 and Saints 2


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jun 28, 2009)

Check my sig
My games are: 
CoD 4
Halo 3
Chronicals of ridick
Banjo Kazoie n&b
and thats all i can think of


----------



## PureDragon (Jun 28, 2009)

Gamertag: *xXDragonLoverXx*
Yes, I know its not original and creative. Oh well.


----------



## FluffyFloofFloof (Jul 1, 2009)

.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 1, 2009)

the new version of worms armageddon has just been released, anyone got it and wants to play?^^


----------



## Wolfie Fox (Jul 2, 2009)

GT is "Wolfie Fox" and most of the time I'm playing either Burnout Paradise, Battlefield: Bad Company or Fable 2 =^.^=


----------



## Teh Emo Penguin (Jul 5, 2009)

Gamertag: Teh Emo Penguin

Currently Playing: Left 4 Dead, Call of Duty: World at War, Halo 3, Rock Band 2, various others.


----------



## Ao Lun (Jul 8, 2009)

GT: Ao Lun
Right now, playing GTA IV, Forza 2 and Midnight Club: LA

If you add me, let me know you're from here so i can add you


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 8, 2009)

my GT is Ellis Shue say it 5 time fast and you will know what it means.


----------



## girly_boi_kyi (Jul 9, 2009)

Mines Ashiras Pet Kyi hehe god my Subbyness even shows in my GT  anyway add me and lemme know your from here and not just a message troll


----------



## girly_boi_kyi (Jul 9, 2009)

i also play Midnight Club LA, Halo Wars, and Halo 3


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 12, 2009)

anyone wants to play some worms 2?


----------



## Bad-demona (Jul 13, 2009)

hiya omni.                        i am demona316, its been a while so i am going to post my game list later.


----------



## Garrus (Jul 13, 2009)

Changed my gamertag to Liquid Cobra 61

Games I play - Halo, COD4. World at War, Bad Company, HAWX, Fable 2.


----------



## Jankin (Jul 14, 2009)

Alright! I'm PyroKitten. Feel free to message me any time! Friends are welcome ^^. I prefer shooters, so..yeaaaah


----------



## Man of War (Jul 17, 2009)

Starman7.
Gears of War 2 Maniac.

I'm rather bored on xbox live.

Since my freinds list is full of people who are rarely on, I shall clear it to make room for you guys if you wish to befriend me.

Thanks.


----------



## BloodMoonRising (Jul 17, 2009)

It's BloodMoonRising. I don't play Gears, but you can find me on COD4 and Halo 3. Be warned: I play to win.

Also, I'm leaving for Florida on the 22nd of July and coming back on the 2nd of August. I won't be online for that time.


----------



## Kao (Jul 18, 2009)

My xbox tag is Aichibo if anyone wants to add me


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 18, 2009)

My gamertag is ShadowWeaver02. feel free to look me up or message me


----------



## RPGKampfer (Jul 19, 2009)

STARS0Kampfer is my GT


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 20, 2009)

ninjahawx is mine 

feel free to add or message. it would be great to do a bit of xbox with some fellow furries 

games im playing at the moment are PURE, Battlefield 1943 and CoD:WaW


----------



## pikle tugunga (Jul 21, 2009)

hey guys and gals, my xbox live username is
pickle tugunga
i play a ton of games featuring:
halo 3, cod 4, cod 5 ,gears of war 1 and 2, left 4 dead, resident evil 5
fable 2, battlefield 1943, magic the gather ing, and much more,
i have a ton of friend space available!


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 22, 2009)

did anyone else get splosion man today? that game kicks so much butt^^
anyone interested in some co-op sploding? :3


----------



## AzureBahamut (Jul 25, 2009)

My gamertag is Azure Bahamut. Go ahead and add me if you want. Just make sure I know it's someone from FA though. Otherwise, I get curious and start asking questions...


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Jul 28, 2009)

My Gamertag is Coolcat33333. If you add me let me know your from FA.

The games I play are

Blazblue (Best game EVER)

Left 4 dead

Call of Duty 4

Call of Duty: WaW

Gears 2 (I REALLY suck at this)

Phantasy Star Universe

Dead or Alive 4


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

Jesus15347 reporting for duty =]


----------



## Afterlifesfury (Jul 29, 2009)

gamertag is afterlifesfury (what a surprise, eh?). anyone got lost planet or BF: Bad Company?


----------



## Fluory (Jul 29, 2009)

*Gamertag:* Fluorii

Feel free to add me. I kind of suck. You can often find me playing Bioshock and Geometry Wars 2.


----------



## Conte (Jul 31, 2009)

My Gamertag is Contention if ya' wanna add me.  

I don't play the 360 much anymore.  At least for now.  You can expect to see me more around the Fall and Winter months.  

Oh yeah, and if you expect any kind of challenge from me in multiplayer games - don't.  Though I do love to play em!


----------



## TheTellingTruth (Aug 3, 2009)

The LeBaron. Hit me up sometime.


----------



## Tarri (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey if anyone wants to play with me my gamer tag is ChronicRise. Lately ive been playin CoD: WaW but ill play halo 3 or sumtin if you like =P Love makin new friends XD


----------



## xSkunkyx (Aug 10, 2009)

xo L3MON ox

My Xbox Live is currently offline (dog chewed wire  T.T) but when I get it back online, I mostly play Halo 3, CoD 4, and Gears 2.  I also play Arcade games, but there are too many to name.  I've also got PLENTY of room on my friends list.  I only have like...20.  Hit me up if you want to play.  :3


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 11, 2009)

Mine is Lucky Wolfie feel free to add me I mainly play halo3 and fable2


----------



## banzaiwolfe (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm on there, banzaiwolfe


----------



## Traumerei (Aug 19, 2009)

My gamertag is Vakandi.


----------



## Ares (Aug 20, 2009)

ares90000 FTW


----------



## MBlueWolf (Aug 22, 2009)

My Xbox Gamertag is M Zero Wolf. For a list of all of the games I play online, check out my FA page. I have it all listed there. There are quite a few. Just send me a friend request and a message of which game you would like to play, and I'll jump on it. All I ask is that you have good sportsmanship. I probably don't need to ask the people here for that, but it's good to cover the bases anyway.

I'll just put the games I play online here in case anyone sees a game they play as well, and want to play with me. TMNT Arcade version, Gears of War 2, Fable 2, Lost Planet, Bad Company, Guitar Hero 3, Army of Two, Mercenaries 2, GTA4, and Marvel: Ultimate Alliance.


----------



## Siddy (Aug 22, 2009)

If you want play me. I play mostly FPS and Racing games like Forza 2 and COD 4 & WaW

[url=http://profile.mygamercard.net/Sid+De+Mouse]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Remy (Aug 22, 2009)

Remy13Hadley.

I'll be back on LIVE on Tuesday when Batman: Arkham Asylum releases. ;3


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 24, 2009)

I have XBL and I play

GTA IV
Saints Row 1 & 2
Far Cry 2
Rainbow Six Vegas 2
Forza Motorsport 2
Midnight Club LA


----------



## Ares (Aug 25, 2009)

who else here loves nazi zombies?


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 25, 2009)

my tag is floresint bike


Shooters and racers is what i play most.


----------



## Ares (Aug 25, 2009)

i play CoD 4, WaW, N+, battlefield 1943, other stuff, and if u didnt read the stuff above, mah GT is ares90000, so plz add, me, or if mah friends list is full, just send me a message.


----------



## Auron Kavason (Aug 25, 2009)

mine is campingtomz 
and i play anything really


----------



## Dahguns (Aug 28, 2009)

hjkjhg


----------



## Ares (Sep 1, 2009)

that all furry clan would be kick ass! I would defanitly join


----------



## Nicole teh Wolf (Sep 1, 2009)

q2r5 is my gamertag.


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 1, 2009)

Ares said:


> that all furry clan would be kick ass! I would defanitly join


it would work out if we had moar peeps...but then it wouldnt because every1 is on at different times


----------



## Half-Wolf2 (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow Im somewhat suprised how many people there are in this form.

My gamertag is Wolf Sniper4.

P.S No its not like im a wolf sniper it just sounds better that Sniper Wolf.


----------



## Uchofan45 (Sep 5, 2009)

Gamer tag: FiercestEarth45

I play Co-op, not very competitive, but I will play online games with anyone. The only online I have right now is Halo 3... So yeah.


----------



## Barak (Sep 5, 2009)

BarakLeSeul !


----------



## Fallenfeather (Sep 9, 2009)

GamerTag: Kushadora
I play just about anything.


----------



## Ash (Sep 10, 2009)

Gamertag*:* _*AshOwnzKay*_

Do you play Halo 3?


----------



## Lore (Sep 10, 2009)

My GT: Sid Stardragon

I play whatever I play, I s'pose


----------



## JMAA (Sep 15, 2009)

My Xbox gamertag is: *JuanJtR*
Though I don't play much of Xbox lately, but I'm planning on it when I get Dante's Inferno.
Add me to friends if you want. My list is pretty empty.


----------



## CatCase (Sep 21, 2009)

GT is RunningDeepMad- does anyone play RE 5's mercenaries?


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Sep 21, 2009)

My gamertag is AleisterTheWolf add me!
I play too many games to list on here...


----------



## Viecruel (Sep 23, 2009)

My gamertag is 
Zektabi

I'm usually on COD4/WAW, Lost Planet, or Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Olaunn (Sep 25, 2009)

Post deleted.


----------



## Iakesen (Sep 25, 2009)

Seto755

I'm currently stuck with silver though until next weekend (I think).


----------



## Fengathor (Sep 26, 2009)

My gamer tag is Feng
my friends list is empty (is a new tag)
i dont actually own a 360 but my friend made me a tag so id fix his stuff for free, but yea.
add me i can play cod 4 UT3 and GTA4 that i know he has


----------



## RiskyFrisky (Sep 26, 2009)

RiskyFrisky

Add me

Play CoD4 and a few other games. I've only had my 360 for a year and like 8 months so I don't have many games.

Currently waiting for Lost Planet 2, CoD: Modern Warfare 2, and BF:BC 2


----------



## Zhael (Sep 26, 2009)

Wolven Zhael
I play Halo 3 and Mercenaries 2.

Not sure if I posted after the crash, but aw well.
Anyone can add me.


----------



## MBlueWolf (Sep 27, 2009)

I bought Castle Crashers and TMNT: Turtles in Time. More games to play online with others. Still the same GT as my last post.


----------



## Sphinxalynx (Oct 10, 2009)

You can add me under *Sphinx Skatyn *but please let me know who you are and that you're from here prior or i won't accept. Too used to creepy guys on Halo >.>;;

*Games:* Halo 3 / Fable 2 / Gears of war 1 - 2 / Uno / Left 4 Dead / Rock Band (And others as they come)

I've just gotten into playing online quite a bit, so i'm always up for meeting new people!


----------



## madd foxx (Oct 12, 2009)

Add me, im gettin bored my tag is floresint bike, I know its spelled wrong i didnt write it.


I play GTA 4, halo 3, most racing games, left 4 dead, and call of duty world at war.


Say that your from here so i know to accept you.:-D


----------



## Blue Dragonwolf (Oct 17, 2009)

*woof woof* hehe I didn't reilize that posting my gaming info on the welcome page will only be seen by 1% of this fourm :razz: oh well, I'm still new to fourm life so no biggy.

Anyway here is my info:

360: Blue Dragon 604

I would like furries like myself to fill my friends list rather then others that think I'm weard when I bark when texting them hehe.

I can't wait for COD4 MWar2 to come out in a month from nowI'm geting it for both my sistems and would love to battle other Furs =^.^=

See you on the battle ground yip yip... (also I do like other games too, so no worrys that you don't like shooters when playing with this Dragon puppy hehe, I'm good to be around with and friendly with others)


----------



## Faradin (Oct 20, 2009)

Just got it set up a little while ago. Faradin2772. Thus far I have Halo 3 and L4D, with L4D2 reserved and sights set on Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Ryis16 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey my tag is Ryis329, can't wait to play with you guys.


----------



## Plasma Reflection (Oct 21, 2009)

...


----------



## lupinehowler (Oct 22, 2009)

XBL name: LFurmen


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

my GT is Ein The Corgi fyi if you dont like anoying people dont talk to Abel The Fox hes on my freinds list but hes an ass


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 24, 2009)

If anyone is interested, I have a Call of Duty 4 Hardcore Team Deathmatch team that I am leading. I have 6 members already but can always use more. If you're interested PM me and I'll give further information. 

One thing, please only send serious replies. If you know you aren't fairly decent at CoD4 then I would suggest not asking to join because you would hinder my team. No offense to anyone =)


----------



## Kiva19 (Oct 28, 2009)

My GT: Kiva18 

Feel free to add me! I need to populate my friend's list with furries! *prods everyone with sticks until they add me*


----------



## fwarg (Oct 28, 2009)

my gamer tags spookedvash lame name yes i have a bunch of games so feel free to add me i play everyday when i get the chance to


----------



## Tobias-the-pink (Oct 30, 2009)

My GT is Leo Leonardo II. But don't add many of my friends, since they're 4chan trolls. Apart from Caboose Zombie, who I think is a closet furry :3


----------



## TheLostFox (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello there. My gt is The Lost Fox. I don't play too much but it would be great to have furries on my friends list.

Oh and kiva you have an awesome profile pic. I am totally adding you when I get the chance.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 2, 2009)

GT is xIFx GearFox I play everyday and i just did a clean out of my friends list cuz some were idiots. My avatar is very old but they have no fox ones in the marketplace. Feel free to add me.


----------



## Xx WoLF (Nov 9, 2009)

Xx HaViiK    that's my tag. Feel free to add me. Only play Modern Warfare 2 and Rainbow Six Vegas 2. Aaaand a little Tekken 6.


----------



## Aur (Nov 11, 2009)

GT: Aursenic
 Modern Warfare 2 and Borderlands are my current addictions.


----------



## Renegade Kangaroo (Nov 14, 2009)

Feel free to add me!


Gamertag: wolf5674


----------



## 1CrazyIvan1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Tag's 'Agent Darksun', Can't wait to play with you guys. Mostly play Call of Duty 5.


----------



## uryu788 (Nov 18, 2009)

ive got xbox live, my gamertag is the same as my username (i probably wont be on for a while tho)


----------



## solarflare (Nov 19, 2009)

If anyone wants to add me My gamertag is iSolarFlare.. I just reciently (today) got CoD:MW2. I have lots of games if you check my list.. Most I have

Please do add me.. I would like more furry gamers in my list


----------



## sabe (Nov 20, 2009)

You can add me if you wish I play mostly MW2 right now and like to chat. My gamertag is ChronicRise. I will play other games with you if you want too =)


----------



## wheatthins (Nov 21, 2009)

O.O soooo many furry gamers! XD wheatthins is happy!!!! :3 my gt is jak of klubs


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 24, 2009)

My GamerTag is *ALLEAHZOMBIE1*.


----------



## Winkuru (Nov 25, 2009)

Same as my username.

 Xbox live is suppose to be free from wednesday to sunday so i can play riddick dark athena and soul calibur 4 online if somebody wants to play them. I'm also going to buy 1 month subscription on christmas or after christmas (getting borderlands and call of juarez bound in blood as a gift)


----------



## sake_doragon (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm Sake Doragon on Xbox live...just recently purchased the system, so I'm a few years behind . All I own is Gears of War 2 for the time being, though I plan to get more of course. Feel free to add.


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 10, 2009)

My gamertag is Stitch 1000 and i currenty play MW2, L4D2 online but also have Gears 1 and 2, L4D and a few others 

If you do add me (which would be great) just say who you are (i get quite a few random friend requests)


----------



## Neothumper (Dec 10, 2009)

Super Boom Boom

i'm on it nigh on constantly =3 if you add me be sure to send a mesage saying your from FA cuz i get loadsa friend requests


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 11, 2009)

heh, just got me a 360 but have had the account name for a while. Name's
WolfxLycan

I typically play Tekken 6, Halo 3, SFIV, RE5 and Burnout Revenge. ^,.,^ Add me if you wish


----------



## Kin the adorable fox (Dec 14, 2009)

Ensyia is my tag. I usually don't voicechat, but you're free to play with me if I'm playing an online game :3 usual games for online play aaaaaare

Call of duty 4: Modern warfare (1) and Gears of war 2


----------



## Ackkal (Dec 14, 2009)

ZygoreX is my tag. I use voicechat and play RockBand, DJ Hero, MW2, and other fun shooter/rpg games.


----------



## swift_mutt (Dec 16, 2009)

SwiftWolfstar is mine i play L4D1+2, Modern Warfare1+2, Gears of War1+2, Need 4 Speed Shift


----------



## Krallis (Dec 17, 2009)

Live rules. Feel free to add me:

firvulag


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 18, 2009)

Ein The Corgi is mine add me if you wish and we can talk or geek out or kill n00bs in halo or MW2 or what ever


----------



## Matt (Dec 18, 2009)

Mine's Rapavi. I play l4d and l4d2.


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 19, 2009)

my gamer tag is PerfectBee


----------



## Caldy (Dec 19, 2009)

Wolf of Mibbu here hit me up anytime


----------



## swift_mutt (Dec 20, 2009)

in enjoy coop on Gears of War 2 anyone wanta play hit me up


----------



## Ives The Raccoon (Dec 21, 2009)

My gamertag: *SGT Cloudrunner
*
I play shooters, rpgs, action/adventure games, rhythm games, etc.
I'm always looking for new furry friends!


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 22, 2009)

My GT is DethTorrent
Iâ€™m manly playing halo or getter hero world tour / metallic
but I might be playing other games 2 many to say and if i donâ€™t accept you friend request this year that because my live has ran out and Iâ€™m deliberately waiting until late January to get it so next year I donâ€™t have to worry about it until utter xmas


----------



## Typh (Dec 22, 2009)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 is my primary game I play online. Typh39 is the Xbox Live Gamertag.

I'm in the process of, trying to relax more when I play the game online since I have outbursts that are pretty unnecessary, mostly when things aren't looking my way.


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 22, 2009)

I dont play games online BTW...so yeah... everyone I meet on XBL is a dick or 10


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Dec 24, 2009)

My gamertag is Scrotus the Wis. I usually play Left 4 Dead 2, Halo 3, or Gears of War 1. Feel free to add me if you want.


----------



## Milo (Dec 26, 2009)

NOW I have a gamer tag, so it's: milothedelphin

:3


----------



## Ash (Dec 27, 2009)

I need alot more furry gamers on my Xbl friends list.

My GT : A Typhlosion

I play ALOT of Halo 3.
But i play also play shadowrun, COD4, Magic The Gathering, Uno, L4D2, and GOW2


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Dec 30, 2009)

Komamura said:


> I'll add ya ^_^



Ditto.
_*Zombie G Da ZG*_​


----------



## Ryis16 (Dec 31, 2009)

My gt is Ryis329


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 31, 2009)

who else got his chocobo today? :3
adorable little guy^^


----------



## Ares (Dec 31, 2009)

Mah gt is Ares90000and i gots red ring =DBUTxboxs comin in soon so add meh and or send message so i can delete someone so i can add uand alsoCoD 4, WaW, Mw2 FTWand L4D 1 and 2


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 31, 2009)

I am TheUnknownNoob. 9H34R M3. :V


----------



## Kote (Dec 31, 2009)

Kodinote is my gamertag, feel free to add me.
I play MW2 and L4D2 for the most part, but I've also got Halo 3 and some other stuffs.

The MW2 community, from experience, is mostly a bunch of morons.
So it would be great to have other furries to game with  .


----------



## Dragoxicon (Jan 1, 2010)

Mine is Dragoxicon.
I play Left 4 Dead, Left 4 Dead 2, Resident Evil 5, Gears of War 1, and DJ Hero. If you want, add me and we shall talk.


----------



## MrKitty (Jan 2, 2010)

My gamer tag is Demon Cat Lord.

I really enjoy Left 4 dead 1 & 2


----------



## girly_boi_kyi (Jan 3, 2010)

GT is Insomiac Bat   (i misspelled when i entered it into the box so yeah...its misspelled -.- ) i play MW2, Borderlands, Halo 3, Halo 3:ODST ^^


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 3, 2010)

My GT is FoxyAreku (predictable I know)

I play L4D2, Blazblue, Rock Band sometimes, and Orange Box.

I have L4D1 to but that game sucks, only keeping it for a few select friends.


----------



## DW934 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, My Gamertah on xbox live is DrWho1992_Dude, i play on Halo 3, COD Modern WarFare 2, Quatum of Solace and many other things, if ur interested in friend inviting or partying up sometime, just message me here or on my gamertag,

Peace! ^_^


----------



## Fury Of Osiris (Jan 4, 2010)

GT: Fury 0f Osiris (o in of is a zero).Play MW2, GoW2, ODST, GH3, Forza 2. And if any of u are interested in achievments in genral, and want a ach buddy, hit me up


----------



## artalds (Jan 6, 2010)

Starke Ehre

Modern warfare 2 tonight woot.


----------



## Alex Skye (Jan 6, 2010)

My gamertag is RainbowMidget (What the heck, right?) My Xbox is right in the middle of my front room, and it's a family setting. So please, try to refrain from swearing too much.

Multiplayer Games: Halo 3, Halo 3: ODST, Left 4 Dead (but I think I may have scratched it to death).

I don't have many games, I keep buying them for the PC instead. Online purchasing and all that.

If you friend me, please say that you read this on the FA Forums, otherwise I will probably end up ignoring you.


----------



## Haru-Wolf (Jan 6, 2010)

I play COD: WAW on live occassionally (it's not really fun to play Nazi Zombies yourself =P)


----------



## Kairuk (Jan 6, 2010)

*Gamertag = balin1*


----------



## REDnico (Jan 6, 2010)

My Gamertag is Papi Caps( i didn't get to pick >.<), and I play Halo 3 and MW1 the most, but I also play Brutal Legend, Beatles Rock Band, and CODWAW.


----------



## Nykita (Jan 6, 2010)

Gamertag: NykitaV
only have MW2 as of now as I just got it like 2 weeks ago. So add me if you want someone to play MW2 with :3


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jan 7, 2010)

Gtag: Ferretmasta
I got MW1, Red Faction, Cod2&3, BF2:MC, Chromehounds, Halo3, ODST, Rock band 2, L4D1 and GH3 currently 
Looking forward to playin with ya


----------



## Nirfirvious (Jan 9, 2010)

Mine is: Locale Fox    I play a variety of games, you just gotta tell me what game, when, and where. <3


----------



## Hyouhoshi (Jan 9, 2010)

Tag is Hyouhoshi.  I mostly only play L4D and L4D2 online.  Right now I'm hoping to pick up Borderlands, but most of my other games are offline, sadly.  (Why doesn't Oblivion have multiplayer ???? )

_______________
Other games:
Fable 2
NCAA Football 08
Bioshock
Oblivion
Pure


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 9, 2010)

My GT is RetroCorn, I play a mix of MW2 and a bit of everything else.


----------



## Big_Benny (Jan 9, 2010)

Alright i'm prolly lame for stating this XD But i play Gauntlet on XBox and let's face it, it's just boring alone >.< I currently don't have XBox gold for the meantime, but when i do does anyone wanna maybe play Gauntlet? My GT is Tuai42


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Jan 11, 2010)

Brownyoshi said:


> my GT is mikeyhamlet -- i only play CoD MW2 though, so add me if you'd like



lol I've played you on MW2 before 

Everyone add me I suppose....

 gamertag: Strikewolf78


----------



## Snack (Jan 11, 2010)

QuixoticMutt said:


> lol I've played you on MW2 before
> 
> Everyone add me I suppose....
> 
> gamertag: Strikewolf78




Goddommot Konnoth.


P.s. I got a new gamertag okay


GT = DreadButt


----------



## Zukaro_Travon (Jan 11, 2010)

My GT is Zukaro Travon. Games I have: CoD MW2, Halo3, L4D, Dead Rising, Portal. Feel free to add me.


----------



## Cylo (Jan 12, 2010)

The Ashen Thing

I love me some single player games, though.  I'm very, very likely to ignore you ._.
My only multiplayer games are Halo and MW2, the latter is currently being borrowed by a friend ^^;;


----------



## Faradin (Jan 13, 2010)

You can add Modern Warfare 2 to my list of played games, I just got it the other day--and I actually have wireless now.
So to recap: L4D, Halo 3, Orange Box, MW2. Also The Darkness and Prey, but eh. Whatever.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 13, 2010)

Mine is CHROME NINJA113
Feel free to join me in mw2. Company is very much welcome!


----------



## Nar (Jan 13, 2010)

Back on Live. I usually play Modern Warfare 2. My GT is TalkingToaster feel free to add me!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 14, 2010)

Lonely Kitsune is my GT add me and you wont regret it, see you on MW2!!!


----------



## flash_fox (Jan 14, 2010)

ESREVERREVERSE is my GT...I play MW2, GOW2, and ACII.....However, will be getting borderlands after I am done beating ACII which should be in the next few days. If you add me please have voicechat because talking to your team is important on these games....Also, if you have a screechy voice plan on not adding me.


----------



## deathjrj (Jan 14, 2010)

Blessed Grenade is me lol I play Modern Warfare 2


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 14, 2010)

anyone who wants to game, chill, or just talk add me the GT is kamikazesparrow and i play army of two, dragon age, fallout 3, halo3, oblivion, rainbow six vegas 2, red faction, and tenchu z so send me a request if u wanna play


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 17, 2010)

My LIVE gamertag: Taren Fox

I generally play sports games, DooM, Forza II, and Peggle.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 26, 2010)

My gamertag is Cayosin.  I play Left 4 Dead 2, Forza 3, and getting into Halo.  I just got a 360 for christmas, so it's still new to me.


----------



## Nicole teh Wolf (Jan 27, 2010)

My gamertag is Nicole teh Wolf, I play MW2 mostly but I occasionally play Halo.


----------



## rockiewolf87 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm occasionally on live with MW2 or halo, and my Gamertag is Dakneth.


----------



## Fehne (Feb 2, 2010)

My gamertag is Chaogasm.  I playa da Haloes.


----------



## summex (Feb 2, 2010)

mah GT is B10L0G1ST.  add plz.i needz friends that i can play with.


----------



## BladeWolf (Feb 3, 2010)

I only have 9 friends.  I want more, searched this thread for LFD2 players, I hate getting stuck in a game with people who don't know what they are doing.  For some odd reason, I keep  getting plopped in races on Forza 3 with people speaking french.  I have no idea what they are saying, and they keep running me off the road when I so much as tap thier car, it pisses me off.   I was in a game of LFD2 a few weeks ago with kids and they found it funny to shoot me and each other.  I'm sending out some friend requests to some of the LFD2 players so we can maybe start a game with a furry team killing some zombies.  YES!  Gamertag is Cayosin, ADD ME!  I always like meeting new poeple and making some new freinds.


----------



## GadgetKitteh (Feb 4, 2010)

*H34DTR1P * - I play a bit of MW2, Halo 3, ODST, and a few arcade games ^_^

My list is probably full... So if you decide to add meh, just send me a message, and I shall remove someone :3


----------



## Faux (Feb 4, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> I only have 9 friends.  I want more, searched this thread for LFD2 players, I hate getting stuck in a game with people who don't know what they are doing.  For some odd reason, I keep  getting plopped in races on Forza 3 with people speaking french.  I have no idea what they are saying, and they keep running me off the road when I so much as tap thier car, it pisses me off.   I was in a game of LFD2 a few weeks ago with kids and they found it funny to shoot me and each other.  I'm sending out some friend requests to some of the LFD2 players so we can maybe start a game with a furry team killing some zombies.  YES!  Gamertag is Cayosin, ADD ME!  I always like meeting new poeple and making some new freinds.


I'll play L4D2 with you as long as I get to play Ellis (I refuse to play as anyone but him haha). :3 <3
I'm pretty good at the game aside from the occasional friendly fire (I don't do it on purpose, I swear).
My XBL GT is '*snowyedges*'. I only have L4D1 and 2 atm, but I'll get more games in time, haha.
(And I know it's weird to ask but I'd really like it if people PM'd me or messaged me on FA before they added me, I don't want random people adding me ahhh. Chances are I'll say YEAH GO AHEAD AND ADD ME I just wanna' know who the hell you are before you request, yanno'?) Cept' for you Okami. You can add me if you wanna'.

Forgot to mention that my connection sucks and it may not let us connect, though. It's picky about who I can play with.
I'll get that checked out sometime, though~
Unless someone knows how to fix it?


----------



## Salem Kylar (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey, mine's SalemKylar, and I play Halo 3, ODST, and Modern Warfare 2.  I am desperate to play ODST with people, so if you have it and a want a good. long lasting game, let me know and friend me. =^_^=


----------



## Renegade Kangaroo (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm looking for some chill people to play Left 4 dead 2 and Modern Warfare 2 with! 


Gamertag: wolf5674


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2010)

IFr3sh IPrince.   

Trials HD,  Borderlands,  Mw2, etc.

Hit me up plz k thx. 

just hit me up.  I'm not gonna freak, or bite.. ;D

I gotta fill up my friend roster with some furries eh?


----------



## TheSanitySapper (Feb 7, 2010)

My gamertag's IsSomewhatFTW.

Feel free to add me. I'd love to get to know some of you! :3


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 9, 2010)

Best 360 game ever? Borderlands.
Best. Game. EFAR.
*purr* skag mouthshot...


----------



## FurryKristian (Feb 11, 2010)

FurryKristian is my gamertag  Add me if you'd like to game with me!

Soulcalibur IV, GTA IV, Forza 3, Pure


----------



## Melkor (Feb 12, 2010)

Melkor3 add me anyone


----------



## Kakik (Feb 14, 2010)

I mainly play modern warfare as far as multiplayer games go, sometimes i pull out gears of war though.

My live name is Ringtail cat


----------



## ArkticWolf (Feb 14, 2010)

My GT is BioXhazardous, I mostly play MW2. Feel free to add me.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thunder Wolf 78 i play just about everything. and im an achievement whore.

plz send me a message who u are first, because i get random fr all the time lol.


----------



## Wolfshadow (Feb 14, 2010)

Ooo, oo, meeeee! Mine is Wolfshadow606. ^_^

(yeah, screams "furry" doesn't it?! LOL)


----------



## Silvara (Feb 15, 2010)

My Gamertag is "AnimeDragon70" (Gonna change that Soon) And I tend to  play Left 4 Dead 1&2, Dragon Age:Origins, Red Faction, Dead Space  and Fallout 3. I play other games with friends if I get invited such as  Halo 3, Gears of War 1 or 2 and Halo Wars. So feel free to add me!

(Add a message saying that you are from these Forums or else I'll think  you are just a random person who I recently played with and can't  remember... And etc, etc...)


----------



## cairo776 (Feb 15, 2010)

GT's ca1R0776

i usually play Modern Warfare 2 and Guitar Hero: Metallica but i also have halo 3/ODST and other stuff, i cant guarantee your survival, or my own 4 that matter, but id love to play XD

hit me upp!!


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 15, 2010)

my gamertag is Crzyasianman, warning, im very random.


----------



## Arc (Feb 20, 2010)

Got my Xbox about one week ago, my gamertag is Sonatatata.


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Names Luigy026 you guys should hit me up =P Send me a PM if you wanna play or somethin


----------



## XL BigFatLardo (Feb 21, 2010)

Gamertag is...well the same as on here,XL BigFatLardo.I play Halo 3 and ODST,Gears of War 1,Left 4 Dead 2,Bioshock 2,The Orange Box,Crackdown and Halo Wars.

I also have Gears of War 2 and Modern Warfare 2 but I don't really play them that much 'cause I don't like the online play.

Also,offline games are Oblivion,Fallout,Mass Effect and other RPG-ish games.


----------



## XL BigFatLardo (Feb 21, 2010)

Also,unfortunately my friends list is full so send me a message on XBL beforehand telling me what games you play so I can add you.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm reposting mine to let ppl know to add me if they would like to play MW2. melkor3 is my tag


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

^ just so long as you support the "pro-pipe" as i like to call it sad part is...i go positive with it

Edit: around maybe 7 or 8 central time that is


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey there, thought I might stop by to update some of my informations =3

Gamertag: CobaltKit86

Games: Team Fortress 2, Halo 3, Street Fighter 4, Alien vs Predator, Bioshock 2, Condemned 2


----------



## Blaze tail (Feb 21, 2010)

add me myns (bashavzs) but my cod6 broke getting new one in a week or so im 3rd prestige 68 and my kd:1.28 or something im mostly playing halo3 add meh!


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

sorry no can do.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Feb 21, 2010)

I play Team Fortress 2 and Bioshock 2 regularly; I also host TF2 a lot... I'll play Borderlands and Left 4 Dead 2, but only (in the case of L4D2) in campaign and only if the other player wants to communicate closely and is a good team player.

I'm also only going to play beyond one game with anybody who wants to -actually- be my friend. I need fwiends... Don't add me unless you want to make a friend ><;

Unfortunately, nobody's gonna' want to add meh... But, my gamertag is *Dog Donovan*.

I'm most happy playing Team Fortress 2 lately (as Heavy, Pyro, and Demoman) but that's probably because I can't find anyone to play with on the other games.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> I play Team Fortress 2 and Bioshock 2 regularly; I also host TF2 a lot... I'll play Borderlands and Left 4 Dead 2, but only (in the case of L4D2) in campaign and only if the other player wants to communicate closely and is a good team player.
> 
> I'm also only going to play beyond one game with anybody who wants to -actually- be my friend. I need fwiends... Don't add me unless you want to make a friend ><;
> 
> ...


I'll be your friend lol, haven't played tf2 in awhile but I'll try to add you soon, or u add me whichever comes first


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> I play Team Fortress 2 and Bioshock 2 regularly; I also host TF2 a lot... I'll play Borderlands and Left 4 Dead 2, but only (in the case of L4D2) in campaign and only if the other player wants to communicate closely and is a good team player.
> 
> I'm also only going to play beyond one game with anybody who wants to -actually- be my friend. I need fwiends... Don't add me unless you want to make a friend ><;
> 
> ...



Pretty sure i still have my orange box around here somewhere. Im also in need of friends =D


----------



## Dog Donovan (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm flattered ^^; I also play Modern Warfare 2 plenty, but I don't have my copy with me... It's awesome I got some people that want to bother with me. =3

Just a forewarning, I use competitive (2, 2, 2, 1, 2, 1, 1, 2, 2) class limits when hosting, so you may want to keep that in mind...


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

I got Live a week after I got my 360 for Christmas. 

I started out just playing Halo 3 for the most part, but I kinda fell out of the rhythm of it and started playing some other games. I'd play Left for Dead (1 and 2) if I had them...and I play arcade games, especially Castle Crashers. 

I got the Orange Box, and I kinda want to play TF2, but I can't get the hang of it..
And got Bioshock 2, but I probably won't be playing multiplayer too much until I beat the game. 

My gamertag is WillowWulf, if you go to my forum profile, it's on there too...


----------



## Dog Donovan (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll add you Willow for the sake of having SOMEONE to play Castle Crashers with. I'll teach you some core TF2 concepts and hopefully play Bioshock 2 with you... If you don't mind me adding you of course ^^;

I'm also adding you two, Melkor and Wulf =) Happy day.


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Willow sent you a friend request on live (luigy026)


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 21, 2010)

My gamertag is now Scrotus da Wise on Xbox live. I have L4D2, Halo 3, Gears of War 1 and 2, Bioshock 2, Brutal Legend, and some more games. Add me if you want, I'm mostly on L4D2 when I play.


----------



## XL BigFatLardo (Feb 23, 2010)

Dog Donovan,I'll add you.Also does anyone wanna do the Deja Vu achievement on ODST with me?Every time I try it something happens.
Someone enjoys teamkilling,or somebody has to go half way through...annoying me.


----------



## wolfmancan (Feb 26, 2010)

GT Wolfmancan, don't ask where the name came from... I still do not know but I like it.


----------



## peterandcompany (Feb 26, 2010)

Both my 360 Gamertag and my PSN ID are the same: Fragnabulator. Most of what I play are single-player games, but I love just hanging out in a party and chatting it up while playing. As far as online-capable games, I play a lot of Borderlands, Bioshock 2, Lego Star Wars (yeah, it's fun, and that's what counts), and a few others. Plus I'm a huge fan of racing games -- I absolutely loved Dirt, Dirt 2, and Grid, getting the full 1000 points on both Dirt titles -- and am playing through Need for Speed Shift and Midnight Club: LA Complete right now. I would have picked up Forza 3 but I don't have the time or money to justify playing three racing games at one time.

Add me if you like, I'm all for just chatting it up if not playing games online. There are other games I play online, so just check my Gamerscore list to see which ones we have in common. I can't remember them all off the top of my head.


----------



## kaheiyattsu (Feb 28, 2010)

Just thought I'd post my gamertag here too it's kaheiyattsu221. 90% of the time I'm playing Left 4 dead 1 or 2 but mostly the first one I like it better. ^_^


----------



## stormburner (Feb 28, 2010)

add me please *dreadpiratemyst*


----------



## Snack (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't remember if I posted my new gamertag on here yet and I don't feel like checking so here it is.

DreadButt

mw2 is the best btw


----------



## Kurama17 (Feb 28, 2010)

Kurama Nogira is my gamertag, but I only have Fable 2, Dead or Alive 4, and Medal of Honor: Airborne at the moment. Someone to play Fable with would be nice D:


----------



## Lane The Slain (Feb 28, 2010)

If anyone wants to play alongside me and my amazing halo 3 skills add me... My gamertag is Lane The Slain... I also have fallout 3 mwd2 (never play it) and Red Faction:Guerilla.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 28, 2010)

Mines pretty Straight Forward....
Mines, *Clutch the Wolf*

I play....
Halo 3
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Left 4 Dead 2
GTA 4
Teken 6
Soul Caliber 4

So hit me up with a Friend Request!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 28, 2010)

Add me please *ALLEAHZOMBIE1*


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 28, 2010)

My gamer tag is Metzgervonkind.

I play whatever I can get my hands on. Though in the near future it will be all Bad Company 2.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 28, 2010)

Clutch said:


> Mines pretty Straight Forward....
> Mines, *Clutch the Wolf*
> 
> I play....
> ...


Add me L4D and L4D2 gamer here.


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 28, 2010)

Gamertag: Wraith4475

I'm only playing Halo 3 on live currently, hit me up if you want to do some team slayer or what have you.

Oh, and also Halo 3: ODST. I would play others, but I don't have very many good multiplayer games.


----------



## Mealing (Mar 1, 2010)

My gamer tag is Mealing. I do not game much at the mo because of uni but am always up for a chat. I am usually on Dawn of War 2 and Fallout (Windows live) and xbox can be all sorts.


----------



## Ch1cken Sniper (Mar 2, 2010)

My gamertag is Ch1cken Sniper. Go ahead and add me, I have space.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Mar 2, 2010)

My gamertag is 'WatchfulStorm' Exactly like it is here.

I play:
Modern Warfare 2
Call of Duty World at War
Crackdown
GTA IV (with expansions)
Rainbow Six Vegas (1 and 2) 
Farcry 2
Halo 3

anyone can add me, I don't mind.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh yeah double post!

IFr3sh IPrince

and for the second time, hit me up I could care less




Ch1cken Sniper said:


> My gamertag is Ch1cken Sniper. Go ahead and add me, I have space.



addin you. (it's like shoppin!)


----------



## Ch1cken Sniper (Mar 2, 2010)

You can go ahead and add me... My gamertag is Ch1cken Sniper


----------



## XL BigFatLardo (Mar 6, 2010)

Clutch said:


> Mines pretty Straight Forward....
> Mines, *Clutch the Wolf*
> 
> I play....
> ...



Your Gamertag doesn't exist according to XBL and your Gamercard link.
Maybe you posted the wrong name?


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Mar 9, 2010)

Let's try again.

My gamertag is Coolcat33333

My current games I own are (That are online anyways): Resident Evil 5 (Looking to play a lot of Merc modes on the new DLC), Borderlands, Modern Warfare 2, Left 4 Dead 2, and Blazblue (<3)

I'm looking for furries who add me and don't just never answer me, I'm looking for someone to actually play with, not just have a bunch of furries on my list.

Also, if you do add me, let me know your from FA so I don't think you're being a random creeper and deny you, thanks.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 10, 2010)

dont have many actual online games. not a major fps fan. 
I do have halo3 havent played it in long time.
borderlands   Dynasty warriors strikeforce.
and a few arcade games.


----------



## Jakobean (Mar 12, 2010)

Dude.... Add me totally. I play MW2, Forza 3 (I'll kick your ass ), BF:BC, BF:BC2, Fable 2, and whatever else wanders into my tray.


----------



## Keybearer (Mar 13, 2010)

*unlurks* Been a while since i posted here >.> Gained some new games during that time, like Sega All Stars and the Ornage Box. I need more people on my Xbox. so add me if you want =3 
Gamertag - Lerixr


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 13, 2010)

GT: Lupine Feline

Look me up.

Up for Halo 3, MW2 and Gears of war 2


----------



## DarkWolfSXI (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi, still play 360 too 

But iÂ´m a shooternoob lol. still play Games like Phantasy Star Universe.
Got also L4D 2, Gears of War2 and Halo3 <-(only for Weapon-Art).

GT: The Heroic Wolf


----------



## Renegade Kangaroo (Mar 15, 2010)

I just picked up Battlefield 2 yesterday and Im looking for some chill people to play with! 




GT:   wolf5674


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

I guess I'll toss in here.

My GT is nearswordman1.

I've got MW2, Halo 3, Halo 3 ODST, GOW2, Orange Box, Burnout: Paradise City, and probably a few Iâ€™m forgetting.

If you send me a friend request (and please do) send me a message that says your from FA or something along those lines. For some reason I get FR's from random kids who like me because I can *gasp* actually go positive in MW2. Those tend to get deleted really fast.


----------



## Ruko (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm now hooked back on Perfect Dark (previously on Left 4 Dead 2), add me as DaGreenSpider


----------



## Lane The Slain (Mar 20, 2010)

Ok... Im on the road to Recon so if anyone wants to get deja vu or Endure my gamertag is Lane The Slain... And please have a copy of Halo 3 ODST.


----------



## Acisej (Mar 21, 2010)

Acisej

I usually only play Halo though.
Feel free to add me! Looking for people to play with~ |3;


----------



## Alstor (Mar 21, 2010)

GT: TheOsujunkie

Games: Modern Warfare 2, Halo 3: ODST, L4D (1 and 2), Guitar Hero 5, The Beatles: Rock Band, Team Fortress 2 (very rarely).

Please note that I'm usually a solitary gamer. But at some points, I will be up to playing.


----------



## Spinal22 (Mar 22, 2010)

My xbox gamertag is Spinal22!
I'm also a big *achievement hunter* (wanna get all of them lol), currently I have got 67 115G (with 30 completed games, 17 live arcade and 13 retail games).


----------



## LycanBlade (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone who wants to can add me
AdmralPorkSword (immature i know...i need to stop registering for things at 4am)


----------



## Slantedfloors (Mar 29, 2010)

My xbox gamertag is Kill Screen1
I usually play NHL 10, Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Halo3, NBA Live 10.
I'm hoping to get Call of Duty: MW2 this week.


----------



## entropicage (Mar 29, 2010)

Ooof, I hardly ever get onto my xbox, but my gamertag is necrolet


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm on ALL THE TIME!

Gamertag: *CrAzYbRoS*

Main games: Halo 3, CoDMW2, BF:BC2, and anything else I can get my hands on. Currently over 62,000 Gamerscore.

_*Send me a message before sending me a friend request.*_ My list is always hitting the limit of 100 friends.


----------



## Kaien (Apr 2, 2010)

Kaien Shiba 118

Halo, RB2, Forza 3, MW2, Skate 2

my mate and I are always looking for new people to play with.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 2, 2010)

PM me if you want, i mostly play CoD:MW2, Forza Motorsport 3, Left 4 Dead (both), Borderlands and Grand Theft Auto


----------



## DivineBovine (Apr 2, 2010)

Shadowfleaplus, as of right now still playing borderlands alots :3


----------



## Ackart (Apr 2, 2010)

My gamertag is *Ackart The Fox*. Mostly when I'm playing online, it's CoD:MW2. I've got Forza 3, but I've never played it online. Also, Mercenaries 2 if anyone even plays that anymore.


----------



## 7H0R (Apr 6, 2010)

*Stickman5679*
I speed run Perfect Dark (pretty damn good at it)
I play Street Fighter 4 every once in a while. Probably more when I get a fightstick.
And the other reason I have XBL is it's a good way to contact people sometimes.
Feel free to add me!


----------



## SipyCup (Apr 8, 2010)

*Siipy*
I play mostly Mw2 and Metro 2033.
And I also do game battles for mw2 wich is where you make teams and stuff to compete.


----------



## Kvasir (Apr 8, 2010)

always good to know people! my gamertag is Padfoot1793. ^_^


----------



## TransRane (Apr 9, 2010)

Mine is thecrabisaspy

oh, and if anyone is interested, my pounced ad: http://www.pounced.org/personals/viewad.php?hpad=6626

sometimes helps to know a little about someone first ^.^

I have Gears Of War, Midnight Club: LA, Saints Row 2, Call Of Duty 2, and that little Magic: The Gathering card game Xbox Arcade thingey.


----------



## SolyJulie (Apr 11, 2010)

my gt is Kusharu ^_^


----------



## cairo776 (Apr 13, 2010)

tag is ca1R0776 (thats a zero)
i usually play modern warfare 2, ande need for speed pro street, but il play fable 2, halo wars, halo 3, and guitar hero

Plz dont hesitate to add me


----------



## Shiralith (Apr 14, 2010)

Same as here, my gamertag's Shiralith. Just make sure to tell me where you got my gamertag if anyone decides to add me, I don't accept random friend requests. I play Modern Warfare 1 and 2, Halo 2, 3 and Recon (ODST), Soulcalibur IV, Team Fortress 2, Frontlines: Fuel of War, and some ither random stuff that I don't play as often.


----------



## Philtehfox (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey anyone feel like adding me, my tag is GaMe OvEr 2K8 i had to have it in cap/small unfortunatley sorry. I have C.O.D WAW and MWF2, Halo 3 etc. I could always use some new friends =)


----------



## Xavier Foxx (Apr 16, 2010)

My gamertag is the same as my username, but if you didn't catch that, here it is again: Txontirea
I play a LOT of: Halo 3, Modern Warfare 2, Guitar Hero Metallica, Guitar Hero III, Aliens vs Predator. (Ill be getting Splinter Cell: Conviction Today) Currently on 40,000 something gamerscore 
Feel free to add meh, just in the friend request form, make sure you put your from Furaffinity. Otherwise I'll be like "WHO R YOU"


----------



## rommel9 (Apr 16, 2010)

I basically live off of XBOX Live, but not at the moment due to a harsh grounding, heh.

But feel free to add me, GT's rommel9. Just say you're from the forums so I don't think you're some random creep


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Mine is lonewulfe001
I'm currently punished from my xbox but talk to some of the people on my freinds list and they'll tell you what I'm like. Though I'm sure they'll talk alot a shit about me. I have like 60+ freinds but like 40 of them are from people who got their asses whipped by me on MW2 or halo3. Talk to one of the following people on my freinds list if you to know what I'm like: smashfreely, focdarthbane, xXHypothermiaXx (he's an asshole but most of it is joking around. He's my BEST freind.), and dont listen to Bow to Karma. (Also, they don't know I'm a furry so please don't say anything)


----------



## jackojock (Apr 19, 2010)

Mines is jackojock101 (yeah I'm not creative with usernames )

I mostly play MW2 and Left 4 Dead 2.


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 22, 2010)

Se7en Raptor

I'm a all around "I will stick it in your *LOL* hole on Mw2".

Fr me with FA in the msg!


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 23, 2010)

My gamertag is ValiantChampion im mostly on Halo3 and Battlefield:Bad Company2, always awesome to play with other furries on xboxlive:grin:


----------



## drugslord (Apr 23, 2010)

gamertag: ibozzbrothers
games: MW2, SVR2010, Halo 3 OSDT, skate2, tekken 6, Fifa2010
contact me! =3


----------



## CookiieCyanide (Apr 23, 2010)

Heh.. my gt is same name I have here. :3
& I play MW2, Borderlands, Bioshock 2, Left 4 Dead 2, COD4, Fallout 3, Fable, Army of Two: 40th day... & a couple more.. 
However, I'm not a big fan of Halo 3... but I <3 Red vs. Blue. :3


-Edit- I don't have my xbox right now. I need a new harddrive.


----------



## MAC10 (Apr 26, 2010)

Gamertag: alex2o
games: any fps game, fallout 3, GOW1&2.


----------



## thunderstrike23 (Apr 30, 2010)

My tag's Crazy Drago.  I'm usually playin' Modern Warfair 2, or Halo 3.  Sometimes play offline/one player games too ^..^


----------



## Viticus (May 8, 2010)

GT is Wr0nG1ng R16hts

MW2 is my addiction, I play mostly late evenings til early morning

My tag is shared with my better half so if you friend me and there is a game in that does not involve violence in some form, it most likely isn't me  LOL

I also have CoD4 and Borderlands that I'd be willing to toss in for some friendly fragging. 

My XBox Blogs!  Yes, I am in a hotdog suit... LOL


----------



## KiyoshiSasaki (May 8, 2010)

GT: KiyoshisWind

right now im playing armored core 4, CoD MW2, Forza 3, L4D2
i dont know what other games i have from the top of my head. so send me a message and ill see if i have it


----------



## sabe (May 9, 2010)

Gamertag: ChronicRise
Mention ur from Furaffinity or else i will think ur weird =D


----------



## Garrus (May 9, 2010)

Update on Gamertag name ,

"Garrus SR2" is my gamertag now and at the moment I mostly play Bad Company 2, and Viva Pinata Trouble in Paradise to cool off (don't laugh, its such a stress free game lol)


----------



## Taralack (May 9, 2010)

You're not the Normandy :V


----------



## Misterraptor (May 9, 2010)

*Se7en Raptor*

FR me, Or I KEEEEL YOU.


----------



## FeralDragon (May 9, 2010)

FeralDragonRAWR

I don't play online too much anymore, Been playing a lot of single player games recently.


----------



## Garrus (May 9, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> You're not the Normandy :V



lol well you could always say that I'm a soldier based on the Normandy


----------



## Don (May 9, 2010)

*El Don101*

I don't play much online any more. My PC has absorbed most of my time in terms of video games.

Also, be sure to mention that you're from FAF if you add me. Otherwise I'll have no idea who you are.


----------



## RedFawkes215 (May 17, 2010)

Hallo, I just recently got gold and wanna play something with fellow furs  my gamertag is RedFawkes215 I play L4D2 and GTA IV. I just wanna have fun so add me if your looking for someone to have fun with  please mention you found me here so I no get confused.


----------



## playon999 (May 17, 2010)

playon999


----------



## Mr Owl (May 22, 2010)

Ok, if some of y'all get a random freind request from *FurryRedemption*, that's me. I'm planning on starting a furries only gamebattles clan. I'm just getting a number of how many would like to join because 1) I'm punished from my xbox but I'll be getting it back soon. 2) I need a number count so I'll know how I'll have to set up the ranking system. 3) I need it so that when we have position tryouts, I'll know how squads/squad leaders there'll be. And if there's enough people, then platoon leaders.

I'm serious about this. If you're interested in joining and I haven't sent you a freind request, send me one. If I have sent you a freind request, then messege me. We'll hav a vote on what game it's going to be on. I haven't made the clan yet and won't until we get all positions filled, had practices using gamebattles rules, etc. Gamebattles is serious for those who don't know what it is. It's how most people become MLG. And you can make money from clan tournaments. 
www.gamebattles.com Check out the site and make an account if you don't have one.

I just made this gt two days ago solely for clan purposes. It's not my main gt. 

If I can think of anything else to put, I'll edit this.


----------



## whitefox123 (May 22, 2010)

GT is CheezyFries
i like playin with people i actually talk to and stuff. like half the people in my friends list will never accept an invite xP


----------



## Saito Chikara (May 23, 2010)

I am a player of MW2 and Halo 3. I also enjoy Crackdown and Bad Company 2. (and Halo: Reach when it comes out)

I am Saito Chikara. Add me, and msg me (no voice please) letting me know you're from FA or else I won't accept.

Also, until I get a steady job, money is tight (I'm supporting my husband and Daughter) so I'm Gold-Less for the time being. I'm open to donations, though. Someone want to donate some 48-h codes? ^_^


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 25, 2010)

I have one now, though I only made it for one game I got on the PC (which as it turns out is far too laggy to play), so add me if you like, just don't expect I'll ever be online (for several months anyway, I might get an Xbox sometime this year).

Tetokolpian


----------



## Kazekoe (May 26, 2010)

I don't have any internet connection at my house right now, but my GamerTag is ImProvGamr.


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (May 27, 2010)

When I'm not at my pc, napping or at college you can bet I'm on my xbox ^^

Its TopBadge BTW


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 1, 2010)

Heh, TREY10080. Hit me up if you can, but I won't respond for about three weeks from now, because I had to send the 'box in for repairs.


----------



## Khatsworth (Jun 2, 2010)

My gamertag is Kkatsworth. haven't been able to renew gold yet, but hopefully it'll be done by the end of June.


----------



## Sot82 (Jun 2, 2010)

Well just Sot82 I have been on a MW2 kick for a while now. Looking forward to the new maps. Send me a friend request and let me know your from here if you want to game.


----------



## Mollfie (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm Mollfie but I rarely use my 306 nowadays and don't play online, feel free to add me anyway if you like!


----------



## Kakik (Jun 4, 2010)

TheCrawfishGuy

I started playing MW2 again. I'm usually on between 5:00 pm - 9:00 pm central time.

If you send an invite please put a message with it so i know you're not one of the little kids who send invites to everyone.


----------



## TyrannusGunner (Jun 6, 2010)

GT: Rudyonyx

i more Play Battlefield Bad Company 2.


----------



## Grey (Jun 9, 2010)

GT is Zylo Grey not really playing anything specific at the moment as I've just fibished up a few games. Waiting on the new transformers game


----------



## Dread Husky (Jun 9, 2010)

GoryGoth

Might be hard to catch me on sometimes.


----------



## Koronikov (Jun 9, 2010)

Fox415 ,I tend to play Halo 3 alot latley dont know why but i do play CoD4:2 and Borderlands every now and then


----------



## FlareTheDragon (Jun 10, 2010)

me on live and gaming most days ^.=.^  My gamertag is ThatDrunkDragon , can usually find me playing CODMW2, Skate3, Farcry2 or Borderlands online


----------



## Thraxkue (Jun 11, 2010)

GT: Trent McClawz

hehe just got my 360 today 
only games I have for it so far are Crackdown, Fable II, Left 4 Dead(1 & 2) and Resident Evil 5^^


----------



## WolfieTeen (Jun 11, 2010)

GT : ALEXdeLANGE

I play online sometimes but i'm getting some more games soon

Oh, if you add me, tell me you're from here or i'll wonder who the hell you are O_O


----------



## Yukon (Jun 13, 2010)

It would be NS Yukon, yez. :3


----------



## Yithian (Jun 14, 2010)

Shadowmancer69


----------



## kelek (Jun 16, 2010)

GT: hard sell

always open to gaming with others


----------



## The 4th gate (Jun 17, 2010)

Gt: SGC lone wolf. I play halo 3 and Gears of war 2 Alot, but i have other games. Message me if I'm playing Team swat and wanna play. I'm awesome at team swat but I like to play infection and other zombie games. Don't have resident evil 5 yet  but I'll get it soon.


----------



## RaichuMorph115 (Jun 22, 2010)

XBL:  Leroke

I play Halo 3, Fable 2, and Halo: 3 ODST mostly. Soon will also be on the Halo: Reach servers playing once I get it. ^^
If you want to add me, then do so please.  I love using xbox live and will be often this Summer.


----------



## RaichuMorph115 (Jun 22, 2010)

Forgot, I also play The Orange Box for xbox 360. ^^ Portal and TF2 FTW!


----------



## redmarker97 (Jul 2, 2010)

XBL GT: RedMarker97
I play mostly BF:BC 2, but when i want to troll some CoDfags(people who relate their knowledge of weapons to CoD)

Meh.


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 2, 2010)

im hear cause i cant use my xbox atm, i practically live on it though. if anyone wants to add me im PurpleHusky95, i love Halo(41), cod waw, and mw2(6th), and Bad Company 2 btw i have a bunch of other furry friends if youd like to meet them


----------



## xBROx (Jul 3, 2010)

gt- silentxkilljoy add me any one.


----------



## xBROx (Jul 3, 2010)

gt is silentxkilljoy if you want to add me that be cool with me . i play mw2 alot i have gears of war 2 add me


----------



## bear_ (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm looking for friends to play some games with me.

Games I currently play are Battlefield: Bad Company 2 and Modern Warfare 2

I have Gears of War 1 and 2 and Halo 2, 3, ODST

Hit me up if you want

GT: okami 11x


----------



## Arturo_Coyote (Jul 4, 2010)

Gamer tag: KeoSilver

I am all about Battle Field 2 and Modern Warfare 2. Hit me up if you enjoy playing them games I am always looking for other people.


----------



## Khandor (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm on xbox live as Khandor

I got a lot of stuff I could play, 90% I've never done multi with. Was gonna get crackdown 2 but meh, I dunno now.


----------



## NCollieboy (Jul 7, 2010)

gamer tag: mE DolFo 

I like playing and replaying single player games like dead space and mirrors edge a lot (even though i've beaten them already). When i feel like playing competitively or just for fun with other people, i usually play halo 3, BFBC 2, and splinter cell conviction.

I own other games such as
Orange Box
Aliens vs Predator
Halo 3 ODST
Fable II


----------



## sonicfan77 (Jul 9, 2010)

I got an xbox and xbox live but i dont go on that much probly once every week but heres my gamer tag HazeMAT


----------



## Zeiras (Jul 12, 2010)

gamer tag: kharingos


----------



## Raith017 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi all, GT is Raith the Dark, I'm mostly on Halo 3, just got Borderlands, and I will be getting Halo: Reach. I would like some friends for Halo custom map testing.


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 13, 2010)

Nekorojo
Hit me up sometime I need more cool friends.


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Jul 13, 2010)

My gamer tag is SayerGOD

Yeah... I was trying to type SlayerGOD... But It was late at night... Fuck...


----------



## Forrest Vulpes (Jul 14, 2010)

Mine is *Im Slim Shady01* feel free to add me


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 14, 2010)

I play on live: GoddessOfVoid66.

I'm usually on after midnight eastern, though, 'cause we share a tv with other people <.<


----------



## ThreeDawg (Jul 15, 2010)

BlackBulletRave! Better add me! ^^


----------



## Keitaro_Taru (Jul 15, 2010)

Ookami Oni.  I'm usually one at least once a day, although i mostly use either my pc or ps3 so. But with reach coming out I'll be back on my xbox for a bit...


----------



## apocolypse (Jul 17, 2010)

wolfsblood101 I'm basically always on modern warfare 2 but i have many other games


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 23, 2010)

_"Xaybiance"_

That is my 'tag, without the quotations. 
If you decide to add me, send a message of who you are before hand. I need to know cause my friend's list is brewing heavy at 99 D:


----------



## Koronikov (Jul 25, 2010)

IF YOU ARE GOING TO ADD ME ON XBOX LET ME KNOW WHO YOU ARE ON THE FORUM ...getting random frend requests is kinda annoyin just let me know who you are and ill accept 
also Fox415 <gamer tag (again)


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Jul 25, 2010)

Gamertag: LukeSir       And I could use a few good players to play with. =P
I'm pretty good at Halo 3 (rank 40 somethin'), I've got gears 2, I LOVE Left 4 Dead (1), and yeah... I got a few other MP games.
Like others, if you add me, message me on Xbox or PM me in the forums so I know who you are.
Oh yeah, and I'm on pretty darn often... >.<


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm Pliio8

Duh...

I Got RE5 and Borderlands and TF2
I haven't been on much because my brother coveted my 360 XV

But add me so we can has fun when I get it back


----------



## Maddawg (Jul 26, 2010)

Maddawg309

I'm on often but at times don't like to be bothered.

If you need to know what games I have just check out my profile.


----------



## katman89 (Jul 30, 2010)

xkillermanxx (I am probably going to change it soon) Normally on at night. 

Normally playing RDR or MW2.

Also, send me a message before adding, I do not accept random friends requests.

(has been known to rage alot while playing a game)


----------



## A10pex (Aug 1, 2010)

a10pex     same as my name here! I'm on alot but don't play very many games, I'm getting cod soon though. I usually watch netfix.


----------



## Dialga9 (Aug 2, 2010)

GT is Dialga21.


----------



## Acharky (Aug 8, 2010)

Too many multiplayer games to keep track of but my Gamertag is Atary77 ,feel free to look me up


----------



## Sigma (Aug 8, 2010)

My gamertag is Lwoody117 if anyone wants to add me -just be sure to send a message because I dislike and delete random FR's.
As for games I play MW2, Halo 3/ODST, Trials HD, Crackdown 2 and some others.


----------



## MisterJay124 (Aug 9, 2010)

My gamertag is my username, MisterJay124
Feel free to send me a friend request. I will gladly play bad company 2, mw2, or RDR with any of you who do, just not all of the time.


----------



## sonicfan77 (Aug 10, 2010)

HazeMAT is my name dont wear it out. plays halo3, L4D2, and many more add me if you want to.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 10, 2010)

Lucky Folfie add me ^^


----------



## Ash (Aug 13, 2010)

ETP_Ash Hit me up sometime 

I play Halo 3, mw2, l4d2 and some street fighter 2


----------



## MisterJay124 (Aug 15, 2010)

*Monday Night Combat*

Does anyone else on here have it yet? 

If you do, and you have xbox live, send me a friend request. Maybe we can play sometime.
gamertag: MisterJay124


----------



## Ash (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Combat*

Looked good, I might buy it.


----------



## MisterJay124 (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Combat*



Ash said:


> Looked good, I might buy it.


 
The 1200 Microsoft points are definitely worth it. It may start out confusing and aggrivating, but it gets way fun and addictive!


----------



## Ash (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Combat*

Looked like Team fortress 2, and i was like Murrrr :3


----------



## Keybearer (Aug 15, 2010)

Poking up again, got a couple of new games like halo 3 and Monday Night Combat among others so feel free to add me =3 just let me know who you are
GT Lerixr


----------



## RMWX (Aug 18, 2010)

My Gamertag is  Snayr mw


----------



## damzaka (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi my Gamer Tag is Degzie. Plays MW2 a lot and a few other games. Would like to find more that play ODST's firefight (Windward you are awesome). Can't get enough of it. Disappointed that you only get to here Halo music at the 5th wave though.


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (Aug 20, 2010)

Ryan the lion 09 add me anytime


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 26, 2010)

Xbox live GT: xXEXTOXx
might change it later though.
i like to play halo (though mine doesn't work very well), gears of war 2 (my favorite game atm) and battlefield bad company 2 (my favorite modern war-based game).
add me if you want, just say you're from FA


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 27, 2010)

Gamertag: ASic777
I'm mostly on for Guitar Hero and Rock Band games. I have Halo 3, but I rarely play it.
Oh, and I currently don't have Gold, but that should be back up soon.
Add me if you want, just add something letting me know who you are, or I might reject it.

Edit: Wow... I get post 777, and I have 777 in my gamertag. That worked out nicely.


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Aug 30, 2010)

GamerTag : ThePurpleMooMoo


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 31, 2010)

ReRuss- Tell me ur forum id when u add... 

I luvs co-op stuff... R6-Vegas 2, Forza 3, GoW2, and I may get back into PSU


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 1, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> ReRuss- Tell me ur forum id when u add...
> 
> I luvs co-op stuff... *R6-Vegas 2*, Forza 3, *GoW2*, and I may get back into PSU


 
add me (xXEXTOXx), i got grounded from playing for a bit, but i love playing Gears 2 and RB6: vegas, although the latter i cannot find right now.


----------



## sabe (Sep 2, 2010)

ChronicRise is mah name ^.^ you should add mee becauzz i want to hab fun! >.<


----------



## GatodeCafe (Sep 5, 2010)

Gamertag: NewdDogPeaches

I only have halo 3 and GOW 2 right now, but feel free to add me!


----------



## isaac_fox (Sep 5, 2010)

tag - Isaac Fox

i like have guitar hero 3 -world tour- and metallica
left for dead 1 and 2
modern warefare 2
dynasty warriors strike force.
and command and conquer 3 tiberium wars


----------



## Inya (Sep 6, 2010)

MR RainbowKitty is my gamertag.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 6, 2010)

Mine is Mashieru (basically my last name in engrish) though i have silver membership, i'm not planing to upgrade it anytime soon.


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 6, 2010)

Mine is kinda unoriginal. But on the Internets I go by the name "The Wolf5000".


----------



## Jude (Sep 6, 2010)

xDRUMGUY247x

I play Rock Band 2, Call of Duty 4, Modern Warfare 2, Halo 3... I have a ton of games but those are the ones I play online the most. If you have a game that you want to play online with me, just ask. I should have whatever game you asked for in a few days, unless it's an arcade game or something. Oh, don't let my lack of games that show up bother you. I JUST got a new account, and have barely played any games on it. Still, add me! I'm always happy to have furry friends on XBL


----------



## itswhatido20 (Sep 6, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


> Mine is kinda unoriginal. But on the Internets I go by the name "The Wolf5000".


 
ur list is full senior


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2010)

Woah... 32 pages...

I won't even bother trying to whore my gamertag out... but feel free to click the xbox button under my pic if you want...


----------



## tigera117 (Sep 8, 2010)

My GT is Tigera117. My friends list is basically empty and i'm always on. Add me if you'd like, if I have it, I play it


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 8, 2010)

*Maraxk87*

Be sure and let me know you're from FAF so I know who the fuck is trying to friend me. And I don't play very often but you are more than welcome to message me when you see me on and compare games to see if I have anything I could possibly play with you.


----------



## dog455 (Sep 10, 2010)

HEY!!!! I will remember your gamertag. Mine is TAsharpshooters. Anyone can pop me a invite ^.^


----------



## The DK (Sep 11, 2010)

ok ill bite
MoofLugnut


----------



## Diselpro (Sep 12, 2010)

32 pages? I'm impressed. If you add me, Leave me a message of who you are and that you're from FAF. Mainly play Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, but I can be persuaded into other games. I have most of the more popular games and anything I don't have...Well, I need some new games to try out and I have gamefly.

Xbox Live Gamertag - ImSumWhatLegit


----------



## bear_ (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm looking for more people to play Battlefield Bad Company 2 with. If you're interested, my tag is in my sig along with my stats.

I also have MW2, GoW1 & 2, Halo 3/ODST and I plan on getting Black Ops and Reach


----------



## Zeekial Kovaks (Sep 15, 2010)

GT: TheMarchHare92
Games: MW2, Reach, waiting for Black Ops.
I do enjoy talking a lot ^^


----------



## Kurama0900 (Sep 19, 2010)

Changed my LIVE username to Kurama Bingyi, from TexasGIANT0509.


----------



## Kaleya (Sep 20, 2010)

GT: Kido Kresh

Games: Halo Reach and anything else we might both have :3

Mainly use xbl for the party chat while playing PC or PSP2 on PSP, but Reach is new so you'll find me on it. ^-^


----------



## kaithewolf (Sep 20, 2010)

GT: monkeybill93
i play mw2, halo- all of them, gears 2, left 4 dead 1-2, saints row 2, red dead.......
add me but tell me that your from FAF


----------



## Pocket Chant (Sep 24, 2010)

GT: Gamewinner07


I'm playing Reach right now, but I love MW2 and others. Gonna get MoH and Black Ops when they're out.
I'm kind of quiet, but I'll talk if you prod me enough


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 24, 2010)

GT- The Wolf5000

I know... my originality is overwhelming


----------



## SICK (Sep 25, 2010)

Gt: SICK as S1N 
I mostly play GOW 1&2 and MW2. and dead rising 2 add me if you want.


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm more of a casual gamer, but I play Reach, COD MW2 and Team Fortress 2. If anyone wants to add me my gamer tag is I SuPrEmAcY31 I (I don't usually use my headset though)


----------



## Sulfur (Oct 2, 2010)

WolfxLycan is my GT

I am using friends xbox for a while so I'll be on now. playing either Reach, Sonic Adventure, L4D2, SSF4 and Tekken 6


----------



## medjai (Oct 2, 2010)

GT: HedonistMonk

At the moment, all I play is Reach. But it'll vary from time to time.


----------



## iiiFoxy (Oct 3, 2010)

I have 37 games.....soooooo yeah add me anyone!!! <3

GT: iiiFoxy


----------



## Kote (Oct 3, 2010)

I mainly play Dead Rising 2 and Halo Reach, though I'm up for some Modern Warfare 2 as well. I've yet to play co-op in Dead Rising 2, so if anyone would like to play, please add me.
Just let me know that you're from FA if you decide to add me. I'm kind of shy at first, so I apologize if I don't have much to say.

GT: Kodinote

I also appreciate mostly mature behavior, an attribute that most of the XBL community lacks, at least from what I've seen. :3


----------



## That Fur In Camo (Oct 3, 2010)

GamerTag; GreatEvil Toast

I mostly play whatever game comes to my mind at the time but mostly Fallout 3, Oblivion, CoD; WaW (MW2 rarely (I hate the community) and L4D2 (and 1)

Feel Free to send a Friend Invite!


----------



## Renegade Kangaroo (Oct 10, 2010)

Current addiction is Halo Reach, I'm always looking to game with some fellow furs! Hit me up:

GamerTag: wolf5674


----------



## chatterss (Oct 11, 2010)

*calling all xbox gamer*

calling all xbox gamer any xbox furries out my gammer tag is killerfoamy66 feel free to add me love to hear from you guys


----------



## chatterss (Oct 11, 2010)

yere been looking for some thing like this mine is killerfoamy66 fell free for ever one on here to add me id love some furry mates to talk to and beat there butt hehe


----------



## Eaeis (Oct 12, 2010)

I plays on Live,mostly on Reach and Halo 3..my gamertag is LixarusRaven idc if you all add me


----------



## Inya (Oct 16, 2010)

I have just changed it from MR RainbowKitty to Inyaferian.

Sounds sexy.


----------



## FloppyToast (Oct 19, 2010)

I wish I had me some Halo Reach. Instead I play MW2. It's practically the only game I play on xbox now. :0

GT: FloppyToast2


----------



## YoshiChief (Oct 19, 2010)

GT: YoshiChief

Playing Halo Reach, FIFA 11 plus a few others ^^


----------



## shaaaark (Oct 24, 2010)

.


----------



## Aquin (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm on live, pm me for gamertag since I'm not on the forums to much. 

I play a few games, some indie games. I will be getting Hot Pursuit 3 on release.


----------



## lordfox15 (Oct 28, 2010)

I play with my friend in RL on live all the time my gamertag is:srsslayer55 just send me a friend reqwest (cant spell that for some reson) and fyi i dont know what the srs means its just there lol.


----------



## ruhemaus (Oct 28, 2010)

Well, I've been on Xbox Live for a month now as ChefRuhe. I use it for light fighting games, some indie games (Abbadon, baby!), RPGs, and netflix. So, um, ADD ME! I want more friends!


----------



## Sting Soular (Nov 2, 2010)

GT:  STING SOULAR

im looking to make some friends i play Halo 3, odst, Reach, Sonic and sega all stars racing Lost planet 2 and other fun games XD


----------



## PunkyFoxy (Nov 2, 2010)

GamerTag: PunkyFoxy
I mostly play with GuitarFoxy and rarely go public even more rarely talk except if the game is team-based then talk is necessary.
Going for The Real Deal on L4D2 without glitching.
Add if you like though I don't promise to play everyday, need to study.. ^^'

-Punky-


----------



## Landown (Nov 5, 2010)

xAKNx Dante is mine.


----------



## SilverTheDragon (Nov 6, 2010)

GT is DaBigBawse :3


----------



## Twilight-the-kitsune (Nov 17, 2010)

GT: tails552 i like to play blazblue cs, mw2, halo reach. son and sega all-stars raceing and naruto storm 2 add me if u wanna play or chat hehe


----------



## FurryFox96 (Nov 20, 2010)

Add me! i am FurryFox96


----------



## Dalek_Duck (Nov 21, 2010)

Darth Akka

I pretty much exclusively play CoD Black Ops


----------



## BlueEevee (Nov 22, 2010)

BlueEevee
Mainly on Black Ops, especially zombie mode


----------



## Dalek_Duck (Nov 22, 2010)

care to share an invite Blue?


----------



## wolfman18 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hehe, if you wanna get rocked at Black ops, mines beasley81


----------



## xRezRaptorx (Nov 29, 2010)

my gtag is xtrutilldeathx  add me up =^^=


----------



## Kohomaru (Dec 3, 2010)

My Gtag is Kohomaru I mainly play Blazblue CT
Ad me if you want :3


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

Not sure if youve got the room now, but add HMS Hell Knight if you wish, this goes for everyone else, add me if you like


----------



## Vitek (Dec 5, 2010)

Anyone who plays Splinter Cell: Conviction, Saint's Row 2, or would actively play games online with me (even though I might not be online a TON because my brothers hog the Xbox all day like it is their life) add me, VVITTEKK


----------



## Kaira (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm LiroXIV

I don't have gold though cause well,


----------



## Thraxkue (Dec 9, 2010)

My GT is Trent McClawz

I'm always up for making new friends and playing together.


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 6, 2011)

On daily either playing my 15 arcade games or on Borderlands (legit) and Marvel vs Capcom3  ^,.,^   would love more friends


----------



## wolfz665 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey,im on xbox alot.I have most of the new games so add me my gt is:silentxkilljoy


----------



## Kakik (Jan 10, 2011)

Dragon d20

I play Black ops and sometimes MW2, not much else right now. Always looking for some good players to play with.


----------



## ShadowPawz (Jan 11, 2011)

My gt's: Alpha Sergal

I mostly play shooting games, and also, music games.


----------



## Jinxii (Jan 17, 2011)

My GT is: DJ Jinxii,
I play GOW2, Black Ops, SSF4, Naruto Ultimate Ninja storm 2, but mostly sit on Netflix while I work on my own game on my computer, feel free to message me, I love having more furs to fool around with ;3.


----------



## Nokly (Jan 17, 2011)

Is it bad if I on a PS3? I don't see many threads about it so is it... You know bad? and if it is my brother owns a 360 that I can use so please don't be mad!


----------



## Milo (Jan 18, 2011)

klonoa08

I'm on PSN more often though


----------



## mojobojo (Jan 20, 2011)

"Mojobojo iz bak"

 Most of my gaming consists of COD 4 and Halo Reach.


----------



## FT522 (Jan 22, 2011)

Gamertag is FT522. Message me if you want to add me though since my Friends list is usually full.
I'm usually up for anything if I own it.


----------



## Aunshi360 (Jan 22, 2011)

'


----------



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Gt: Vengfull slayer. I only have 1 friend slot left but send me a message with a game you want to play! :3


----------



## Faradin (Jan 25, 2011)

Faradin2772. Multiplayer-wise, I own MW2, Black Ops, BFBC2 (with Vietnam), both L4Ds, TF2, RDR (with Undead Nightmare), GTAIV (with TBoGT), Halo 3, and Gaylo Reacharound Halo Reach. Spend most of my time lately with BC2.


----------



## Sot82 (Jan 25, 2011)

well mines changed to patricaray so just black ops at the moment


----------



## Fearmyboxers (Jan 27, 2011)

:3 my gamer tag is Fearmyboxers, I mostly play dragon age,fallout 3, and oblivion lol


----------



## FlareTheDragon (Jan 30, 2011)

everyone add me, i loves chattin and playing fps's!  also some sports and rpg games ^^ lots of cod series, halo and skate 3 tho :3  mine is 
ThatDrunkDragon


----------



## Rawr S (Jan 31, 2011)

New to Forums, but an avid gamer. Hit me up with a message - RawrSuka. I play mostly COD: MW2 - BO, Halo, and a variety of RPGs.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 31, 2011)

My current Gamertag is LukarFox, it used to be Lukar82394.


----------



## ChaosInTrance (Feb 5, 2011)

Gamertag is TheNeonGamer

Feel free to add !


----------



## E-Wolf (Feb 5, 2011)

My gamer-tag is AA Z13 feel free to add me, i mostly play black ops but i do have some other shooters like halo reach and borderlands, also have Dead Space 2 cuz its awesome


----------



## A11_NINJA (Feb 5, 2011)

*A11 NINJA *is my GT on Xbox live. Add me if you want. I'm a Halo Reach guy. I mostly play with my friend  http://forums.furaffinity.net/members/42245-meltsyofaceoff


----------



## Larry (Feb 10, 2011)

GT: sirleafjr
I just got it for my birthday (I'm 15 by the way ^^), and have some games. I just pre-ordered Marvel vs Capcom 3, so let's battle sometime! ;D


----------



## Hideki SL (Feb 12, 2011)

GT: hidekikun8

Looking for some furs who play SSF4. For now it's the only game I've got :3
Also have Black Ops now.


----------



## Namalucibai (Feb 12, 2011)

Revan HK 47.
I got Reach, that's bout it


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 17, 2011)

The only game I play on Xbox live is Halo Reach, which I play almost nightly, add me if you'd like...

Gamertag: Scyiycs


----------



## Starwind87 (Feb 19, 2011)

Starwind2010 is my gamertag. I play Reach and Black Ops on live, and have a bunch of single player junk.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Feb 23, 2011)

GT: V JAK3ST3R B V
CoD : Black ops, halo reach, bad company 2.
look forward to playing, just got live again =3


----------



## C-Sec Nova (Feb 24, 2011)

My GT is King Gigglez, I might change it soon though, I don't play regularly but I have Assassins Creed Brotherhood, Rockband 3, Guitar Hero Warriors of Rock, and my favorite Mass Effect 2 XD


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 1, 2011)

Gamertag is Shoepanda and I'm always looking for new friends.


----------



## SpunkyLovePup (Mar 2, 2011)

GT: KSITwiztidNinja

Halo Reach, and when it comes out gears 3


----------



## Diffident Dragoness (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm new here as well, my gamertag is Ms Fluttershy, and I would love to play with new people  ,  I play halo reach and call of duty black ops right now but I am hoping to expand my collection.


----------



## yiffneko (Mar 3, 2011)

Feloniousfenrir is mine currently I dont have gold but I can still chat until I get it again. :3


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 3, 2011)

Reposting in case anyone wants to add me.

Gamertag: Shoepanda

I play Fable 3, L4D2, Divinity II, Uno, Guitar Hero, How to Train Your Dragon, Splosion Man, Borderlands, Castle Crashers, Arkadian Warriors, Ninety-Nine Nights

I have played Halo but I'm not all that good. I played CoD once XP


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 3, 2011)

SpunkyLovePup said:


> GT: KSITwiztidNinja
> 
> Halo Reach, and when it comes out gears 3



lol, I added you :3


----------



## SICK (Mar 10, 2011)

Add me my gt is Solidus


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 12, 2011)

Added Shoepanda and Fluttershy ^,.,^
Just got Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2 so Id be HAPPY as hell if I found someone/s to play with.
or on MvC3


----------



## Zenof (Mar 12, 2011)

I play live FPS games
GT: FPS Furry Fox
I have pre-ordered Homefront, have Black ops, MW2, COD4, Halo Reach and Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## SimpleFox (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey. gamertag is King FoxI. 
I play a little bit of everything. Pretty big on FPS's like CoD, and I can get pretty competitive, so if you like winning I'm your guy.


----------



## Garfang (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey =) yeap i am playing Live sometimes! although not right now! studying! >< my nick name is JackriberG =)


----------



## elcoyote (Apr 3, 2011)

NecrosisCSS looking for people to group with in Halo Reach for Arena and Team Slayer/MLG


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Apr 4, 2011)

Needing some help with MvC3 Much appreciate the help from anyone whos willing. GMTag = Maraxk87

Make sure you tell me who you are when you ask for a friend request.


----------



## Molotov (Apr 6, 2011)

GT: mista POSTmaaan

Right now, I play a lot of Bioshock 2, some Marvel vs. Capcom 3, also have both Left 4 Deads and a couple of GHs and one Rock Band 2. 

Hit me up, always looking for new people.


----------



## XxThe_WolfxX (Apr 6, 2011)

Add me:  DaUnpredictable

Lets play Call of Duty, any one except #1 i don't have it. I mostly play black ops.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Apr 7, 2011)

Gamertag: Echo Wolf
 I pretty much play anything but I especially like playing shooters like COD.


----------



## Falux (Apr 10, 2011)

Templar Euchre


Not on anymore. Lost wireless adapter, and the router isn't in my room. I'll either find it or get a new wireless adapter.

Subscription goes to November also...wasted money. Agh.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 10, 2011)

Falux said:


> Templar Euchre
> 
> 
> Not on anymore. Lost wireless adapter, and the router isn't in my room. I'll either find it or get a new wireless adapter.
> ...



aw sorry to hear that :/


----------



## Sulfur (Apr 10, 2011)

agreed, sorry to hear >,.,<


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Apr 11, 2011)

My name is Shadowfox070 on xbox


----------



## ViolentFelid (Apr 16, 2011)

"zR b0Tk1LL3r" I play tons of stuff, Lost Planet 2, Red Dead: Redemption, Crysis 2, Gears, Flashpoint, Armored Core 4A, Black Ops, Kane and Lynch 2, and lots of arcade... I prefer team based stuff and co-op to the meat grinder free4all nonsense. Send me a message if you want to play!


----------



## funkfist (Apr 17, 2011)

GT: Funkfist

Just looking for some fellow furs to play with :3 I'm pretty mellow and get along with just about anyone so send me a friend request and we'll see how it goes from there ;D


----------



## Twinmold (Apr 23, 2011)

My GT is Dark Kreaden. I'll play anything BUT Black Ops.


----------



## blessthebeast (Apr 30, 2011)

my GT is shatteredwings. I have COD 4 threw black ops, halo 3 and reach, L4D 1 and 2, BF:BC 1 and 2, about to get portal 2 and cant wait for battlefield 3.


----------



## Jaleeni (May 1, 2011)

My gamertag is Lycan Mistress. The only games I currently own are Dragon Age 2, Sims 3, Dead Space 2, Dynasty Warriors 7, and I few others I completely forgot about.  I had tons of games before, but I was forced to sell them for gas and food money. v_v


----------



## Sulfur (May 6, 2011)

just got me some DR2 and Mortal Kombat XD


----------



## Myrkrvaldyr (May 6, 2011)

my XBL is Myrkrvaldyr. im not on that often, but if you want to add me go right ahead


----------



## CannotWait (May 6, 2011)

My Xbox LIVE Gamertag is "Knight Hsilgne". That's Knight (like a medieval knight) a space and English backwords. "Hsilgne".

You should know, however, that since I discovered FAF I don't get on Xbox LIVE anymore.

(AAAIGH! So many red squiggles! Must do spell-check! Nothing I can fix!)


----------



## Meestur Daezro (May 6, 2011)

I'mma jump on this bandwagon!
Getting to know a few fellow furs or scales would be awesome!
My GT: Raiken0608.
If ya do add me, just say that you saw this on this thread. Otherwise i'll be like...
Wtf? randomer!? *flails and somehow declines request*


----------



## liber_dragon (May 8, 2011)

GT: SummerAcid Face
Right now i play GTA 4, Skate and army of two.


----------



## Nymphs (May 12, 2011)

Gamertag: nymphsys
I like to play Halo Reach, Call of duty Black Ops, Oblivion, and generally anything I have as long as someone else would like to play with me.


----------



## Discord Nova (May 14, 2011)

GT: PrinceOfPwnage7  corny i know.
I mostly play RDR, Black Ops, Portal 2, and NFS Hot Pursuit. 
P.S. My voice is sort of squeaky because im 14, but im mature when i play games, i dont scream or anything, honest.


----------



## zumbie (May 21, 2011)

i cant wait for arkham city gears 3 and operathion racoon city!!


----------



## Croco (May 22, 2011)

My GT is Croco83.  You can find me playing CoD Black Ops and Forza 3 most of the time, though I may try and pick up on MW2 again seeing as how there's a lot of guys still playing it.


----------



## ClutchTheWolf313 (May 24, 2011)

New gt: ClutchTheWolf

mostley play CoD, but I have other games too ;D


----------



## Sulfur (May 27, 2011)

argg many CoD's....anyone play Phantasy Star? .__.


----------



## CoonArt (May 29, 2011)

CrumblyRug49451 is my gamertag... kinda stupid default thingy... o well!


----------



## ChaosInTrance (May 30, 2011)

God, did I reply to this already!?

Well, here goes nothing.

TheNeonGamer is my GT. I play live. Add me if you wish! I don't bite .


----------



## CannotWait (May 30, 2011)

ChaosInTrance said:


> Add me if you wish! I don't bite .



Well, now if I added you then I would expect you to bite. :V


----------



## Michi-Jinx (May 31, 2011)

Jinxebda is mine i think, brand new to 360 gaming be gentle xD
Feel free to add me :3c


----------



## CoonArt (May 31, 2011)

I changed my gamertag... please stand by... (was such a DUMB name... furryunworthy! )


----------



## SimpleFox (Jun 5, 2011)

So I think this is my second or third time posting on this thread, but I'm just putting the name out there again. And I'm looking for some people to play Black Ops with. Like right now, from around 12 am eastern to maybe 2. Gamertag is King FoxI, send a message or invite or something if you want to start a lobby. K thanks!


----------



## StriderAuerion (Jun 6, 2011)

my GT is SPRNGWDxSLA5H3R . I still need to finish the Portal 2 coop, Left 4 Dead 2 is always fun, and I really could use more furry friends on Live.


----------



## CoonArt (Jun 6, 2011)

sunwolfholland said:


> I changed my gamertag... please stand by... (was such a DUMB name... furryunworthy! )


 New accountname: solariswolfurry so if any fur wants to add me: be my guest!


----------



## Gold (Jun 16, 2011)

Eh might as well. My gamertag is: Goldth

I'm not on nearly as much right now due to issues with my internet. But once I get it to working again I will mostly either be playing Halo, TDU2, or a few other small online games.


----------



## Darkninja344 (Jun 17, 2011)

My Gamertag is ODST DarkDragon.

Friends list is full currently, send me a message over XBL.

I mostly play COD: Black Ops, Halo: Reach, and Endwar.


----------



## Forever (Jun 17, 2011)

My gamertag is Dayvero. Add a request and hit me up. 

I play CoD, Halo L4D1+2, GoW1+2, Marvel Vs Capcom3. Anything really.


----------



## Blutide (Jun 21, 2011)

Gamertag :

aka M27 I play halo ( all series, bring back H2 bastards... ) I also play arcade games, and just whatever.


----------



## Larry (Jun 21, 2011)

Gamertag: sirleafjr


----------



## S.L.p (Jun 23, 2011)

update to my GT it is now Hikasu Okami ^_^ hit me up any time. i play halo, gears 1 + 2, Borderlands, a mess of arcaed games, and more.


----------



## lone_wolf323 (Jun 26, 2011)

I play on live abit. GT is Tails338 i usally got games as two worlds 2, did have PSU:aoti but sega mucked that one up badly. Got a bunch of arcade games and the such.


----------



## Renegade Kangaroo (Jun 26, 2011)

Lately I've been getting back into Gears of War 2 again (kinda prepping for Gears of War 3) But I also play Black Ops, Left 4 dead 2, Mortal Kombat, Marvel V.S. Capcom 3 and a bunch more. I'd love to game with you guys.



Feel free to add:  wolf5674


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Jun 29, 2011)

Putting my name out again.

Coolcat33333 is my Gamertag

I play mostly Battlefield bad company 2 and Magic 2012 but I am getting Fear 3 in a few days.

I also have Resident Evil 5, Gears 2, Blazblue CS, Dead Space 2, Left 4 Dead 2, and Mortal Kombat.

Also when you add me please send me a message saying you're from FA please.


----------



## Mr Owl (Jul 3, 2011)

A Bored Owl


----------



## Choco (Jul 9, 2011)

I guess I might as well add my Gamertag to the list here

My Gamer tag - ID Timberwolf


----------



## Ahzlon (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm Ahzlon on xbL


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Jul 17, 2011)

Name ArticFox One of the Grenade Gaming Community Clan


----------



## RobertLiori (Jul 17, 2011)

My gamer tag is RedoMoogle
I play L4D2 the most :3


----------



## McLovintheMonkey (Jul 18, 2011)

McLovin P8 on Xbox live. 38 friends most I talk to frequently. Message me!


----------



## Sulfur (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I'll be adding a few of you in an hour or two.

GT: WolfxLycan

Currently play: L4D2, UT3, Deadliest Warrior, MK, Blablue CS and SSF4(AE)      DO have also: Borderlands and MvC3 but I 100% beat them


----------



## Rian (Jul 29, 2011)

Prototypematt01


----------



## littlekiba (Aug 3, 2011)

Fallenchastity
Love to meet new peoples and chat.
and a friendly vs on games to :3


----------



## Vulpes Inculta (Aug 5, 2011)

i need to expand my friend list, Gamertag is Volpes Inculta, if you need another man in L4D2 just send an invite...


----------



## Zephyre (Aug 5, 2011)

OP, you can type in your gt on your profile and it'll come up below your post count.
I'm zephyrWOLFIE
and yeah, I'm a girl. So if anyone adds me, you might need to say you're from FAF or i'll automatically delete you :V


----------



## Raukawolf (Aug 15, 2011)

Gamertag : MinntyFlesh         
 

Feel free to add me


----------



## Alderic (Aug 18, 2011)

My Gamertag is Kagrura. Feel free to add me :3 tell me you're from FAF though,please.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 19, 2011)

SinewyDrake1 i play mvc3,gta4, and any other games i get, since i don't have a whole lot.


----------



## Induna (Aug 20, 2011)

Induna23. Add me please. Tell me your gender too plox. :3


----------



## FurrFreak (Aug 28, 2011)

Vulpes Inculta said:


> i need to expand my friend list, Gamertag is Volpes Inculta, if you need another man in L4D2 just send an invite...



I'm always up some L4D2, my Gamertag is Darksoldier616


----------



## Alderic (Aug 28, 2011)

FurrFreak said:


> I'm always up some L4D2, my Gamertag is Darksoldier616


I wish i had it :C


----------



## Jinxii (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi my name is Jinxii, my xbox live account is Torrak, it's silver because my last account was recently banned. I would love to talk to any other furries out there, I'm a bit lonely.


----------



## grimtotem (Sep 2, 2011)

Gt = Grim Doberman 

looking for plp that play forza 3 and NFS hot pursuit 

add me ppl


----------



## FurrFreak (Sep 3, 2011)

It's definitely worth getting. Best game EVER!!!


----------



## FurrFreak (Sep 3, 2011)

Alderic said:


> I wish i had it :C



It's definitely worth getting. Best game EVER!


----------



## cyanarc (Sep 4, 2011)

Arktic Wolf on Live, I play a few games here and there, mostly Halo, CoD, Castle Crashers, and similar. 
I'll play games most of the time, but pardon me if I don't use the mic much, I can be a bit shy/reserved >.>

EDIT: As with most, if you add me, tell me you're from these forums. I've got a wide open friend's list for the most part.


----------



## wolfman25 (Sep 6, 2011)

My xbox live account is wolfman2555 there is no capitals or spaces feel free to add me and I mostly play black ops


----------



## Flarei (Sep 11, 2011)

My Live tag is: Peanutmule.

Please add! And tell me your from FAF, otherwise I'll end up going on an inquisition. :U

I play Black ops, CoD 3, Viva piÃ±ata, Metro 2033, Oblivion, Tropico 3, and a few other random stuffs.


----------



## Koalt (Sep 18, 2011)

Name's StimulatedPuppy  im pretty chill as F*** but plzzzz don't verbally rape me in chat or text D=

Also i play the shitty games no one else plays like BB2, Homefront, Halo wars, and old COD games =P


----------



## Fernin (Sep 24, 2011)

The tag is Fernin. Feel free to toss me a friend request if yah like.  I play Gears of war 3, Forza, and when it comes out Battlefield 3. I also play Battlefield Bad Company and Medal of Honor from time to time, as well as Halo 3 and Reach.


----------



## Sulfur (Sep 25, 2011)

Cool, more L4D2 people.
I've been hooked to Dead Island and RE4 so if anyone has Dead island. hit me up cause that's a great co-op game

GT: WolfxLycan (Thinking about changing it but still thinking of names)


----------



## Renegade Kangaroo (Sep 26, 2011)

Looking for people to play Gears of War 3 with! Hit me up if you wanna play! :3 

GT:wolf5674


----------



## Kizaki (Sep 26, 2011)

I primarily play Halo titles but I did rent Gears of War 3 and still have it for three days. If you send me a request make sure to say your from here.

GT: Mitch35542


----------



## Amixeduppuppy (Sep 29, 2011)

Mines MixedUpPup  I'm currently addicted to Gears 3, so if you guys add me up we can play horde sometime!


----------



## S.L.p (Oct 5, 2011)

Hay my fellow furry gamers im looking for ppl to join my gears of war 3 team, if you like to join pleas message me^^ my gt is Hikasu Okami. or if you just like to play some time thats cool to, allways glad to make new friends.


----------



## Charlie (Oct 5, 2011)

My gamertag is Charlie1256

I play black ops mainly ^^


----------



## FateStay DigiTal (Oct 10, 2011)

---


----------



## Daea (Oct 19, 2011)

I suppose I'll add my info on here, been looking to expand my friends list, and it'd be cool to play with some furry gamers! =P
My  GT is Lorimaz, and, uh... games I'd usually play online: Crackdown  (unfortunately, not 2), Saints Row 2 (and I'll be getting 3 soon),  Borderlands, Grand Theft Auto 4, Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts, Castlevania: Harmony of Despair, and Outland.
Feel free to send me a friend  request or message anytime, though, I suppose maybe mention you're from  FAF, in case I... er, forget? XD


----------



## DeepDarkSamurai (Oct 23, 2011)

DeepDarkSamurai

_-DeepDarkSamurai


â€‹DeepDarkSamurai
_


----------



## Hideki SL (Oct 25, 2011)

Looking for some Battlefield 3 action! =3

gamertag: Hideki SL


----------



## WolfPhaseMatt (Oct 30, 2011)

This is a LONG thread which imma continue  KeyWarmWater is the GT


----------



## Cytozire (Nov 10, 2011)

My GT is Blood Sharp
Feel free to add me, it'd be fun to meet some new people
Sadly i have the 100 friends, so send me a message


----------



## TheHorseLord (Nov 11, 2011)

I has it >< GT: Horse Furry1, Games mostly played: Halo Reach, Saints Row 2.. 
On Halo Reach, I like to forge, and am an Elite player >< you know, the none human covi alien dudes >< Wantin to start a furry clan of some kind, for RP and stuff, i just need help setting it up.. and keeping it alive :/  PLZ ADD me if u has tis game and stuff.. if not.. well i cant have my F-List full of people that wont play with me ><


----------



## Larry (Nov 13, 2011)

IGN: sirleafjr


I'll be playing MW3 on Tuesday, so come play with me.


----------



## Sar (Nov 15, 2011)

Add "Sarukai Tee", yo!
I mainly play gears3.


----------



## superduperhusky (Nov 19, 2011)

superduperhusky


----------



## Kisura (Dec 10, 2011)

My Xbox Live GT is Lykos Aeolus Would be really cool at have some other furs to play other games with! I'm a very competative gamer. I usualy play Mw3 or Skyrim now. Always open to play anything else I have, though. Which include a couple halo games and some gears.


----------



## JC~Jox (Dec 17, 2011)

JC The Caracal let play some BF3


----------



## Sexto Gato (Dec 18, 2011)

GT: DaOnlyVGCat

I'm available whenever I am online. I can play MW3, BF3, Halo Reach, whatever. Just don't ask me to play GoW with you. I don't have those games. :c


----------



## Yiko (Dec 27, 2011)

NecroAmp  Feel free to add


----------



## Archon (Dec 27, 2011)

Deleted by poster.


----------



## Renegade Kangaroo (Dec 31, 2011)

Whats up everybody! I am looking to join a clan on Modern Warfare 3! I would love to game with you all! Gt: wolf5674


----------



## Onyxheart_Wolf (Jan 3, 2012)

hey all, i'm new here but i thought it'd be a good idea to post here. my gamertag is NinjaOnyx and currently i'm playing RAGE, Halo 3 ODST, Battlefield 3, Halo Reach, Brink, AC Revelations, and Gear of War 3. (i know, i have no life). i am a gamerscore centric player and am always looking for somebody to play with who ccan help me get more GS. Also i am a part of a Battlefield 3 Platoon/Clan called EKS (Elite Killing Squad) anybody interested can join up just message me.


----------



## zinmodee (Jan 6, 2012)

Xbox 360 is my favorite game console. It has really a very large variety of games but the most exciting games are Street Fighter X Tekken, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 and Batman: Arkham City.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 6, 2012)

I guess I'll stick my GT up here. Roflo_13east
I've got Warhammer 40k: Space Marine, Halo: Reach, and AVP (if anyone still goes on that ^^) so if you want to add me just let me know.


----------



## thgameyoulose (Jan 6, 2012)

herro. my gametag is Imma be a bk. i mostly play cod modern warfare 3 and soul calibur 4.i only got a few games since most of my games were stolen when i was moving feel free to add me. this is a new gamertag i made since my old one got permabanned . im looking for more fur friends :3


----------



## C00kieFox (Jan 9, 2012)

Gamertag: *Quentins Cookie *(its sort of an inside Joke) generally a super friendly person


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 10, 2012)

Gamertag: Tailus92Exius 

Hit me up, I don't mind c:

Oh and fyi, I got my xbox for xmas so as of right now I only have BF3, MW3, Fable 3, and Halo Reach.


----------



## Rosca (Jan 10, 2012)

My gamertag is: xE3x NoBullet4U

So, I don't have my mic working fully (unless the kinect mic counts), but I have MW3, Darksouls and Halo stuff. 

I might play some MW3 tomorrow help me not die lol


----------



## sumatratiger (Jan 14, 2012)

My Xbox 360 account is :   sumatratiger


----------



## Korrandy54 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm new here and I figured What better place to start than where I know what i'm doing, But anyways, my GT is MEA Gator, feel free to add me or just shoot me a message, I currently have all 3 saint's rows, Forza 4 (favorite game ever!) Skyrim, Fallout New vegas, Deadrising 2 and Gears 3.


----------



## Zarrah (Feb 4, 2012)

Gamertag- SketchyDyslexic 
Message me to play some Battlefield 3
p.s. my k/d is 1.43 and I'm a team player


----------



## Luventius (Feb 4, 2012)

Meh, I'll throw myself out there. Argiodus Jackal is the GT. Play Black Ops most of the times, but planning to get BF3. 
Just browse my games and you'll get the idea of what I do and don't have. 
*is also a team/support player*


----------



## Blessed Wolfie (Feb 8, 2012)

My GT is same as my username: Blessed Wolfie. I pretty much only play Halo: Reach. Only just barely made it to captain, but I normally play with a colonel grade 3, generals grade 3 and 4, a few eclipses, and a nova; so I can hold my own if I am having a good day.


----------



## CaptainEllipsis (Feb 9, 2012)

My Gamertag is the same as my username. I don't play online much, but I play L4D, Black Ops (rarely), Halo, and a few others online sometimes.


----------



## Pine (Feb 9, 2012)

I got my Xbox today, and my gamertag is *PineDude92*
Right now, I have Fable 3 and Halo Reach, but I plan on getting other titles.


----------



## Napalm 74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Add me Rux 74 Plz?


----------



## oddeofreq (Feb 15, 2012)

Gamertag: NStech
 Pronounced: nes'tek

I play CoD, and SCV mostly right now


----------



## GlitterGore (Mar 1, 2012)

_Gamertag:  GlitterGore. c:_​


----------



## hypnoticmink (Mar 12, 2012)

Dragoneer said:


> My gamertag: *Preyfar*



Added, like a boss!

To any one else who plays Gears of War 3, Modern Warfare 3, Mass Effect 3, etc. Feel free to add me. Gamer Tag: Hypnoticmink


----------



## JamesTheFox (Mar 20, 2012)

JamesTheKitsune

I am currently playing Mass Effect 3, would not mind sparring in SFxT, getting Operation Raccoon City too!


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 23, 2012)

As soon as my XBOX is fixed, you guys can add me if you like. My GT is Lolzification, if you didn't know.


----------



## Kovah (Mar 24, 2012)

Gamertag- Vumaisu


Hit me up some time! I'm always down for a game or two! ^^


----------



## S.L.p (Mar 24, 2012)

My new GT is Hikasu
 i games/ dead island/ gears 3/ RF : A/ sonic racing/ magic 2012 and more.

just an update to my games i just got battle feild 3 and now look for plp to play with, i dont care if your good at the game just come and hang out have fun.


----------



## KaeNight (Mar 24, 2012)

My gt is CharlieAlesana c:
I only have about what, 23 friends? Yeah, I'm not popular, haha.
But I tend to play Black Ops or MW2. Actually, now I think of it, that's all I play.


----------



## soma_cuga (Mar 25, 2012)

my GT is Manaketes ^^
I usually play Halo or Battlefield, but i've had a bit of an unhealthy obsession with Operation Raccoon City as of late. i also wanna get better at Marvel Vs Capcom, if anybody wants to help me practice my team ^^


----------



## IsaacRaccoon (Mar 25, 2012)

GT is YahtzeeZombie ^^
go ahead and send a friend request just send me a message tellin' me who ya are first kay?? :3
message me and stuff so ur not one of those "guys or girls on my friend's list"


----------



## AbeMunch: (Mar 29, 2012)

i play xbox


----------



## Caldith (Apr 1, 2012)

My GT is Lizardguy117, I usually play L4D2, Halo 3, and Halo Reach


----------



## Taz the panda (Apr 1, 2012)

My GT Is deathmuffin97 I usually play Halo Reach anyone can add me


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 1, 2012)

killjoy1053 I play everything that isn't CoD.


----------



## White_Wolf (Apr 2, 2012)

Hiya. If anyone has BF3, Black Ops, or MW2 add me 

LoneWolf2487


----------



## Tarogar (Apr 4, 2012)

GT: Tarogar
i am up for: BF3, Halo Reach, blur( if someone ever plays that one online), cod mw 2, tekken 6...
allways for fun but at the same time as "pro" as possible 
feel free to add me. just say where you found me because i usually delete requests from people i really "don't know".


----------



## Demensa (Apr 24, 2012)

My Gamertag is Demensa.  I'm always up for any CoD, Gears, Halo, Crysis 2 and Left 4 Dead.  Feel free to add me if you want


----------



## Rhampage (Apr 25, 2012)

Furries hit me up. Gt: Huntwan Jankins


----------



## J-DogRainy (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't really have any friends who play BF3 with me on Xbox...could use some furiendly squadmates to play with!

I'm kind of good and serious about winning though, hope you are too... <.<
Message me if interested! ^_^


----------



## axelsergal (Apr 28, 2012)

R Dash 5OOO thats with 3 os


----------



## Kaoru_Kagomura (May 4, 2012)

Mines is *Jyoneru

Just add me anytime
*


----------



## starmeness (May 11, 2012)

My tag is the same as my username. At the moment I only have Halo: Reach, Halo Anniversary, and Lost Planet 2, though I am looking to get a new game or two soonish. Feel free to add me.


----------



## Badfuzz (Jun 5, 2012)

Ive got live: badfuzz cd, don't forget the space between

Ive got Dead rising 1&2, COD MW2&3, transformers wfc& dotm, brutal legend, soul calibur 4, battlefield 3, gears or war 3, halo 3, halo reach, rock band 2, and prototype 2.


----------



## Superdoh (Jun 9, 2012)

I currently loaning Dead Rising 2 BUT I do also have Off The Record, I also recently Acquired Soul Calibur V and I do have Reach and Saints Row 1 and 2,  Borderlands, Burnout Paradise and Countless Downloadable games


----------



## Librios (Jun 24, 2012)

Gamertag is Librios

Been playing a lot of MW3 (Survival mostly) and Halo Reach, in the process of getting newer games. Just let me know who you are first so i know who to expect.


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi guys! =) Currently heading back to full-time so I'll finally have some monies to compensate for Live.
If you still want to add me (and I hope you do â™ª) my gamertag is OokamiKuma


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't care who sends me a friend request I'll accept. Mehisall37


----------



## Ptomaine (Jul 5, 2012)

My Gamertag is: TheKobiashimaru. I play a lot of different games, and I'm down to play just about anything. Just let me know who you are if you send a friend invite.


----------



## deadsent (Jul 14, 2012)

My Gamertag is JoyfulCoyote. I'm online often and play almost any game type. Just shoot me a request or a message.


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 15, 2012)

My gamertag is NoisyHorse, tell me that you're from FA and I will accept


----------



## RogueBarret (Jul 27, 2012)

Gamertag Rogue Barret play lots of different games, cant wait for borderland 2... i try to check frequently been playing a lot on the comp lately, no one on xbox really to play with.. i play mass effect a lot tho


----------



## Muscelymustache (Aug 8, 2012)

hey-o. My gamertag is isaacgardner (original, I know). I have Reach, BF3, revelations, saints row 3, castle crashers, lfd2, soul caliber 4, and a couple more. Send me a message if you wanna add me , oh and say your from FA lol


----------



## Serrion (Aug 8, 2012)

[No longer sharing information]


----------



## Tearo Husky (Aug 10, 2012)

My gamertag is Pm5kftw.
I have all halo's, MW2, Black Ops, and a couple others.
When you add me, let me know you are from FA.


----------



## Troi Catsky (Aug 10, 2012)

ok so for those that want to add me my GT is Troi Catsky and my avatar is wearing Gears of War outfit, but just tell me ur from here or ur a furry ^^


----------



## Falox (Aug 16, 2012)

Fluffeh Fox!


----------



## KittyCait (Aug 17, 2012)

My GT is Kayteeebell. 
Just let me know on Live that you're from FA. :3
Looking forward to some new friends!


----------



## Dj Catpants (Aug 18, 2012)

My gamertag is Dj Smartypants 
I play Cod Games, Fallout 3, Minecraft, skullgirls thou i suck at it, Saints row 3, and Skyrim


----------



## Dj Catpants (Aug 18, 2012)

o and i am 13 if you still want me on your friends list tell me you are from Fa


----------



## Sulfur (Aug 21, 2012)

Add me if you's wish ^,.,^
RoG Applejack

Reach, Dust; An Elysian Tail, Dungeon Fighter, SFxT & Sonic Episode 2


----------



## Campion1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Campion608. Play GTAIV, Perfect Dark, Max Payne 3, Team Fortress 2 (Yes, on the 360), and some other games I can't remember.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 25, 2012)

My sig, and if it dissapears or changes, its Bahamut Emperor
Just tell me you're from FA (or FAF)


----------



## Day Coydog (Sep 8, 2012)

My GT is: LF Carson

I really only play Halo: Reach, MW3, Dust: An Elysian Tale, and Minecraft


----------



## Day Coydog (Sep 8, 2012)

I love Dust, the ending makes me cry every time.


----------



## RyanLuck (Sep 8, 2012)

My GT is I Know 2x2 is 4

Favorite game is Saints Row <3 All three of them are great! 

P.S. Tell me who you are so I don't think you're some weirdo are whatever!

-- <3 -- <3 -- <3 --


----------



## SabreTheWolf (Sep 9, 2012)

Alias: *Sabre T Wolf*

Entertainment: Call of Duty Classic, Gears of War, Gears of War 2, Burnout Revenge, Geometry Wars 2, Red Dead Redemption, Left 4 Dead, Left 4 Dead 2 (All DLC)


----------



## Trash (Sep 10, 2012)

*I Punch Pikachu


*I play a variety of games. Just throw an add my way and we can get down to gaming :3


----------



## michaelsloan (Sep 10, 2012)

I play lots of games you just have to ask and i will mostly say yes to any game if you would like to play. gt-Michael A Sloan


----------



## Psynapse (Sep 10, 2012)

CALLSIGN Lycan, bro.


----------



## zach_teh_shadow_wolf (Sep 14, 2012)

Tank Leo is the name and sniping is my game >;3


----------



## Tf'd Toucan (Sep 14, 2012)

Good ol gold


----------



## FootPaws (Sep 20, 2012)

Mine is Prophet331. I only have the Free version of Xbox Live but feel free to add me anyways.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 22, 2012)

My Gamertag is SJ656. I play COD, BF3, and other games like minecraft. My account expires on the September 28th though, and I won't be able to redeem it until the end of October. But if you want to play, just hook me up and send me a friend request.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2012)

SalivaAdNauseam.

You can't get a cooler name than that unless you add "420" and a bunch of X's to it.

My avatar also has a Doom 2 t-shirt. Ladies, contain your orgasms.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 26, 2012)

My Gamertag is CreamyBuizel
Expect to find me in Battlefield 3 , COD or Halo


----------



## robertrzjr (Sep 27, 2012)

i play any kind of games so hit me up and lets see what we can get started

GT robertrzjr


----------



## NiceGuyWerewolf (Oct 21, 2012)

After about seven years of only having a Nintendo Wii, I finally got an Xbox 360 in early 2011 and now that I've got the chance to catchup with what I've missed,  i can say I'm now a Wii360 fanboy! 

Oh, and the gamertag is AnimateTrout023. :3

EDIT: Oh, and I can usually be found on Borderlands 2, Battlefield 3, Halo 3(!), Team Fortress 2 (via The Orange Box), CS: GO, and Minecraft. *whew!*


----------



## Tf'd Toucan (Oct 21, 2012)

good ol gold
plays
minecraft
halo
call of duty

If you friend me: please no furry talk, in the closet


----------



## NamajWelain (Nov 10, 2012)

Iayui Darbold is my GT
Games;
Halo
Minecraft
Gears of War


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 11, 2012)

Sam 007 NL :3 - I would love to play with some Furries.

I have the following Multiplayer games on the Xbox 360:

CoD Black Ops
CoD MW3 (Don't go on it much as it's crap)
Halo : Reach
Minecraft
Red Dead Redemption
Test Drive Unlimited 2
GTA 4
Red Faction : Guerrilla

Want to play with me? Go right ahead an add me! Just tell me in a message if your from FA.


----------



## Takeo Wolf (Nov 27, 2012)

I usually play
battlefield 3 
mass effect 3 
just cause 2 
minecraft

The gamer tag is Takeo Akasuna

But no furry talk my friends don't know I'm a furry


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 27, 2012)

I play all the cods all the halos all the mass effects skyrim minecraft. need i say more? lol anyways looking for some furs to play xbox with so send me an invite letting me know you saw my post so i don't go wtf. My GT is Greymouse335


----------



## Chips_98 (Nov 29, 2012)

i play cod black ops1,mw3,halo reach/anniversary/4, gears 2 and 3, guitar hero metallica/WOR 
gamertag: Chips 98


----------



## Lupus_de_luna (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm also an Xbox gamer fur looking for furs to add to my friends list:3 what I'm wondering is where are those so called female gamer furs I've heard about X3 (seriously it doesn't matter though if your a guy or a chick I was just joking around :3 ) My gamer tag is A_Snowy_Leopard he I play way to many games to name o.o


----------



## AeroCollie (Nov 29, 2012)

Multiplayer wise I play a lot of Halo and occasionally Minecraft. 

GT XxEPICxX44


----------



## kyne (Dec 18, 2012)

for me im on at random times, but my mains are cod (BLOPS 2) and halo 4 among various others. GT is GreatGreyWolf1. 
hit me up sometime it'd nice to add some furs to the xbox.


----------



## kyne (Dec 18, 2012)

oops one more thing LOL. IM kind of in the closet when it comes to furry so try ta keep that quiet if possible 



PEACE.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 22, 2012)

Gamertag: TablesideNote6

I love any horror/survival games. I'm usuallly found playing Resident Evil 6, but sometimes I'll play other games like Halo 4 of Battlefield 3.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 24, 2012)

I play Xbox a lot, way too many games to name. Anyways, here's my GT: WolfAngelxx


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 25, 2012)

xAngelStormx said:


> I play Xbox a lot, way too many games to name. Anyways, here's my GT: WolfAngelxx



Do you play Halo or Battlefield? I kind of bored right now.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 25, 2012)

Tableside6 said:


> Do you play Halo or Battlefield? I kind of bored right now.



Oh sorry, my internet hasn't come through this month for some reason -_-


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 25, 2012)

xAngelStormx said:


> Oh sorry, my internet hasn't come through this month for some reason -_-



oh, okay. sucks how the internet didn't came


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 25, 2012)

I really have no idea -_-


----------



## thebronychip (Dec 30, 2012)

theres no point in adding me unless you play forza 4 but incase you do my xbl is: petfood56


----------



## KaptainPig (Dec 30, 2012)

GT: Kaptain Pig

Games: Halo (All) and Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2

I mostly play halo 4 nowadays. I play to have fun, not to whine. Oh and my balls dropped years ago, so I don't have a goddamn high pitched voice. Add me and we'll have some fun time!


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 30, 2012)

I just recently buyed Far Cry 3. If anyone wants to add me, then my gamertag is TablesideNote6. If you do, could you tell me that you're someone from this site before I assume you're just some random from an online game that just wants to add me for my score or other reason.


----------



## mirokufox (Jan 13, 2013)

mines RAGMONDEAD i don't play much but anyone who wants to add me please do =P (I'm out of town right now and won't get back tell after FC


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 13, 2013)

mirokufox said:


> mines RAGMONDEAD i don't play much but anyone who wants to add me please do =P (I'm out of town right now and won't get back tell after FC



What games do you play?


----------



## dakari_ceychi (Jan 14, 2013)

I'll add to this!

Mine is Dakari Ceychi, just got Minecraft 360 so I'd love some online play of that to learn the ropes. I also have Red Dead Redemption and Fable 2 & 3. 

I'm heading home now so I'll probably be hopping on Minecraft for a bit.


----------



## DrakeSparrowTree (Jan 23, 2013)

Add me if you got Soul Calibur 5
Man Of War 701
Always looking for a good challenge. Expect fighting a decent Raphael


----------



## Bleu_Spark (Jan 24, 2013)

Gamertag: A Sleeping Wolf
I play most anything if i have it, shoot me an invite and i'll be glad to play.
More info about me here; http://www.furaffinity.net/user/bluesparks/


----------



## Furry Anarchy (Jan 28, 2013)

I play xbox nearly every day I mostly play halo and if you want to add me my GT is RUL Anarchy


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Jan 29, 2013)

I would add but I just got on FAF/FA etc so I am still a greenhorn, no real weight behind me yet.


----------



## Rictus Goat (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm on mine every now and again. :3

FullOfFireNBees


----------



## lupusfamiliaris (Feb 12, 2013)

GT decoy2653. Pretty good at CoD played since WaW. Also play Forza 4. Have several other games too. If you you'd like to see which ones, add me.


----------



## zanethewolf (Feb 18, 2013)

if you want to add me message me, I just play a bunch of games and record clips with my hd pvr.


----------



## Starwind87 (Feb 23, 2013)

I've added mine to this thread already, but years ago. I just got back from Afghanistan, and picked up Halo 4 on the way home, plus Far Cry 3 and Aliens: Colonial Marines. Though as always I'm mainly playing Halo. I'm 25, so no pre-pubescent squeeky voice. Ideally I'd enjoy getting together some people to play on the new Team Throwdown playlist, but I'll play most anything.


----------



## Mr Owl (Mar 3, 2013)

I haven't posted in soooo long on here but i play CoD & Halo and have been playing since about 08  I have other games and willing to play just about anything. GT: A Bored Owl


----------



## Milo (Mar 10, 2013)

he guy who lived here before left his xbox360 over here, so... Free xbox lol. I guess some people who want to add milotime08... Yup

I have that new cod game, um... And whatever else my friend has. I dont know that many xbox games. I'm used to my ps3


----------



## DannieCymraeg (Mar 12, 2013)

xfreaky dragon. I mainly play battlefield 3 right now but do play other games to. feel free to add me as long as I got some room on my friends list.


----------



## DevDawgTact. (Mar 24, 2013)

Battlefield 3 anyone? GT is BunnyForceRecon. I may not be the best at it but I like the fun.


----------



## Ralko (Mar 25, 2013)

My gamer tag is DrkWulf2. I like new friends, and I will play anything if I have it or you could get it for me. I mostly play Halo, CoD, Battlefield, Minecraft, and when it comes out Teraria, just to name a few.


----------



## v3r151m1l1tud3 (Apr 13, 2013)

My gamertag's zestycloudmonky if anyone wants to play some black ops 2 :3


----------



## Avindur (Apr 14, 2013)

Gamertag is the same as my name. I play Black Ops 2 and Battlefield 3. My gold ran out recently and I don't forsee getting it back anytime soon so any extra gold card codes or trial card codes would be greatly appreciated, just pm me. Looking forward to playing with you guys!


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Apr 24, 2013)

Meh screw it. I am II Dr Hawk II


----------



## pagos_fora (Apr 28, 2013)

My Gamertag: PAGOS_FORA


----------



## Tiller (May 16, 2013)

.


----------



## Swain (May 18, 2013)

GT: YouTubeCoinage


----------



## lupusfamiliaris (May 20, 2013)

I have posted my gamertag on here before, decoy2653, but I wanted to do so again because I still have plenty of room left to add friends. Also post in you friend request, fur, so I know where you got my gt.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (May 20, 2013)

sammich_maker 

>:3 now go make me a sammich!


----------



## tangazu (May 23, 2013)

king kitsunee add me im looking for a new clan also but mainly play bf3


----------



## TalkToThePaw (May 30, 2013)

GT: Lor3t0

I'm on as often as possible. 
I'm usually playing:
Halo 4
Assassins Creed 3
Battlefield 3
Forza 4
Mass Effect 3

amongst other single player games...
If you add me, put "furry" in text so I know where you found me. Look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## xFoxtrot (Jun 6, 2013)

GT: oP Intervention

I'm on a lot, don't hesitate to message me if you want to play:
Halo 4
Black ops 2 (pretty much any CoD game) 
Battlefield 3

One of my "friends" thought it would be funny to go on my account and delete all my friend -_-
At least now i have pIenty of space for some furries on my friend's list. Go ahead and message me, I enjoy meeting other furries. I know you're scrolling through this thread, wondering which guy you should add. Should you add me? Ummm...yeah. Yeah, you should. Even if this post gets old, I will still be on xbox. Now hurry up and add me. NOW, DAMMIT >:V  See you on xbox


----------



## Moritsune (Jun 11, 2013)

GT: I Mori I

Mostly just playing Black Ops these days for lack of anything better(Or else, for that matter), but having some friends for the hell of it ain't bad either.


----------



## Kitpaws (Jun 11, 2013)

GT: l Kita l

Those are lower case L's. Mainly playing Black Ops with Mori there ^


----------



## Foxtrot Apocalyptia (Jun 30, 2013)

Just got back online for the first time in forever. Looking for some team mates for Battlefield 3 (CQ or RUSH) or GoW 2/3 Hord matches. Other games? Meh.. I forget.


----------



## SHIMAMURA (Jul 3, 2013)

my gamertag is SHIMAMURA plz add me


----------



## ShadowedIrises (Jul 19, 2013)

GT: ShadowedIrises

Xbox crashed so had to get a new one and I haven't played much, but I wanna get back into playing online. I'm usually playing any CoD


----------



## SteelCityTiger (Jul 22, 2013)

Steelcitytiger7 feel free to add me


----------



## xXTheShadowXx (Jul 24, 2013)

GT: xXTheShadowXx00 
multiplayer games i play: 
Black ops 1+2
Halo 4
Borderlands 1+2
Minecraft
Battlefield 3
Mass Effect 3


----------



## MyExodus (Jul 24, 2013)

GT: MyExodus15
Multiplayer games that I play:
Halo 3
Halo Reach
Halo 4
Fable III
Forza 3
Army of Two: Devil's Cartel

Now, i don't get on too much anymore, but feel free to add me, i may start playing more if i have some more friends to play with. Most of my old friends either dropped live, or dont have time for video games anymore


----------



## MateoTheWanderer (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi everyone. I am a big gamer since I got my n64.
I play almost everything from NES to the Xbox 360 & PS3
My xbox 360 gamertag is MateoTheGamer93
I will put my PS3 gamertag up later.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 11, 2013)

Well I'm fairly certain people know the games I play, but if I feel so bored that I have nothing else to do, I play Black Ops II from time to time.

Add me @ Kanjii Tatsumi.


I play U. Marvel v. Capcom 3, Street Fighter 4, Street Fighter Third Strike, Injustice, and Soul Calibur V.


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 12, 2013)

I got back into xbox live exclusively to play Blazblue: CSEX online, buuut...if anyone wants to play, feel free to add me. I've also been considering getting into P4 Arena a bit more, since my friend lent it to me and I actually like it a lot.

Message me on here if you add me though; I haven't been on my 360 lately.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 12, 2013)

gamertag is woohookittys

I play lots of Borderlands 2 and Forza 3, occasionally Modern Warfare 3.


----------



## 20threeyears (Aug 12, 2013)

Lots of boarderlands 1 and 2 and a fan of the old cods up until mw3. I do play BO2 but black ops one is the best for me. I also play RE6 and DMC 4 alot. If you want you can add me just message me here or on FA.


----------



## Riviena (Aug 13, 2013)

Hmmm... guess I'll add myself to this thread.  My gamertag would happen to be: SpeedyMacgee

I primarily play Black Ops 2 though I've got every Call Of Duty game, Forza 2 - Horizon, Borderlands 1 and 2, and a bunch of others.  Looking forward to the new indie Call Of Duty too who change I'll be getting when it's finally released.


----------



## Cuukie (Aug 16, 2013)

A new challenger approaches!
I recently moved into my new apartment and finally got my xbox live set up after a year off
about 80% of my time playing is on Soul Calibur 5 with the rest of my time on halo 4, but I'm always up for a game of nazi zombies on CoD
gamer tag is Ohhsnipes


----------



## SkorpioPrince (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah, I'm on Xbox Live. My tag is xXGoldFlygonXx. You can catch me on Black Ops, Minecraft, Halo 3 (not as much), and, possibly in the future, Battlefield 3 or 4.


----------



## whitewolf1989 (Aug 25, 2013)

JTF BigBadWolf is my gamertag.

i play battlefield mostly along with forza 4 and mortal kombat.
i have a ton of games for the 360 but im gonna keep my list short.
oh and if you add me just tell me where you are adding me from.


----------



## Iryno (Aug 25, 2013)

Gamertag: soul XII (two words, separated)

-BF3 (99% of the time)
-MW3
-Mass Effect 3


----------



## buntastickohta (Aug 28, 2013)

Gamertag: WePraiseTheSun

Black Ops 2 and Dark Souls


----------



## blakkrfax (Sep 22, 2013)

gamertag: Blackcat83

battlefield 3 
forza 4
grand theft auto 5

Im usually online on weekends only


----------



## Tohaku_Blackheart (Oct 5, 2013)

Gamer Tag: Blackwing1002

Looking for furs to join my GTA Online Crew. Toxic Fox Clan.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 5, 2013)

Gamertag: DIRE W0LF GH0ST

Thats with zero's as some shit already had it with O's. Im sick and tired of playing on my own with mute team mates, looking for people to have a laugh with whilst still trying to play decently, and talk with.

Up for Halo 4, Mass Effect 3, and Black ops II despite how aggrivating it is. Got gta v but cant get it to work.


----------



## SwiftThief (Oct 6, 2013)

-snip-


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Oct 16, 2013)

My gamer tag is firecrakcer, add me if you want. 
The multiplayer games I generally play (not limited to however) would be Halo, CoD, GoW, or any other game I happen to have that's multiplayer


----------



## Narkosa (Nov 2, 2013)

Heh My gamertag is none other than Narkosa. You might have herd of me I am kinda awesome. In my own head of course. I am on a GTA 5 looking for furries to run through Los Santos causing Mayhem


----------



## TacticalxHuskyy (Nov 7, 2013)

My GT Is: _*TacticalxHuskyy
*_I have alot of room so feel free to send requests I always like meeting new furs.


----------



## Crumble (Nov 18, 2013)

Mine is JamesC1986.. I only have a few xbox live friends.


----------



## Redwarhusky (Nov 18, 2013)

my gt is RedWarHusky just send me a message saying you are from the forum


----------



## TalkToThePaw (Nov 21, 2013)

Had to update here, old account was Lor3t0.

New account now is TheStig9288
this will be my new account from now on, and I'll be using it when transferring to Xbox One


----------



## Aettious (Nov 21, 2013)

I have all the halo's, Cod black ops 2 MW3 (please don't make me play that) GoW 3 L4d2 if anyone still plays that and some others.
My gamertag is xxcrescentxx if you add me just say your from the forums.


----------



## wolfman6712 (Nov 25, 2013)

Heyy.. Was hoping someone on here had cod ghosts. If so Add meh Rabidwolfie6712


----------



## tint (Dec 1, 2013)

gamertag:FUxTintlandreth
COD ghosts, and battlefield 4


----------



## dukeydk (Dec 1, 2013)

Gamertag: Shadow snlp3r  (yes thats an L)


----------



## lupiN3R0meo (Dec 8, 2013)

X02ACE   halo4 borderlands, ace combat assault horizon and ace combat 6 fires of liberation


----------



## epslion (Dec 17, 2013)

my gamer tag is VulpineStrider

i play mostly fighting games, but i do play world at war and halo time to time


----------



## shadowfoxnjp (Jan 9, 2014)

Um hello I have halo 4 still learning but any who if you guys wanna add me my gamer tag is shadowfoxna, please say your from fa thanks!


----------



## IAmTheFatman666 (Jan 12, 2014)

IAmTheFatman666 here. Lots of Battlefield 4 lately. Also have Ghosts, and the past few CoD's. Couple others. Ask if you're curious.


----------



## Revenon-Swiftwolf (Jan 14, 2014)

Gamertag Assault Elite25


----------



## Aerovanthe (Jan 30, 2014)

Gamertag: Aerovanthe


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Feb 19, 2014)

ask me.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 19, 2014)

Tell us :[


----------



## WarWolf263 (Feb 19, 2014)

My GT is WarWolf263


----------



## Ra the Fun God (Feb 19, 2014)

GT: Darkside Seraph

I hop on the 360 every once and a while to play some Mass Effect 3, once im fed up with BF4 on the Xbone.


----------



## Velanko (Feb 24, 2014)

GT is Velanko online daily or try to be.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 18, 2014)

GT-demonbatty

Come play Battlefield 4 with me.


----------



## WinterWolf397 (Mar 19, 2014)

Gamertag: WinterWolf397
Mostly, I play GTA V, but I'll hop on Ghosts or Dead Island every now and again, too.


----------



## Jellyhuskal (Mar 21, 2014)

Gosh D; I could really use some friends to play with on xbox, I have like... none. My gamertag is SKYLIT3 and I like to play halo and a couple of other things on the the 360 and Titanfall and Battlefield on the xbox one


----------



## skifty (Mar 27, 2014)

Im usually playing on my xbox one but feel free to add me if you want to play xbox 360/one with me!


----------



## Authur (Apr 13, 2014)

My gamertag is drvelocity3389, and I'm usually on Grand Theft Auto Online.  Though, I've been wanting to maybe expand to other games that are fun to play online for that console.  I don't have a suitable mic yet, so if you also have Skype or some kinda instant messenger, we can talk there.


----------



## RedDagger (Apr 27, 2014)

Red DaggerXL
if name changes were free, then that damn xl...
GTA, Halo, BF3, older CoD games, Payday...playing with others is more fun, though I'm not on all that often.


----------



## garywolflove1 (Apr 27, 2014)

my gt is garywolflove1 be free to add me. send me a mg that you are a furry.


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 30, 2014)

My GamerTag is Nutcase170489.  Feel free to add me but please mention that you're from here


----------



## darkmagicianfox (May 2, 2014)

i am an xbox fur but i want to also form a group for one of my favorite games, dead or alive furs. also if u wish to play games with me my name is Craven the Fox.


----------



## N30Nphoenix (May 2, 2014)

My gamertag is WOLFBANE1112 (wanna change it though). The main multiplayer games that I play is any of the halos and minecraft.

EDIT: I will also be playing GTA5 when I get it back from my cousin


----------



## Astus (May 2, 2014)

Mine is Desertfire. I play cod black ops 2 and Gta online. If you decide to add me mention this because I don't add people if I don't know where I know them from


----------



## Migoto Da (May 2, 2014)

Changed mine to PRRogxRickyXOXO a while ago. Have at me.


----------



## Kouya (May 18, 2014)

GT: A Kinky Donut  I have to many games to possibly say, but all the popular ones such as COD, BF, Halo and so on. Feel free to add but please, do say you are from here! :3


----------



## Cyberra (May 24, 2014)

I'm an xbox 360 live gamer... Gamertag is Cyberra

I play Halo, Titanfall, Left 4 Dead...

I am desperately looking for a co-player for the Portal 2 co-op mode... Does anybody have Portal 2 and want to play? *looks around hopefully*


----------



## Rhyane (Jun 13, 2014)

I am shadowblackeyXD just tell me you are adding me for here mostly play halo and dark souls 1/2


----------



## Bartymew (Jun 14, 2014)

Atticus547 Any and all welcome


----------



## Mews (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm kittes on the 360. 
I usually just play halo but I have a lot of games!


----------



## FreeziePaws (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey! My GT is FreeziePaws, as my name suggests. 

I'll pretty much always be looking for new gamings buds, so even if you're reading this in like, august... still add me! I'll likely still have the same gamertag.

BTW! Make sure to message & tell me where you're from when you add me. Bai!!!


----------



## jolejojo (Jul 1, 2014)

GT is A7X jolejojo


----------



## Aettious (Jul 4, 2014)

"Atty the wuff" Ill play anything we have in common~

( I changed my Gamer tag  )


----------



## Syrus-Vice (Jul 15, 2014)

My GT is Spirit SnowWolf all I have is Titanfall on the xbox one. Feel free to add me just send a message letting me know you are from here.


----------



## Kit411230 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi everyone! Nice to meet all you fine furry gamers! ^_^
I've just started back up on live since upgrading to xbone.
I only have a few games ATM, titanfall & pvz garden warfare are my main ones so far.

My GT is 'Kit411230'  feel free to add me, 
Like everyone else, please mention that you're from here.

Can't wait to get online with you guys & let the fur fly!


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Aug 22, 2014)

My name on Xbox Live is Arenskunk.  Feel free to add me.  I play 360 and Xbone.  Currently playing Diablo III: Ultimate Evil Edition on the Bone.


----------



## Hale777 (Aug 27, 2014)

I've only got an Xbox One, don't know if I can place that here. Anyway, got plenty of games I play on there, but mostly main Diablo III, COD: Ghosts (major Extinction player, I blame the COD Black Ops 2 zombies days), PvZ Garden Warfare, and sometimes Watchdogs/Titanfall.
ID is FURRYYIFFGAY, mostly for lols


----------



## Vahtlakanee (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm on xbox more now! Send me a friend request  GT: Vaht Lakanee


----------



## jffry890 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm always down for some Kill Confirmed on CoD: Ghost or some Zombies in BO2.  Hit me up anytime on 360.
GT: jffry890


----------



## TheNerfCat (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi, I'm kind of new here but if anyone wants to play on the 360, my gamertag is xAPACHE TIGERx


----------



## Sting Soular (Sep 13, 2014)

im STING SOULAR on XBOX ONE and I love Destiny send me a friend request =3


----------



## Zeekialk (Oct 30, 2014)

You can find me on the Xbone, mainly playing CoD but I do enjoy some minecraft and other occasional games. I enjoy destiny some. 
I'm a very chill guy so if you're a big rager or something at least try to tone it down for me ^^
GT: Unbenttomcat


----------



## irnstead (Nov 20, 2014)

If anyone wants to add me on Xbox

Robotic Croc2


----------



## Draegarth (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm on Xbox Live on both Xbox One & Xbox 360 as ROGUEx360 (hoping to change that soon, I don't like it any more).  I've got more games for 360 than for One, but that's slowing changing.


----------



## martha75 (Dec 1, 2014)

GT: DjmasterX3Xï»¿


----------



## AphelionWolf (Dec 2, 2014)

My Gamertag is DampDAVE28 ( Don't ask :3 ) and I have both and Xbox One as well as an Xbox 360. I usually play Destiny or Halo on the Xbox One, but would gladly play on either console with anyone :3 just a heads up, though, I'm really new to the Furry fandom, so go easy on me!


----------



## Nusku (Dec 4, 2014)

My gt is Killdashwolf. I normally play fps games like Battlefield,  CoD and Destiny. I only have the Xbox 360 for now.


----------



## HawtPaws (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm on both XBL for 360 and One. I'd love to make some new gamer friends! 

GT: Hawt Paws

BTW, here's what I usually play:

*360*: MW2, BF3 (I have over 90 games though so...)*
One*: BF4, GTAV, Forza Horizon 2


----------



## Rookridge (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello I would like to have more furries to play with on XBL so yea I have both the one and the 360 I mostly play games like forza and the crew however Titanfall is my guilty pleasure so if you're like to play some time my GT is BlackTopRiot


----------



## Marcadude (Dec 17, 2014)

mine is marcadude


----------



## SeirTheWolf (Jan 4, 2015)

Well, I'm on xbox one instead if the 360 so i hope i can still put my gamertag here lol. I'm AmbrosiaWolf


----------



## MAGIKzMushroom (Jan 10, 2015)

I mainly play Halo/Call Of Duty, sometimes play Mass Effect or titles Games With Gold. I'm online most days for at least an hour or two. I'm from the UK so USA players may not see my online much. Anyway my GT is MAGIKzMushroom.


----------



## Bostoniscold (Jan 12, 2015)

i play cod and gta v anyone wants to be freinds pleas send a request my gt is smoke play xbox   lol   hmu anytime 
also has there ben a furry con on gta v yet if not i feal that needs to happed


----------



## Hale777 (Jan 29, 2015)

Currently playing the hell out of exo zombies in cod:aw, was wondering if anyone was into it and needed help; Xbox live (Xbox One) account: FURRYYIFFGAY (don't take the name seriously)


----------



## saberstorm (Jan 31, 2015)

Got myself an Xbox one. Been addicted to destiny for the last while. Gamer tag is Y3NA343 if you wanna hit me up :3


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 16, 2015)

I think someone should make an Xbox one / ps4  thread now 
Xbox one: dragonboy201
...what? I made this account when I played offline...I was about 9
Just send me a message before you add me, my friends list is pretty full


----------



## blakkrfax (Feb 20, 2015)

Gamertag is Blackcat83        

If you play  World of Tanks give me a shout


----------



## NobleThorne (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm up to doing some destiny on xbone or 360, hopefully no interruptions if we do nightfall or weekly heroic.
shockwave1972 is my gammertag.
dont know when I get off tonight but if I've got the energy I've got to work on getting an open nat.


----------



## Just Dandy (Mar 26, 2015)

360 GT: Suddenly Josh
I play a wide range but prefer CoD and GTAV


----------



## UglyDucklingCustoms (Apr 6, 2015)

I got both X360 and XOne, I play mostly HALO, Dark Souls, Mass Effect both single and multi and often single-player.
I gotten XOne at the end of 2014 and then I deleted my friendlist as I didn't really play/chat with anyone for quite longer time... So, to give it a new start kind of...

Gamertag - UDucklingGaming


----------

